# Helius AC - Aufbau-Doku



## dreamdeep (28. Februar 2011)

Dann eröffne ich jetzt mal die Aufbau-Doku für das Helius AC. Vielleicht können wir uns darauf einigen, das wir allgemeine Themen und Fragen weiterhin im Helius AC Thread posten dann bleibt es insgesamt etwas übersichtlicher. 


Zu meinen Projekt: als ergänzung zu meinem Helius AM baue ich mir ein leichtes AC auf - Luftfahrwerk, leichter AM Laufradsatz mit 2.25 RR/NN usw. Zielgewicht ist 12,3 bis 12,5 Kg. Natürlich geht es noch leichter, aber insgesamt wird es ein Low-Budget Projekt mit Resteverwertung aus dem Keller und mit irgendwas um die 3 Kg Unterschied, wird es sich zum Helius AM bestimmt genug absetzen.

Ich werde das Bike schön gemütlich in den nächsten 3-4 Monaten aufbauen. Daher bietet es sich an die einzelnen Schritte zu dokumentieren. Für die meisten ist das vermutlich eher langweillig, aber vielleicht für den ein oder anderen doch ganz unterhaltsam.

Das Herzstück ist ein 2009er Helius AC Rahmen in Größe M. 







Da ich nicht sonderlich auf Rot stehe und die Pulverbeschichtung die ganzen schönen Details verdeckt, werde ich den Rahmen entlacken und anschliessend mit ScotchBright polieren. 

Da das Entlacken mit Beize bei der N Pulverbeschichtung kein gutes Ergebniss bringen soll, werde ich die Rahmenteile zum chemischen entlacken zu Götz Pulverbeschichtung nach Fellbach bringen. Dort wird der Rahmen in einer Lauge bei 120° entlackt und anschliessend gespült.







Aber zuerst muss der Rahmen komplett zerlegt werden, alle Lager und Achsen müssen entfernt werden. Das werde ich im Lauf der Woche machen, sobald der Montagedorn 14,8x110 von Nicolai da ist. Steuersatz muss natürlich auch raus, darauf freue ich mich ganz besonders 

Auf das Ergebnis und die Gewichtsersparnis bin ich sehr gespannt. Vor allem wie der Rahmen unter dem Pulver aussieht, ich hoffe ich bekomme ein ähnliches Ergebnis wie mein altes AM


----------



## trailterror (1. März 2011)

Also ich für meinen teil find so ein aufbauprojekt doch immer ganz spannend  wahrscheinlich wird man als aufbau rookie selbst auch noch ein bisschen schlauer...

Nur hätt ich bedenken dass man bei zwei bikes, AC und AM, auf tour phasenweise bock auf das hätte welches man nicht dabei hat?

Ausser man plant die tour wirklich bis ins letzte detail...

Viel spass und erfolg dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (1. März 2011)

hattest du als "schwitzkopf" nicht Keine Lust mehr an RAW?


----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nur hätt ich bedenken dass man bei zwei bikes, AC und AM, auf tour phasenweise bock auf das hätte welches man nicht dabei hat?


Tja, wer die Wahl hat , hat die Qual. Im normalfall weiss man ja aber was einem erwartet und kann dementsprechend wählen.




stuk schrieb:


> hattest du als "schwitzkopf" nicht Keine Lust mehr an RAW?


Ja, stimmt. Aber zum einen hat das AC keine Zugführung für eine Remotestütze und eine einfacher Dämpferaufnahme und somit weniger verwinkelte Stellen wo sich der Schweiß sammeln kann, zum anderen bin ich bei dem AC schmerzbefreiter was den ganze Aufbau angeht, ist ja nur ein Zweitbike. Zuguterletzt habe ich gar keine andere Wahl, die schönen Details unter der Pulverbschichtung zu verstecken, ist mir einfach zu schade.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. März 2011)

Nonius - Aufbau-Doku 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 werde ich die tage starten


----------



## acid-driver (1. März 2011)

ich abonier hier schonmal


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. März 2011)

Wieso Helius AC von 2008 
Hast Du Rahmennummer 1 abgestaubt oder Wat ????


----------



## sluette (1. März 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Wieso Helius AC von 2008
> Hast Du Rahmennummer 1 abgestaubt oder Wat ????



frag ich mich gerade auch. mein AM ist erste serie 2009, meines wissens kam das AC noch ne ecke später aus der kurve... ausserdem kam die schaltzugführung auf der kettenstrebe doch noch später, denke so gegen 2010... klär uns auf !
die aktion ansich finde ich super, ich hatte letztes jahr auch vor mein ARGON gegen ein leichtes AC einzutauschen, man wird ja älter und so bock hartes hardtail ist ja nicht so schonend für den rücken , kam aber leider ein haus dazwischen... nun ist erstmal sparflamme angesagt.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2011)

Danke, natürlich nicht 2008 sondern 2009, genauer Juni 2009.

Bei den Reifen schwanke ich momentan zwischen NN vorne und RR hinten oder vorne und hinten Supersonic Mountain King.

Steuersatz bin ich auch gerade am überlegen. Beim verbauten Acros AH-07 hat sich das obere Lager verabschiedet. Insgesamt muss ich sagen, bin ich nicht mehr wirklich überzeugt von Acros. Hatte die letzte Zeit viel zu viele mit Lagerschaden. Reset ist halt deutlich schwerer und wiederspricht dem Low-Budget Gedanken. Echt ärgerlich, dass es keine Alternativen zu den zweien gibt.

Heute Abend habe ich die untere Lagerschale ausgeschlagen. Dieses mal ging es erstaunlich gut. Immer zwischendurch schön mit Brunox schmieren und vor allem keinen Gummi- sondern Stahlhammer nehmen. Verwendet habe ich den Cyclus Austreiber:


----------



## uwi (1. März 2011)

Ein Kumpel hat sich den hier reingebaut: Syncros FR1 HEADSET http://www.syncros.com/headsets.htm. Pfeif auf die fehlenden 2mm Einpresstiefe.


----------



## sluette (1. März 2011)

du ahnst was nun kommt, aber was ist mit nem hope steuersatz ?
ich fahre den im ARGON und BMXTB ohne probleme und ohne merkenswerten verschleiss. also seit anfang 2008 im ARGON und seit einem jahr im BMXTB. im AM habe ich nicht verbaut wegen der einpresstiefen anforderung.
btw, was ist das für ein ausschlagwerkzeug (hersteller) ? ich suche auch noch einen und der schaut sehr hochwertig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (1. März 2011)

ich hätt hier noch nen alten, aber funktionierenden Chris King in Silber rumliegen...

kommst halt vorbei und schaust ihn dir an ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2011)

@uwi: Danke für den Tipp. Aber Stahl und 260g sind mir für den Aufbau doch eine Ecke zu schwer.

@sluette: gegen den hätte ich grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden. Allerdings erfüllt er halt nicht die 22mm Mindesteinpresstiefe für die untere Schale. Und wenn ich schon auf die Einpresstiefe verzichte, würde ich dem neuen Cane Creek Forty den Vorzug geben:
http://canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=Complete&name=40&product=40.EC34 Complete

@der-gute: Danke für das Angebot, aber das Steelset ist mir fürs AC auch zu schwer. Dann beisse ich lieber in den sauren Apfel und tausche beim Acros ab und an die Lager aus.

EDIT:
Der Austreiber ist von Cyclus, habe ich etliches Werkzeug davon und alles ist sehr hochwertug und sauber verarbeitet. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist allgemein echt unschlagbar:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p3482_Austreiber-fuer-Steuersatzschalen-.html

...


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2011)

Chris King NoThreadSet 1 1/8 Alu in alu poliert...

da steckt er drin!


----------



## sluette (1. März 2011)

ahh, ok. hatte gedacht beim AC gillt die anforderung nicht da die gabeleinbaulänge geringer als beim AM ist.

im AM fahre ich auch den acros ah-7, läuft bisher ohne probleme.


----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Chris King NoThreadSet 1 1/8 Alu in alu poliert...


Dann habe ich wiede das Problem mit der Einpresstiefe. Hilft alles nichts, ausser Reset und Acros gibt es halt keine Alternativen in 22mm. Das ärgert mich jedes mal aufs neue.



sluette schrieb:


> ahh, ok. hatte gedacht beim AC gillt die anforderung nicht da die gabeleinbaulänge geringer als beim AM ist.


Leider nein, immerhin aber nur für die untere Lagerschale.


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2011)

Du kannst auch den Fettset nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (1. März 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du kannst auch den Fettset nehmen



gute Idee 

gibt es den überhaupt noch?


----------



## abbath (1. März 2011)

Das löst dann auch das Problem einer am Berg unter Umständen steigenden Gabel. Gewichtskraft juchhee.


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> gute Idee
> 
> gibt es den überhaupt noch?



soll ich morgen mal fragen


----------



## tadea nuts (1. März 2011)

Alternativ kannst Du auch den Alutech X-Long nehmen. Nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht, aber dem Fettset ebenbürtig.


----------



## Timmy35 (2. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann habe ich wiede das Problem mit der Einpresstiefe. Hilft alles nichts, ausser Reset und Acros gibt es halt keine Alternativen in 22mm. Das ärgert mich jedes mal aufs neue.



Oder du nimmst einfach einen normalen Steuersatz. Dann haste halt keine Garantie mehr, wenn sich das Steuerrohr aufweitet. Ab wie wahrscheinlich ist das. Kommt natürlich drauf an, wie schwer du bist und was du mit dem Rad anstellen willst. Aber Millionen von All-Mountains fahren mit normalen Steuersätzen und ich glaub nicht das Nicolai schlechtere Steuerrohre hat. Kalle sichert sich halt ab, weil er 5 Jahre Garantie gibt.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. März 2011)

Cooler thread...hab ich abonniert.
Helius AC...in L...mein Traum . Hoffentlich bald wahr.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. März 2011)

Vom kanadischen Renngesicht gibt/gab es auch einen mit der entsprechenden Einpresstiefe (war bei mir angedacht wegen Lieferproblemen von Cosmic Sports).

Ich habe den Faden auch mal zur Vorsicht abonniert


----------



## uwi (2. März 2011)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Vom kanadischen Renngesicht gibt/gab es auch einen mit der entsprechenden Einpresstiefe (war bei mir angedacht wegen Lieferproblemen von Cosmic Sports).
> 
> Ich habe den Faden auch mal zur Vorsicht abonniert



Welcher wäre denn das?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. März 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Oder du nimmst einfach einen normalen Steuersatz.


Habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Zwecks Garantie aber halt nicht optimal. Eventuell finde ich noch eien Alternative mit 16-18mm, das wäre auch völlig ausreichend.



Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Vom kanadischen Renngesicht gibt/gab es auch einen mit der entsprechenden Einpresstiefe


Weiss Du welcher das war? Kenne nur den Diabolus DH aus Stahl, der hat meines Wissens aber auch nur 15mm.


----------



## stuk (2. März 2011)

wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.......nimm den reset und du hast lange ruhe und fährst über jahre preiswerter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (2. März 2011)

Ok, das Thema ist durch. Ich werde einen normalen Steuersatz verbauen. Also wird es der neue Cane Creek Forty. Mit Cane Creek habe ich bisher nur die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, selbst die günstigsten Steuersätze haben immer problemlos gehallten. Der Forty wiegt auch nur 98g, also schon wieder Gewicht gespart 

http://canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=Complete&name=40&product=40.EC34 Complete


----------



## superson1c (2. März 2011)

Moin dreamdeep,

wie hast du das Ergebnis bei deinem AM RAW erreicht? Nur ScotchBrite oder noch irgendwelche Pasten, Versiegelungen usw?
Ich bekomme demnächst auch meinen AC RAW und wollte auch eine Art "gebürstete" Optik bekommen.

/ Florian


----------



## dreamdeep (2. März 2011)

Ist nur mit ScotchBrigth poliert, wobei das nicth wirklich ein Scotch Pad ist, sondern von einem Fremdhersteller. Wird normalerweise aber bei RAW Rahmen von Nicolai automatisch dazugelegt.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (2. März 2011)

uwi schrieb:


> Welcher wäre denn das?





dreamdeep schrieb:


> Weiss Du welcher das war? Kenne nur den Diabolus DH aus Stahl, der hat meines Wissens aber auch nur 15mm.



Müßte ich bei meinem Stammdealer nachfragen, ist ja dann doch noch der stählerne König geworden


----------



## BobTheBuilder (2. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ist nur mit ScotchBrigth poliert, wobei das nicth wirklich ein Scotch Pad ist, sondern von einem Fremdhersteller. Wird normalerweise aber bei RAW Rahmen von Nicolai automatisch dazugelegt.



Mal eine Blöde Zwischenfrage zu raw:
Was passiert beim nachpolieren mit den Decals? Sind da jedesmal neue fällig?

VG Manuel


----------



## dreamdeep (2. März 2011)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Müßte ich bei meinem Stammdealer nachfragen, ist ja dann doch noch der stählerne König geworden


Danke! Hat sich nun ja aber (für mich) erledigt.



BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> Mal eine Blöde Zwischenfrage zu raw:
> Was passiert beim nachpolieren mit den Decals? Sind da jedesmal neue fällig?


Um die poliert man einfach rum. Ist ja nicht so, dass der komplette Rahmen poliert werden muss, sondern nur die Stellen die Schweißflecken, Kratzer etc. abbekommen haben oder nicht mehr schön aussehen.


----------



## BobTheBuilder (2. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...
> Um die poliert man einfach rum. Ist ja nicht so, dass der komplette Rahmen poliert werden muss, sondern nur die Stellen die Schweißflecken, Kratzer etc. abbekommen haben oder nicht mehr schön aussehen.



Okay, danke! Ich bin mir wegen des eventuellen Pflegeaufwands nicht so ganz im Klaren darüber, ob ich mein zukünftiges Helius auch in Raw nehmen soll. Ich hoffe einfach, dass sich der Mehraufwand in Grenzen hält.

BTT: Schönes Projekt hast du da. Das Bike wird bestimmt auch wieder richtig gut, wie von dir gewohnt. Dein Fotoalbum birgt viele schöne Inspirationen für Leute, die auch mit einem Nicolai liebäugeln...


----------



## dreamdeep (2. März 2011)

Ich habe heute die obere Lagerschale ausgetrieben. Ausserdem ist der Montagedorn angekommen, dann kann es jetzt weitergehen mit der Demontage der Lager. 









Nun ganz nackig, war das AC anschliessend auf der Waage, aktuell pummelige 2815g, ich hoffe nach dem entlacken kommt es unter 2700g. 









BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> BTT: Schönes Projekt hast du da. Das Bike wird bestimmt auch wieder richtig gut, wie von dir gewohnt. Dein Fotoalbum birgt viele schöne Inspirationen für Leute, die auch mit einem Nicolai liebäugeln...


Danke, das ist nett von Dir


----------



## stuk (3. März 2011)

man sagte mal, das das pulver beim alten 2006 FR ca400 g ausmachen sollte,
bin mal gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2011)

400g wäre natürlich schön, aber meines Wissens macht die Pulverbeschichtung ca. 200g aus und selbst damit rechne ich lieber erstmal nicht, sonst bin ich nachher nur enttäuscht. Wenn der Rahmen nachher etwas unter 2700g liegt, bin ich schon voll zufrieden.
Aber zu den Gewichten der Beschichtung sollte KHUJAND doch was sagen können?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber zu den Gewichten der Beschichtung sollte KHUJAND doch was sagen können?



sorry,-
 hab ehrlichgesagt noch nie nachgewogen.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2011)

ts, unglaublich


----------



## c_w (3. März 2011)

Aber dann haben wir ja bald ne Hausnummer, wenn du das machst


----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2011)

Ja. Ich werde die einzelnen Rahmenteile vorher und nachher wiegen.


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2011)

boah

ich lach euch alle aus,
wenn sich mal wieder jemand hier in der nicolai-umgebung darüber muckiert,
wenn ich z.B. 18 Kilo für ein Enduro zu viel finde...

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> boah
> 
> ich lach euch alle aus,


Aber hoffentlich nicht mich. Ich nehms doch schon immer genau mit den Gewichten


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2011)

nee

nur die Anti-Gewichts-Fetischisten


----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2011)

Heute habe ich den Rahmen komplett demontiert. Wie gesagt, muss fÃ¼r das chemische Entlacken alles zerlegt werden, auch alle Lager und Achsen mÃ¼ssen raus. 

Gleich vorweg, alle Lagerteile sehen noch TipTop aus, nur an der Achse vom Hauptschwingenlager sind leichte Laufspuren zu sehen. Wenn ich aber schon mal dabei bin, werde ich zumindest neue Lager und Gleitscheiben verbauen.

Zuerst nochmal ein Bild vom Montagedorn, dieser erleichtert die Demontage enorm und verhindert SchÃ¤den am Achssitz. Gibt es direkt bei Nicolai und ist mit 15â¬ erschwinglich:














GrundsÃ¤tzlich macht es Sinn, auf alle verpressten Achsen und Lager vor der Demontage etwas Brunox oder WD40 zu geben, dann hat man es etwas leichter.

*Hauptschwingenlager*

Gekonterte Vorspanneinheit lÃ¶sen:







Die zwei Madenschrauben lÃ¶sen, diese klemmen die Achse:







Montagedorn an der Achse ansetzen und dann mit einem Stahlhammer durch schlÃ¤ge auf die spitze Seite des Montagedorns austreiben:







Der Montagedorn nimmt dann den platz der Achse ein:







Durchschlagen bis der Montagedorn auf der anderen Seite rauskommt, dann kann man die Achse entnehmen und den Montagedorn rausziehen:







Die Schwinge kann nun einfach rausgezogen werden:







Alle Teile vom Hauptschwingenlager:









*Umlenkhebel*

Vorspanneinheiten lÃ¶sen, dann kÃ¶nnen beide Umlenkhebel sowie die untere Achse einfach von Hand abgenommen werden:







Damit ist dann auch der Hinterbau schon mal vom Hauptrahmen getrennt:







Im Rahmen steckt nun noch die Achse vom Umlenkhebel:





Montagedorn ansetzen und mit Stahlhammer austreiben:







Ist der Montagedorn komplett durch den Lagersitz durchgeschlagen, kann die Achse entnommen und der Dorn rausgezogen werden:











Alle Teile vom Umlenkhebel und Lagerung:







Fertig demontierter Hauptrahmen:








*Horstlink*


Vorspanneinheit lÃ¶sen:







Montagedorn ansetzen:







ACHTUNG: beim austreiben auf keinen Fall den Hinterbau flach auf die Werkbank legen und auf den oberen Horstlink schlagen, so kÃ¶nnte sich die Schwinge verbiegen. Am besten aufstellen und direkt mit der Hand am Horstlink dagegen halten, so kann nichts passieren:






Achse Austreiben:







fertig ausgetriebene Achse:







Alle Teile vom Horstlink:









*Lager auspressen*

Es sind insgesamt 6 Gleitlager verbaut, 4 an der Schwinge und je eins am oberen ende der Druckstreben:











Zum auspressen gibt es von N leider kein Werkzeug, somit ist man gezwungen nach passendem im Werkstatt-Fundus zu suchen. Ich verwende eine Stecknuss und ein Einpressadapter fÃ¼r Chris King SteuersÃ¤tze, die innere Bohrung ist gerade so groÃ, dass ein Lager durchpasst, sich das Lagerauge aber gut abstÃ¼tzen kann.











Auspressen mit Schraubstock. Es braucht nicht besonders viel Druck, ohne Schraubstock sollte das auch machbar sein.







beim Yoke liegen die Lager sehr dicht beieinander, sodass der Schraubstock nicht dazwischen passt. Hier kann man mit einer VerlÃ¤ngerung einfach durch das andere Lager auspressen:







Ausgepresstes Lager:








*Fertig...*

Komplett zerlegt und von allen Lager und Buchsen befreit.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (4. März 2011)

Respekt.  Sauber gearbeitet!


----------



## Ronja (4. März 2011)

sehr schöne Doku, habs gleich gespeichert


----------



## flyingscot (4. März 2011)

Für das Austreiben der Lager gibt es von Nicolai auch zwei Aluadapter für ein paar Euro...


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Für das Austreiben der Lager gibt es von Nicolai auch zwei Aluadapter für ein paar Euro...


Danke! Dann war ich in dieser Sache falsch informiert. Macht auf jeden Fall Sinn und erspart einem die Suche nach passenden Teilen in der Werkstatt.


----------



## machero (4. März 2011)

Ronja schrieb:


> sehr schöne Doku, habs gleich gespeichert



dito!

richtig gute Arbeit 
Danke Dreamdeep


----------



## Ferkelmann (4. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke! Dann war ich in dieser Sache falsch informiert. Macht auf jeden Fall Sinn und erspart einem die Suche nach passenden Teilen in der Werkstatt.


 
Gibt im Baumarkt auch Dorne mit sich stufenweise verjüngenden Durchmessern. Eigentlich für Steckschlüssel gedacht.
Macht sich auch sehr gut, um Buchsen/Bushings auszupressen.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (4. März 2011)

Sehr schöner Thread !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (4. März 2011)

Beim Auspressen der Lager ist die Auflagefläche egal, da das Lager ja sowieso neu kommt. Beim Einpressen hat es aber schon Vorteile, wenn das Einpresswerkzeug ne satte Auflagefläche auf den Kunststoffgleitlagern hat.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Respekt.  Sauber gearbeitet!





Ronja schrieb:


> sehr schöne Doku, habs gleich gespeichert





machero schrieb:


> dito!
> richtig gute Arbeit
> Danke Dreamdeep





Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Thread !


Danke, freut mich wenn es gefällt, dann ist der Aufwand nicht umsonst


----------



## Bartenwal (4. März 2011)

Hallo Dreamdeep,

vielen Dank für die ausführliche Anleitung. Was für eine Farbe hat der Rahmen (noch) ? 

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## dreamdeep (4. März 2011)

Das müsste firedepartment red sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. März 2011)

Den Rahmen habe ich heute zu GÃ¶tz Pulverbeschichtung zum entlacken gebracht, wird ca. 10 Tage dauern. Bin sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis und Gewicht. GÃ¶tz beschichtet unter anderem auch fÃ¼r Liteville. Das entlacken kostet 35â¬, ist ein fairer Preis wie ich finde.
http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichten.de/media/products/0147723001277469041.pdf







...


----------



## dreamdeep (6. März 2011)

Heute habe ich die Reste aus dem Keller zusammengesucht. Sind jetzt doch nicht so viel Teile wie gedacht, die brauchbar sind. Die Formula K18 die ich erst vorgesehen habe, habe ich in der zwischenzeit verkauft und stattdessen eine Magura Marta bestellt.

- Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau
- Reverse DH-Race Lenker
- Specialized Toupe Team Sattel (165g)
- Custom Carbon Platte mti Stinger Rolle
- XT Innenlager
- LX Kettenblatt 32
- Hone Kettenblatt 22
- Odi Intense Griffe
- SRAM PG-990 Kassette
- Wellgo MG1 Pedale
- die Ritchey Stütze zu verbauen bringe ich nicht übers Herz, da hole ich mir noch eine Thomson Elite


----------



## stuk (6. März 2011)

lass den sattel lieber sein.
ich kenne leute die bleiben, wenn man hinterm sattel war, mit shorts an den "flügeln" hängen....


----------



## acid-driver (6. März 2011)

nicht schlecht...thomson fürs restebike 

@ stuk: ich hab von selle italia so einen sattel mit "flügeln" und hatte bis jetzt nie probleme damit  ist wohl gewohnheitssache


----------



## dreamdeep (7. März 2011)

Kleiner Nachtrag: ich hab mir jetzt der vollständigkeithalber das weiter vorne erfwähnte Werkzeug zum ein- und auspressen der Lager bestellt, kostet 25.

@Stuk: wird sich zeigen, ich teste den Sattel jetzt erstmal. Hab noch ein anderes Modell ohne Flügel hier, falls ich damit nicht zurecht komme.

@acid-driver: tja, wie das halt so ist. Man fängt mit kleinem Anspruch an und schafft es meistens nicht bis zum Ende durchzuhalten. Aber die Ritchey Stütze ist sau schwer, irgendwas richtung 400g. Das Möchte ich dem AC einfach nicht antun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (9. März 2011)

Die Felgen sind da: Alexrims XED44, 20mm Innenweite und um die 440g, gestrahltes und matt schwarz eloxertes Finish


----------



## BobTheBuilder (10. März 2011)

Speichst du die Laufräder selber ein? Und wenn ja, mit oder ohne Tensiometer?

VG Manuel


----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2011)

Ja. Ich arbeite mit einem Centrimaster Classic und dem Parktool Tensiometer. 

Aufgebaut werden die Felgen mit Hope Pro 20mm und 10mm Schraubachse, DT-Swiss Revolution Speichen und DT-Swiss Alunippel. Rein rechnerisch liegt der Laufsadsatz bei ca. 1660g, mal sehen wo er dann letzten endes landet.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (10. März 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Der Centrimaster hat ja zwei Führungswellen, zwischen diesen Führungswellen liegt ja eine Gewindestange diese hat doch ein Links-Gewinde und ein Rechts-Gewinde und wird in der mitte durch das Verbindungsstück zusammengeschraubt oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (10. März 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> eine Gewindestange diese hat doch ein Links-Gewinde und ein Rechts-Gewinde und wird in der mitte durch das Verbindungsstück zusammengeschraubt oder?



Das ist eine durchgehende Stange, auf die von der einen Seite ein Links- und von der anderen ein Rechtsgewinde geschnitten ist. In der Mitte ist kein Gewinde.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (12. März 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ja hab selber aber keine Lust mir so eine Gewindestange zu drehen, deswegen werde ich mir einfach eine Linke sowie eine Rechte kaufen und drehe mir nur ein Verbindungsmutter.
Zuerst einmal muss ich mal Zeit finden um den Zentrierständer zu zeichnen bzw. konstruieren und dann kann es mit dem Bau los gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (12. März 2011)

Dann viel Erfolg und ich hoffe es gibt Bilder, wenn er fertig ist


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. März 2011)

Die wird es geben.

Braucht man viel Übung um das Laufrad sauber zu zentrieren? Mit Feinzeigeruhren sollte dies doch eigentlich kein Problem sein. Man sieht ja wie viel man drehen muss bis es passt.


----------



## Bartenwal (13. März 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Die wird es geben.
> 
> Braucht man viel Übung um das Laufrad sauber zu zentrieren? Mit Feinzeigeruhren sollte dies doch eigentlich kein Problem sein. Man sieht ja wie viel man drehen muss bis es passt.


Hallo Mountain_Screen,
viel Übung braucht es nicht, aber die Speichenspannung sollte stimmen. Ich habe den Kauf eines Tensiometers nicht bereut. 
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## dreamdeep (13. März 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Braucht man viel Übung um das Laufrad sauber zu zentrieren?


Es braucht schon Übung. Aber mit einen stabilen Zentrierständer und den Messuhren für Höhen und Seitenschlag, einem Tensiometer und viel Geduld und Ruhe, bekommt man auch beim ersten mal ein Ergebnis, dass besser als die Discount Laufräder von AS und Co ist. Wichtig ist halt, dass man sehr oft abdrückt, am ende nach jedem Zentrierdurchlauf. Dann halten die Laufräder auch mehre Saisons ohne nachzentrieren.
Aber wie Bartenwal schon gesagt hat, ein Tensiometer ist für ein gutes Ergebnis unumgänglich.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. März 2011)

Ich verstehe aber eins nicht, wie wird den bei solchen Zentrierständern der Mittelpunkt der Nabe genau ermittelt? Das Laufrad wird doch eigentlich im normalfall genau in der Mitte der Nabe zentriert. Bei dem Centrimaster wird die Felge ja gegen das Prisma gedrückt und die Messuhr anschließend auf Null gestellt. 

Als nächster Schritt wird die Felge einmal gedreht und der höchste Ausschlag wird genommen und halbiert oder?

Aber bei dem Zentrierständer der Firma Pklie wird dies ja nicht gemacht, es wäre also möglich, dass die Felge einseitig Zentriert wird oder habe ich dort einen Denkfehler.

Ich frage deswegen weil die Konstruktion des Pklie Zentrierständers etwas einfacher aufgebaut ist.


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2011)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber eins nicht, wie wird den bei solchen Zentrierständern der Mittelpunkt der Nabe genau ermittelt?



Der Mittelpunkt wird mit so einem Teil "ermittelt"


----------



## goegolo (14. März 2011)

In gewisser Weise ein Mittelmaß


----------



## dreamdeep (14. März 2011)

Die Hope Pros sind gekommen, also habe ich mit dem einspeichen angefangen. Das VR ist eingespeicht und wird nun die nächsten tage zentriert. Konnte mir nicht verkneifen, das Laufrad trotzdem schonmal auf die Waage zu legen - 757g. Also komme ich mit den 1650g für den kompletten Laufradsatz hin 

Beschreibung gibt es keine, aber ein paar Impressionen:





























@Mountain_Screen: das Prisma ist mittig zum Zentrierständer montiert. Drück man die Felge dagegen, wird diese mittig ausgerichtet. Uhr nullen, und schon hat man die Mitte und kann dort hin zentrieren. Super einfach und schnell.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (15. März 2011)

Tolle Bilder danke

Jetzt hab ich es auch verstanden wie es bei dem PKlie funktioniert. Laufrad wird eingebaut mit Messuhr angefahren und auf Null gesetzt, Laufrad ausgebaut und gedreht und die Diffierenz wird auf der Uhr halbiert.

Dann kann es mit dem Bau losgehen.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. März 2011)

Ich habe heute das Helius AC vom entlacken abgeholt. Das ergebnis ist echt super, sieht auch nicht anders aus, als ein RAW Rahmen ab Werk und endlich sieht man wieder die schönen Schweißnähte und Fräsarbeiten, so muss das sein 

Sobald ich etwas Zeit habe, werde ich den Rahmen mit Schleifvlies polieren, damit der ganze Dreck vom entlacken runter kommt und die Oberfläche eine schöne gleichmässige gebürstete Optik erhält.

Folgend noch die Gewichte:

*Pulverbeschichtet*

Hauptrahmen: 1370g
Schwinge: 546g
Druckstrebe links: 288g
Druckstrebe rechts: 272g

*RAW*

Hauptrahmen: 1299g
Schwinge: 525g
Druckstrebe links: 274g
Druckstrebe rechts: 259g

Macht also insgesamt 119g Ersparnis. Hätte ruhig ein bisschen mehr sein dürfen, aber immerhin steht dann jetzt die 6 hinter dem Komma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (19. März 2011)

sieht sehr gut aus, bin auf's schleifen gespannt


----------



## dreamdeep (19. März 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> bin auf's schleifen gespannt



War ich auch, deshalb habe ich ihn gleich heute Nachmittag poliert. Zuerst mit Stahlwolle (mittel) und danach mit dem Schleifvlies. Sieht einfach traumhaft aus, schleiche schon den ganzen Tag um die Rahmenteile rum


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. März 2011)

Goil 

Top Arbeit, Flo. 

*Abo*

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## dreamdeep (19. März 2011)

Danke Kalle


----------



## goegolo (19. März 2011)

Respekt, das erzielte Finish rechtfertigt m.E. den Aufwand. Unter dem Pulver geht doch relativ viel von den Feinheiten der Ecken, Kanten und Schweißnähte verloren.


----------



## sluette (20. März 2011)

sieht 1a aus, dann kann's ja weiter gehen mit dem aufbau !


----------



## WODAN (20. März 2011)

Mein Lieblingsbild


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. März 2011)

Unglaublich, was das Polieren ausmacht...

@dreemdeep: wie ich dich kenne, bekommt das Wort "low-budget" eine ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## sluette (20. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ...bekommt das Wort "low-budget" eine ganz neue Bedeutung



ja, das kenne ich, mein bmxtb arbeitsbock wollte ich auch mit den kellerfunden ausstatten, am ende war die kiste ungefähr gleichwertig ausgestattet wie meine anderen räder. egal, ich rauche nicht also wo hin mit der kohle  ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (20. März 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsbild



Schaut schon geil aus


----------



## stuk (20. März 2011)

ist das geil geworden............


----------



## dreamdeep (20. März 2011)

Mir gefällts auch richtig gut, es ist besser geworden als ich erwartet habe. Vor allem der Bereich um Steuerrohr gefällt mir durch die vielen Schweißnähte sehr gut - sieht nicht schlechter aus als beim AM mit dem Gusset.

Das mit dem Low-Budget habe ich etwas verworfen, nennen wir es eher Preis/Leistungs-orientiert


----------



## gnafert (21. März 2011)

wirklich sehr schönes projekt. danke, dass wir daran teilhaben dürfen 
der polierte rahmen ist mal der hammer.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. März 2011)

Nun gehts langsam weiter mit der Montage des Rahmens.

*Lager einpressen*

Der vollständigkeithalber habe ich mir noch das Lager-Werkzeug von Nicolai besorgt. Ausserdem sind die neuen Lager zu sehen. Die hellgrauen sind für die Schwinge (Hauptschwingenlager und Horstlinks). Da diese Lager für die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus verantwortlich sind, sind diese etwas enger gefertigt, als die dunkelgrauen (für den Umlenkhebel) und sorgen für einen strammeren Sitz der unteren Bauteile des Hinterbaus:








Das Einpressen selbst ist schnell erledigt. Lager mit der abgerundeten Seite nach außen auf das Werkzeug stecken, etwas Fett in den Lagersitz und dann gerade ansetzen und mit dem Schraubstock einpressen, bis das Lager mittig im Lagersitz sitzt.












Fertig eingpresstes Lager an der Druckstrebe (Umlenkhebel):








Fertig, alle sechs Lager sind eingepresst:










*Achse Umlenkhebel in Rahmen eintreiben*

Achssitz und Achse fetten. Anschliessend den Montagedorn durch den Achssitz schieben und die Achse aufstecken.








Die Achse mit einem Kunststoffhammer eintreiben. Dabei mit der anderen Hand den Montagedorn gegen halten und als Führung verwenden:









Achse eintreiben, bis diese mittig sitzt. Am besten mit dem Messschieber den Abstand beider Seiten messen (jeweils ca. 8,5mm) und ggf. von der anderen Seite korrigieren:








Die Achse sollte mittig sitzen, damit auf beiden Seiten die Achse vor dem Lager des Umlenkhebels endet. Ansonsten sitzt die Vorspanneinheit direkt auf der Achse auf und das Lagerspiel wäre nicht mehr einstellbar. Dies lässt sich durch aufstecken des Umlenkhebels überprüfen:







Fertig...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. März 2011)

Servus Dreamdeep,

sehe ich das richtig, dass der AC Rahmen nur Gleitlager besitzt? 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Servus Dreamdeep,
> 
> sehe ich das richtig, dass der AC Rahmen nur Gleitlager besitzt?
> 
> ...



Is doch geil, schwerlich plattbar und das Ansprechverhalten ist immer noch gut, über die Mär vom schlecht ansprechenden Gleitlagerhinterbau lachen nicht nur Turner-Besitzer.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sluette (22. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> ...
> sehe ich das richtig, dass der AC Rahmen nur Gleitlager besitzt?
> ...



und nicht nur der...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. März 2011)

Bin total fasziniert von dem Rahmen. So müsste meiner auch sein....die raw-optik haut mich um und die Beschreibungen sowieso. Tolle Doku!!


----------



## Reese23 (22. März 2011)

War lange nicht hier... aber *GEIL*!!!  

**ABO**


----------



## dreamdeep (22. März 2011)

> sehe ich das richtig, dass der AC Rahmen nur Gleitlager besitzt?



Das ist richtig, seit dem Helius FR hat N durchgehend auf Gleitlager in Verbindung mit keramikbeschichten Achsen umgestellt, zumindest gilt das für das AC, AM und AFR (mit den anderen Modellen kenne ich mich nicht aus).
Ich persönlich sehe das positiv. "Lord Helmchen" hat ja eigentlich schon alles geschrieben, was es dazu zu sagen gibt. Wer dennoch lieber Nadellager haben möchte, kann das m.w. immer noch so bestellen.

Wie weiter vorne schonmal geschrieben, waren die verbauten Lager nach 2 Saisons noch einwandfrei. Ich habe nur neue verbaut, da die alten fürs entlacken sowieso ausgpresst werden mussten. Ausserdem konnte ich so gleich auf die nächste Generation der Lager wechseln, die direkt von N gefertigt werden, mehr dazu steht im aktuellen Katalog:
http://www.nicolai.net/13-0-2011+PDF+online+catalogue.html


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. März 2011)

Man lernt nie aus 

Ein Grund mehr, endlich mal ein neues Nicolai Helius (AM) probezufahren, um sich von der "Gleitlager-Performance" zu überzeugen.

Dass das Ganze wartungsärmer ist, leuchtet ein.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## dreamdeep (22. März 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Dass das Ganze wartungsärmer ist, leuchtet ein.



Wartungsärmer ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck. Auch die müssen gewartet werden, d.h. Lagervorspanneinheit mit neuem Fett versehen und Lagerspiel einstellen - "haltbarer" trifft es eher.








....


----------



## sluette (27. März 2011)

wie geht's hier weiter, kann nicht glauben das du tatenlos zuhause sitzt...


----------



## dreamdeep (27. März 2011)

Momentan habe ich nicht sonderlich viel Zeit, die freie Zeit habe ich dazu genutzt das VR zu zentrieren. Ich habe heute aber mit dem Rahmen weiter gemacht und die Horstlinks montiert.

*Montage Horstlink*

Alle Teile vom Horstlink (ohne Vorspanneinheit): Gleitscheiben, Achse und Passscheiben (optional):








Horstlink zusammenstecken und mit dem Montagedorn zentrieren. Die Druckstrebe sollte stramm auf dem Horstlink sitzen. Durch Abrieb, Beschichtungsstärken, Verschleiß etc. muss dies nicht unbedingt zutreffen. In diesem Fall war die Schwinge um den Lagersitz beschichtet, die fehlende Beschichtung muss nun durch die Passscheiben (bei N erhältlich) ausgeglichen werden. 





Mit einer Messlehre kann die erforderliche stärke bestimmt werden:








Lagersitz, Passscheiben und Achse fetten. Zuerst die Passscheiben auf den Lagersitz setzen, danach dann die Gleitscheiben, mit der abgerundeten Kante nach innen aufsetzen:









Druckstrebe aufsetzen: je nachdem wie stramm das ganze nun sitzt, kann es hilfreich sein, zuerst nur die Gleitscheiben und Passcheiben mit dem Zentrierdorn zu zentrieren, damit sich diese beim aufsetzen nicht verschieben, dann die Druckstreben die ersten mm aufschieben bis zum Zentrierdorn. Dorn rausziehen, Gleitscheiben festhalten und die Druckstreben nun mittig schieben.

Nun mit der spitzen Seite des Montagedorn alles zentrieren und mit einem Kunststoffhamer die Achse eintreiben, dabei auf der anderen Seite am Montagedorn dagegen halten:








Wenn die Achse fast vollständig eingetrieben ist, Montagedorn auf die andere Seite stecken und mit einem Metallhammer das restliche Stück eintreiben:









Die Achse muss mittig sitzen und auf beiden Seiten gleich weit versenkt sein (wichtig, sonst kann das Lagerspiel nicht eingestellt werden):










Vorspanneinheit fetten und montieren...









und Lagerspiel einstellen. Anschliessend mit der Madenschrauben auf der anderen Seite der Vorspanneinheit kontern: 









Fertig montierte Horstlinks / Hinterbau:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. März 2011)

Fetter Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (28. März 2011)

Fett is wichtig - tolle dirtyfingers anleitung !


----------



## dreamdeep (28. März 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> dirtyfingers



stimmt, die Kamera muste danach erstmal entfettet werden.


----------



## OldSchool (28. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


>



Für was ist eigentlich diese Gewindebohrung am linken Ausfallende?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. März 2011)

Könnte eine Bohrung zum einspannen des Rahmens/Druckstrebe sein, ähnlich der Gewinde am Gusset.


----------



## sluette (29. März 2011)

welche gewinde am gusset meinst du, dieses hier ?







oder das am vorderen ?

bei meinem AM, erste serie, sind sowohl hinten als auch vorne halter für die leitungen montiert.


----------



## stuk (29. März 2011)

hey, die hintere ist ja mal klasse für ne stützenleitung...


----------



## dreamdeep (29. März 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> welche gewinde am gusset meinst du, dieses hier ? oder das am vorderen ?


Die am vorderen Gusset. Sind zwar auch die Leitungsclips montiert, aber eigentlich sind die Gewinde für den Fertigungsprozess. Ich wollte bei meinem ersten AM ein Gusset ohne diese Gewinde, was aus dem obigen Grund nicht möglich war.


----------



## sluette (29. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> hey, die hintere ist ja mal klasse für ne stützenleitung...



guter tip, habe ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht... aber solange syntace noch nix liefert bleibt die thomson drinn. habe wieder dran gewöhnt.


----------



## dreamdeep (29. März 2011)

Habe in der Zwischenzeit bei N nachgefragt. Das Gewinde ist für einen Rohloff Ausfallenden-Adapter. Damit lässt sich am Helius AC und RC eine Rohloff-Nabe für OEM-Ausfallenden nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (30. März 2011)

Und weiter gehts....


*Hauptschwingenlager*

Teile vom Hauptschwingenlager (Achse und Gleitscheiben): 









Lagersitz fetten, Gleitscheiben mit abgerundeter Seite nach aussen auf den Hauptrahmen aufsetzen und fetten:









Schwinge aufschieben und mit dem Montagedorn zentrieren:








Achse fetten und auf Montagedorn aufsetzen. Anschliessend mit einem Kunststoffhammer eintreiben:








Ist die Achse fast vollständig eingetrieben, Montagedorn umsetzen und mit Metallhammer das restliche Stück eintreiben:








Die Achse sollte mittig sitzen, sodass diese auf beiden Seiten kurz vor dem Lager endet:








Achse mit Madenschrauben sichern:








Vorspanneinheit und Lager fetten:








Vorspannung einstellen und mit der Madenschrauben auf der anderen Seite kontern:








Fertig montierte Schwinge:


----------



## dr.juggles (2. April 2011)

sehr geil!!!


----------



## diabl0 (2. April 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich an! Schön detailiert und gut dokumentiert mit Fotos. Könntest den Thread ebenso gut 'Aufbau-Guide' nennen 
Ich freue mich auf mehr!


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2011)

Super 

In welchem Intervall sollte man die Lager warten/fetten/erneuern? Wie seh ich dass die Lager spielfrei sind?


----------



## dreamdeep (3. April 2011)

Danke Jungs 



wildbiker schrieb:


> In welchem Intervall sollte man die Lager warten/fetten/erneuern?



Kommt darauf an, wie oft das Bike bewegt wird und wie oft bzw. mit was es gewaschen wird. Aber einmal im Jahr ("Winterinspektion") macht es imho schon Sinn, die Vorspanneinheiten neu zu fetten und einzustellen. Ansonsten halt bei Bedarf, wenn man irgendwo Spiel/Knarzen feststellt. Umlenkhebel mach ich normalerweise alle paar Monate.
Die Lager selbst müssen meiner Meinung nach eher selten ausgetauscht werden. Das Spiel entsteht imho eher durch abgenutzte Gleitscheiben/Axiallagersitz oder lockere Vorspanneinheit.



> Wie seh ich dass die Lager spielfrei sind?


Du meinst die Lagerbuchsen oder? Wenn Du, bei korrekten Spaltmaß (unter 0,2mm) und richtig eingestellter Lagervorspanneinheit, trotzdem noch Spiel hast. Könnte dann auch die Achse sein, aber der sieht man den Verschleiss dann auch wirklich an.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. April 2011)

Weiter geht es mit ein paar Parts, die in der Zwischenzeit eingetroffen sind...

Habe ewig gesucht, bis ich eine Revelation in Schwarz mit Steckachse und Dualair gefunden habe, gibt es im Aftermarket leider nur in weiss. In England bin ich dann fündig geworden: Revelation RL Dualair mit Dualflow Zugstufe, MoCo mit Floodgate, 20mm Steckachse:










Kabelhalter mit Aluschrauben






Cane Creek Forty EC34





Tune Würger:






X.0 Schalthebel:







Magura Marte mit Storm SL Scheiben (180/203mm). Leitungslänge ist bei beiden Bremsen noch 160 cm, nach dem kürzen sind da noch einige Gramm drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. April 2011)

Specialized Toupe Team - 143mm 





Custom Carbon-Platte mit Stinger Rolle:


----------



## sluette (4. April 2011)

super, es geht weiter. ich habe gestern abend endlich einen argon FR in england geschossen. habe einen moment überlegt auch so einen thread zu machen, aber ich schätze ich werde die doku-qualität nicht halten können...


----------



## frfreshman (4. April 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> super, es geht weiter. ich habe gestern abend endlich einen argon FR in england geschossen. habe einen moment überlegt auch so einen thread zu machen, aber ich schätze ich werde die doku-qualität nicht halten können...




Egal - machen!!


----------



## dreamdeep (4. April 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Argon! Sehe das genauso wie frfreshman, machen


----------



## JAY-L (4. April 2011)

Ich hoffe das mein Rahmen diese Woche kommt und ich am WE mein Helius AC Aufbauen kann. So Langsam wirds auch Zeit!
Bestellt hab ich ihn am 22.12.2010.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Kontragonist (4. April 2011)

Hey: Gut Ding will Weile haben


----------



## dreamdeep (4. April 2011)

@JAY-L: ich drück die Daumen, dass er diese Woche kommt. Aber sobald er da ist, hast Du die Wartezeit vergessen


----------



## dreamdeep (4. April 2011)

Weiter gehts mit dem Rahmen, der letzte Schritt:


*Montage Umlenkhebel*


Alle Teile vom Umlenkhebel












Spacer fetten und beide Gleitscheiben mit der abgerundeten Seite nach aussen ansetzen, anschliessend die Gleitscheiben fetten.








Lager der Druckstrebe innen fetten:








Spacer mit Gleitscheiben zwischen die Druckstreben schieben, mit Montagedorn oder von Hand alles zentrieren:








Achse fetten:








Achse einschieben, entweder von Hand oder mit dem Montagedorn. Achse sollte mittig ausgerichtet werden:












Gleitscheiben fetten und mit der abgerundeten Seite nach aussen auf die untere Achse schieben. Anschliessend alles gut fetten:









Umlenkhebel fetten:









Umlenkhebel auf die obere Achse aufsetzen:








Umlenkhebel auf die untere Achse aufstecken, mit der anderen Hand die Achse gegenhalten:








Achse mittig ausrichten, sodass sie auf beiden Seiten gleich im Umlenkhebel versenkt ist:








Vorspanneinheiten fetten:








Lagerspiel einstellen. Beim Umlenkhebel braucht es weniger Vorspannung als an den anderen Lagerstellen (Horstlink/Hauptschwinge). Die Lager am Umlenkhebel sind maßgebend für das Ansprechverhalten und sollten nicht zu fest vorgespannt werden, aber natürlich ohne Spiel!
Als Test empfiehlt sich, den Umlenkheben (vor den ganzen obigen Schritten) einmal ohne die untere Achse, nur an der Achse im Hauptrahmen zu montieren und mit der Vorspanneinheit zu experimentieren. Dadurch bekommt man ein recht gutes Gefühl für die benötigte Vorspannung, was mit komplett montierten Umlenkhebel und Hinterbau manchmal nicht so einfach ist..








Mit den Madenschrauben die Vorspanneinheit kontern:








Fertig montierte Umlenkhebel.


----------



## JAY-L (4. April 2011)

Naja ich kenn's ja nicht anders. Mein Argon hat genauso lange gedauert.
Das hab ich am 24.12.2005 bestellt und Anfang Mai wars dann endlich fertig.
Ich bestell auf jeden Fall nicht mehr so knapp vor Weihnachten.

Letzte Woche sollte es vom Eloxieren zurück kommen und bei Nicolai montiert werden.
Den Rest hab ich zum Glück schon fast alles da bis auf die Bremsen und die Griffe.
Gruß
Max

Edit: will jemand einen kleinen Vorgeschmack sehen?


----------



## JAY-L (4. April 2011)

So einen Kleinen Vorgeschmack gibts jetzt schon:

Vorderrad:




Hinterrad:




Zusammen:




Gute Nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (5. April 2011)

Der Rahmen kommt erst nächste Woche.


----------



## Kontragonist (5. April 2011)

Hey Jay, du hast mein ganzes Mitgefühl  aber es wird ja dann geil, wenn der Rahmen da ist 

Aber mach doch bitte deinen eigenen Argon-Aufbau-Thread auf, sonst kommt man hier so durcheinander 

Trotzdem schicke Laufräder, was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## JAY-L (5. April 2011)

Das Argon ist ja schon seit 2005 fertig. 



Ich warte auf einen AC Rahmen.
Soll ich für mein AC einen Eigenen Thread aufmachen?

Gruß
Max


----------



## Kontragonist (5. April 2011)

Oups, dann hab ich da wohl was durcheinander gebracht â zu viele Abos, sorry


----------



## dreamdeep (5. April 2011)

Die Reifen sind heute gekommen...


----------



## dreamdeep (5. April 2011)

Und noch das Gewicht vom fertigen Rahmen, weitere Bilder folgen die Tage, sobald ich es zeitlich schaffe ihn tagsüber zu fotografieren.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. April 2011)

Fertig. Bin total happy mit dem Rahmen. Die investierte Zeit hast sich für mich wirklich gelohnt. Zum alten rot gepulverten Rahmen liegen da für meinen Geschmack Welten dazwischen. Zudem ist der Rahmen optisch und technisch wieder wie neu 

..ach ja, und der N Schriftzug ist schief aufgeklebt, hab noch einen Satz hier, hoffe ich schaffe es dieses mal gerade 

*VORHER*









*NACHHER*


----------



## yulour (6. April 2011)

Glückwunsch 

Das Nachher gefällt mir auch besser... und das obwohl ich mit raw normalerweise nicht so viel anfangen kann


----------



## FloriLori (6. April 2011)

Was ein geiles Teil. Mit meinen absoluten Traumlaufrädern.
mhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diabl0 (6. April 2011)

Echt toll was du aus dem alten AC Rahmen gemacht hast, Chapeau!


----------



## sluette (6. April 2011)

1a, aber ich habe auch nix anderes erwartet


----------



## stuk (6. April 2011)

aufbauen aufbauen aufbauen


----------



## JAY-L (6. April 2011)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Was ein geiles Teil. Mit meinen absoluten Traumlaufrädern.
> mhh



Die Laufräder kommen an mein AC nicht an das von dreamdeep.
Mein Rahmen kommt aber erst nächste Woche.
Ich hoffe das ich den noch vor dem Urlaub 18.4 aufgebaut bekomme.

Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (6. April 2011)

Danke Jungs 



Flohjob schrieb:


> Mit meinen absoluten Traumlaufrädern.
> mhh


Wie JAY-L schon geschrieben hat, sind nicht meine. Bin noch dabei meinen  Laufradsatz einzuspeichen. Das VR habe ich heute endlich fertig zentriert. Hope Pro (Evo) mit XED44 Felgen und Revolution Speichen (1656g).





....


----------



## flyingscot (7. April 2011)

@dreamdeep: Zur Montage des Umlenkhebels hast du keine Passscheiben benötigt? Ich  hatte hier letztes Jahr ein wahres Mysterium, da ich nach 100 maligem Überprüfen und Nachmessen der Innenweite beider Hebel sage und schreibe 4x0.2er Passscheiben am Helius-Spacer einbauen musste. Mein Problem an dieser Stelle war, dass die Dämpferbuchse die Innenweite ganz präzise auf 49mm hält, d.h. ohne Passscheiben axiales Spiel auftritt (bzw. "verkantet" sich die Achse sichtbar bei Tordierung des Hinterbaus).

Oben am Rahmenlager benötigte ich jeweils eine unter den Kragengleitlagern (das sind etwas größere Passscheiben dort).

Letzten Herbst wurde das ja alles von Nicolai noch mal gemacht (wegen mäßiger Hinterbausteifigkeit und Austausch der Schwinge), keine Ahnung wieviele Passscheiben da jetzt drin sind. Aber irgendwie habe ich einen kleinen Horror davor, das Teil nochmal zu zerlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (7. April 2011)

Am Umlenkhebel habe ich keine Passcheiben benötigt, nur an den Horstlinks. 

Ich verstehe aber dein Problem nicht so ganz? Die Passcheiben sind doch nicht schlimm, sondern einfach zum einstellen des Hinterbaus gedacht. Auch wenn 4 Stück und mehr verbaut werden müssen, ist das doch technisch gesehen absolut bedenkenlos.

Das die Umlenkhebel auf 49mm eingestellt werden müssen, steht so auch in der Anleitung beschrieben:
http://www.nicolai.net/files/02-heliusccfr_hebel_rocker_09.pdf



> Aber irgendwie habe ich einen kleinen Horror davor, das Teil nochmal zu zerlegen


Ich glaube Du machst Dir da viel zu viel Gedanken. Merk Dir einfach wo, wieviel Passcheiben verbaut sind und gut


----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2011)

Meinen Respekt hast du Flo... 
"traumhaft" was du gezaubert hast.


----------



## flyingscot (7. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber dein Problem nicht so ganz? Die Passcheiben sind doch nicht schlimm, sondern einfach zum einstellen des Hinterbaus gedacht. Auch wenn 4 Stück und mehr verbaut werden müssen, ist das doch technisch gesehen absolut bedenkenlos.



Das schon, aber die 4 Passscheiben waren ja vorher nicht montiert, ich musste sie erst extra bei Nicolai ordern... 0.8mm Lagersitzverschleiss innerhalb von 6 Monaten kann ja eigentlich gar nicht sein (bei neuen Gleitscheiben). Alle Maße stimmten... nur die Innenweite der Hebel war irgendwo bei 48.1-48.3...

Naja, aktuell laufen die Lager top...


----------



## dreamdeep (7. April 2011)

@KHUJAND: Danke  Aber für Dich ist sowas ja die kleinste Übung 



flyingscot schrieb:


> 0.8mm Lagersitzverschleiss innerhalb von 6 Monaten kann ja eigentlich gar nicht sein (bei neuen Gleitscheiben).


Das kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Wenn dann an den Gleitscheiben, aber die waren ja neu. Ich denke eher, dass die Innenweite von Anfang an nicht richtig eingestellt war.


----------



## og.echnaton (7. April 2011)

solche (wie dieser) Aufbauthreads sollte es oefter geben. Super sache,  ist richtig spannend. Das Problem ist, wenn ich sowas lese, dass ich  auch langsam ins Gruebeln komme.... und je laenger ich mir das ansehe, desto groesser wird die Versuchung

Raw ist zwar auch nicht mein Fall aber es ist schon bemerkenswert was du selber aus dem Rahmen gemacht hast..


----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @KHUJAND: Danke  Aber für Dich ist sowas ja die kleinste Übung



na ja gerne mach ich es nicht...
Fibbs seine rahmen habe ich ca.2 stunden mit der maschine bearbeitet.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. April 2011)




----------



## Team Nicolai (8. April 2011)

Hallo,

Neues Helius AC Testbike beim BikeBauer!!












Der Thomas


----------



## c_w (8. April 2011)

Ganz und gar falscher Tread ^^
Einmal hätte nebenbei auch gereicht!


----------



## Team Nicolai (8. April 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Ganz und gar falscher Tread ^^
> Einmal hätte nebenbei auch gereicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (9. April 2011)

lass ihn doch WERBUNG machen


----------



## der-gute (9. April 2011)

ich wollte es ja nicht sagen, aber...


----------



## dreamdeep (11. April 2011)

Heute war der Steuersatz dran, Cane Creek Forty EC 34


----------



## dreamdeep (13. April 2011)

Heute habe ich mich der Revelation angenommen. Zum einen schadet das bei neuen RS Gabeln nie, zum anderen war die Gabel ab Werk auf 140mm eingestellt. Für den vollen Federweg von 150mm muss der 10mm Spacer in der Luftkammer entnommen werden.

Leider hat der Akku der Kamera versagt, deshalb nur ein paar wenige Bilder.

Das zweite Teil von links ist der Spacer, mit welchem die Gabel auf 140mm getravelt ist:






Da der Sechskant bei den TopCaps ziemlich flach ist und dazu normale Stecknüsse zusätzlich an den Kanten abgeflacht sind, habe ich mir vor längere Zeit eine bündig abdrehen lassen. Damit lassen sich die TopCaps wesentlich schonender schrauben.






Getränkter Schaumstoffring (Motoröl)






Den roten O-Ring zum SAG messen habe ich gegen einen schwarzen ausgetauscht:


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Das AC bekommt vorerst den einfacheren Fox Float R High Volume Dämpfer. Diesen habe ich heute für den Einbau vorbereitet. Zuerst einen kleinen Service der Luftkammer. Der ist schnell erledigt: Luft ablassen, Dämpfer einspannen, Luftkammer abschrauben, Sprengring und HV Kammer abziehen, alles reinigen, 2ml Fox Fluid rein und wieder zuschrauben.






























In diesem Zug hat der Dämpfer gleich noch neue Buchsen bekommen


----------



## Carnologe (15. April 2011)

Selbst ist der Mann! Schöne Doku


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

Danke 

...und Dir gute Genesung!


----------



## aka (15. April 2011)

Der Titel des Threads ist nicht ganz korrekt - muesste eigentlich "Zerlege, Zusammenbau und Aufbau Doku" lauten


----------



## rigger (15. April 2011)

Wo bekommt man diese Buchsen einpress werkzeuge her?

Und ich meine nicht den Schraubstock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Der Titel des Threads ist nicht ganz korrekt - muesste eigentlich "Zerlege, Zusammenbau und Aufbau Doku" lauten



Sobald ich den Dämpfer eingebaut habe, wollte ich die einzelnen Beiträge zum zerlegen und zusammenbau vom Hinterbau nochmal auslagern bzw. zusammenfassen, damit es eine übersichtliche "Anleitung" gibt und nicht 
alles übere mehre Beiträge verstreut ist.



rigger schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man diese Buchsen einpress werkzeuge her?



Das gibt es bei TF. Buchsen sind bei TF auch deutlich günstiger, als hier in Deutschland:
http://www.tftunedshox.com/Miscellaneous/Mount-Kits-and-Bushings/Eyelet-Bushings


----------



## kroiterfee (15. April 2011)

krasse skills hat er der herr dreamdeep. vom equipment ganz zu schweigen. 1a!


----------



## rigger (15. April 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Carnologe (15. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> ...und Dir gute Genesung!



Danke 



kroiterfee schrieb:


> krasse skills hat er der herr dreamdeep. vom equipment ganz zu schweigen. 1a!



Wenn er 'ne Frau wäre dann würde ich ihn, ohne ihn vorher gesehen zu haben, deswegen heiraten


----------



## JAY-L (15. April 2011)

Kein Helus AC vor Ostern für mich 
Bei mir gehts erst nach Ostern los.

Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

@kroiterfee: Danke Dir 



Carnologe schrieb:


> Wenn er 'ne Frau wäre dann würde ich ihn, ohne ihn vorher gesehen zu haben, deswegen heiraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (15. April 2011)

btw. hat zufällig jemand schwarz/weisse Rock Shox Sticker in 3,2x3cm? Die Roten passen nicht sonderlich gut zum Aufbau:


----------



## zec (19. April 2011)

Ich hätte da zwei Fragen zu deinem Steuersatz. Wäre nett, wenn du mir da helfen könntest: 
Hat er die geforderten 22mm Einpresstiefe unten (habe auf der Cane Creek Homepage keine Angaben dazu gefunden)? 
Und wie hoch baut der Steuersatz komplett? Also mit allen Teilen die zwischen Federgabelkrone und Steuersatz liegen?

Überlege mir auch das AC zuzulegen und da bin ich gerade am abchecken, ob meine Federgabel mit gekürztem Gabelschaft da auch reinpassen würde  .


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2011)

Weiter gehts mit dem Dämpfer


*Dämpfermontage*

Buchsenkit und Schrauben:








Die Buchsen für vorne lassen sich von Hand in das Dämpferauge drücken:








Grundsätzlich sollten die Gleitlager am Dämpfer ohne Fett verbaut werden, da selbstschmierend. Verbaut man allerdings die Achse komplett ohne Fett, dringt Wasser ein und die Achse ist ruckzuck vergammelt. Ich trage deshalb immer nur aussen und auf die Gleitscheiben fett auf und schiebe dann die Spacer mittig darüber:












Dämpfer erst vorne einsetzen und Schraube durchstecken, noch nicht festziehen:








Dämpfer in den Umlenkhebel schieben, mittig an der entspechenden Bohrung ausrichten und anschliessen die Schraube durchschieben:









Nun können beide Schrauben angezogen werden, am Umlenkhebel 17,3 Nm, an der vorderen Aufnahme beim Helius AC 9,5 Nm bzw. 17,3 Nm beim Helius AM:









Fertig montierter Dämpfer:


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2011)

zec schrieb:


> Hat er die geforderten 22mm Einpresstiefe unten



Nein, 12mm. Ich habe mir für den Steuersatz die Freigabe von N geholt.



> Und wie hoch baut der Steuersatz komplett? Also mit allen Teilen die zwischen Federgabelkrone und Steuersatz liegen?



Unten 12mm und oben 16mm, also insgesamt 28mm.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (19. April 2011)

Tolle Arbeit, Flo.

Weiter so


----------



## dreamdeep (19. April 2011)

Danke Max


----------



## Carnologe (19. April 2011)

Geile Arbeit! Stell die Vaseline bereit, ich bin gleich da!


----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2011)

Sorry, hab nur Judy Butter da


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (20. April 2011)

Wurde dein Float R eigentlich schon gepusht?


----------



## dreamdeep (20. April 2011)

Ne, das lohnt für den gebrauchten Float auch nicht, wenn dann besorge ich mir dafür einen RP23. Aber mal sehen was ich auf längere Sicht mache. Der neue BOS Dämpfer wäre auch ne Überlegung wert.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8187783&postcount=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2011)

Die Gabel ist mittlerweile auch schon eingebaut. Momentan warte ich noch auf die Hope Pro II Evo Nabe, sollte anfang nächster Woche kommen. Dann kann ich das HR endlich einspeichen.

Gewicht mit gekürztem Schaft und Gabelkonus (-10g)


----------



## Cyborg (21. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


>



Hast du den Rahmen klarlackiert?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2011)

Nein. Das sieht bei Raw sonst schnell unschön aus, da bei kleinen Beschädigungen im Lack (Steinschlag etc.) der Lack unterwandert wird und "Blumen" entstehen.


----------



## Carnologe (21. April 2011)

Schönes Ding 

Benutzt Du auch das Teflon Grease von Finish Line?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Benutzt Du auch das Teflon Grease von Finish Line?



Yep


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2011)

Schöne Idee mit der Aheadkralle !

Werde ich mir gleich mal nachbauen.


----------



## abbath (21. April 2011)

Dann kannste aber genau so gut das Steuersatzspiel mit der Gewindestange einstellen und dann oben einfach 'nen Carbonstopfen (gibt's glaube ich von tune) reinstecken. Oder offen lassen.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. April 2011)

Ja, auch eine Möglichkeit. Allerdings kann man dann nicht unterwegs das Steuersatzspiel einstellen - wenn sich z.B. etwas Spiel entwickelt hat oder durch einen Sturz der Lenker verdreht ist und man die Vorbauschrauben lösen muss. Das wären mir die 14g Ersparnis im Vergleich zur Kralle, Aheadkappe und Aluschraube nicht wert.


----------



## FloriLori (22. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Geile Arbeit! Stell die Vaseline bereit, ich bin gleich da!


Ich will gar nicht wissen wofür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (22. April 2011)

Warum nicht gleich ohne Kralle, sondern nur mit einer durchgehenden Gewindestange sichern bzw. spannen? Habe ich bei meinen beiden Freeridern gemacht und funktinoert super.

Btw: Klasse Aufbaureport


----------



## tobone (22. April 2011)

Ist von euch jemand ca. 189 groß und SL von ca.92? Reicht da ein L Rahmen?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. April 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich ohne Kralle, sondern nur mit einer durchgehenden Gewindestange sichern bzw. spannen?



Lässt man die Gewindestange verbaut, wäre das nur unnötiges Gewicht. Und nur vorspannen möchte ich, wie gesagt, aus dem oben erwähnten Gründen nicht.


----------



## frankweber (23. April 2011)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen, mit welcher Sorgfalt und Detailgenauigkeit Dreamdeep seine Teile auswählt und diese verbaut.
Da könnt sich so mancher Bikehändler ein Vorbild dran nehmen.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. April 2011)

Danke Frank, das ist lieb von Dir 

Mittlerweile sind auch so gut wie alle Teile eingetrudelt. Endlich ist die HR-Nabe da, sodass ich das Laufrad einspeichen kann. Ist das fertig, sind eigentlich alle Arbeiten erledigt und das AC kann aufgebaut werden:

Hope Pro II EVO 135x10mm Steckachse







DT-Swiss RWS 2011 10mm Steckachse








Der Antrieb ist nun auch vollständig:

X0 Schalthebel







X9 2010 Schaltwerk






Ultegra 2x10 Umwerfer. Ist für das Helius besser geeignet als der Dura Ace, da dort keine Lasche am Käfig vorhanden ist und er somit etwas tiefer platziert werden kann.







SLX 11-28 Kassette mit XT Abschlussmutter. Die Kurbel bekommt noch ein 20er Mountain Goat Blatt um das fehlende 32er Ritzel auszugleichen








KMC SL 9-fach Kette








SLX Kurbel mit Hone/LX Kettenblätter und Carbocage Schrauben.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. April 2011)

Kann man die 10mm Achse und Hope Nabe bei jeden N montieren?

Meine XT macht wohl nicht mehr lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (23. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann man die 10mm Achse und Hope Nabe bei jeden N montieren?


Ja, solange das der Rahmen Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner hat.


----------



## dreamdeep (23. April 2011)

Die Teileliste ist auch so gut wie fertig. Grüne Gewichte sind gewogen, die anderen sind Erfahrungswerte. Allerdings bin ich ins grübeln gekommen, so schön es wäre die 12 Kg zu unterbieten, so nervig ist es ohne Variostütze. Hab mich mittlerweile so dran gewöhnt, dass ich mich auf jeder Tour ärgern würde. Ich denke ich beisse in den sauren Apfel und montiere wieder eine Reverb, dann sind es halt 12,3 Kg, aber immerhin ist das noch im am Anfang geplanten Rahmen von 12,3-12,5 Kg.

EDIT: das Gewicht vom Easton Haven Carbon ist nicht gewogen, hier hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen, warte nach wie vor auf die Carbon-Version.


----------



## softbiker (24. April 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schöne Idee mit der Aheadkralle !
> 
> Werde ich mir gleich mal nachbauen.



Dass kannst du Dir sparen. Kauf dir einfach einen Hope-Head-Doctor und gut ist. Ich verstehe eh nicht, warum man diese Abart mit der Kralle einschlagen überhaupt noch betreibt.


----------



## dreamdeep (24. April 2011)

Weil es eine simple, leichte (eine Kralle wiegt 8-10g) und haltbare Lösung ist, die dauerhaft zuverlässig klemmt. 


sluette schrieb:


> ich habe bei allen bikes nach max. einem halben jahr wieder auf kralle umgerüstet weil ich den docter spin nicht ordentlich zum halten bekommen habe...


----------



## Cyborg (26. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein. Das sieht bei Raw sonst schnell unschön aus, da bei kleinen Beschädigungen im Lack (Steinschlag etc.) der Lack unterwandert wird und "Blumen" entstehen.


Ok, danke. Versiegelst du den Rahmen irgendwie anders oder fährst du einfach so?


----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Versiegelst du den Rahmen irgendwie anders oder fährst du einfach so?



Eventuell mach ich noch Autowachs drauf.


----------



## Tenderoni (26. April 2011)

@ dreamdeep,

kann man eigentlich nen ISCG-Adapter beim AC verbauen lassen, oder nur kettenführung an Innenlager schrauben.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. April 2011)

ISCG Adapter gibt es ab Werk, als normale oder in Hammerschmidt kompatibler Ausführung.


----------



## G-Funk (26. April 2011)

Ich habe mir jetzt fast alles durchgelesen und 
Respekt vor deiner Arbeit 

Da fällt einen der Sack in Scheiben ab, mehr kann man da nicht sagen


----------



## Tenderoni (27. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ISCG Adapter gibt es ab Werk, als normale oder in Hammerschmidt kompatibler Ausführung.


 
Supi, Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (27. April 2011)

Habe mir jetzt auch alles durchgesehen, echt top soweit. Ich finde den Aufbau auch ziemlich gut, allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum du keine 2,4er Reifen verbaust? Irgendwas Richtung FA wäre doch ne Überlegung wert. Auf das Mehrgewicht ist meiner Meinung nach gesch**. Der Aufbau würde selbst mit FA's und Variostütze noch sehr leicht sein.


----------



## stuk (27. April 2011)

weil er für den Einsatz der 2.4er ein tolles Helius AM hat.
Das AC soll sich davon deutlich absetzen und auch somit nicht so hart rangenommen werden....


----------



## dreamdeep (27. April 2011)

Danke stuk, genau so ist es 

@G-Funk: Danke Dir 
Aber wenn man sich die ganzen Aufbauten hier so anschaut, ist das einzig besondere daran, dass ich es dokumentiere. Das muss auch mal gesagt sein


----------



## der-gute (27. April 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich die ganzen Aufbauten hier so anschaut, ist das einzig besondere daran, dass ich es dokumentiere.



aber eben auf eine unglaublich gute Art und Weise!


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2011)

Kleines Update...

Die Bremsleitungen der Marta habe ich mittlerweile gekürzt, -16g












Die Reverb ist in der Zwischenzeit auch schon angekommen, 31,6/420mm












Aktuell bin ich gerade beim zentrieren vom HR, Bilder gab es schon vom VR, deshalb habe ich mir das an dieser Stelle gespart.


----------



## Carnologe (30. April 2011)

Mein Kind soll Deinen Namen tragen


----------



## dreamdeep (30. April 2011)

Na dann wirds hoffentlich ein Junge


----------



## Carnologe (30. April 2011)

Wird's 'n Mädchen, wird es zur Adoption freigegeben


----------



## JAY-L (2. Mai 2011)

So hab grad mit meinem Händler telefoniert!
Der Rahmen ist grad eingetroffen und ih hol ihn heut Abend ab!
Wie schnell die Zeit doch vergeht! (am 22.12.2010 Bestellt)
Dann gibts Bilder! und das Projekt geht in die heiße Phase!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (2. Mai 2011)

@ dreamdeep
was ist an der hope evo eigentlich anders als an der pro2 ?
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> @ dreamdeep
> was ist an der hope evo eigentlich anders als an der pro2 ?
> mfg



Edelstahllager und eine Achse mit größerem Durchmesser für alle Standards. Es müssen also beim Wechsel nur noch die Endkappen getauscht werden und nicht mehr, wie bisher, die komplette Achse gewechselt werden.

@JAY-L: spitze! Viel Spaß beim aufbauen


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2011)

dream,- bin über die ostertage in Schw.Gmünd gewesen... 

Bike Park Heubach usw. gefahren,- auf dem rückweg auch bei dir an der haustür Ludwigsburg/Stuttgart vorbei gekommen.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dream,- bin über die ostertage in Schw.Gmünd gewesen...
> 
> Bike Park Heubach usw. gefahren,- auf dem rückweg auch bei dir an der haustür Ludwigsburg/Stuttgart vorbei gekommen.



Und Du meldest Dich nicht? Hättest zumindest zum Grillen vorbeikommen können


----------



## Carnologe (2. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Geile Arbeit! Stell die Vaseline bereit, ich bin gleich da!





dreamdeep schrieb:


> Sorry, hab nur Judy Butter da



Vielleicht ist Khujand allergisch dagegen und war deswegen nicht bei Dir?!


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Und Du meldest Dich nicht? Hättest zumindest zum Grillen vorbeikommen können



OHH NOO ! hab in Gmünd (Verwandschaft) durch spätzle und co. min. 2 Kg zugenommen.  

DANKE trotzdem für die einladung.   

@Carnologe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (2. Mai 2011)

Tsss Ausreden, ich hätte Dir einfach ein paar Zucchinis mit Judy Butter  auf den Grill gelegt. Carnologe wäre dann bestimmt auch gerne (vorbei)gekommen


----------



## Carnologe (2. Mai 2011)

Stuggi ist nicht weit von hier, daher gerne  Nur mit radeln isses halt nix bei mir 

EDIT: "vorbei(gekommen)"


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Mai 2011)

Bis sich die nächste Gelegenheit ergibt, bist Du bestimmt wieder fit


----------



## kolli (2. Mai 2011)

Net schwätze, weiterschraube ...

@dreamdeep: Danke, cooler Thread.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Mai 2011)

Danke kolli 
... zum Schrauben komme ich heute leider nicht mehr, aber der Easton Haven Carbon ist erfreulicherweise schon angekommen, 175g und 710mm:


----------



## BobTheBuilder (2. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ... Natürlich geht es noch leichter, aber insgesamt wird es ein Low-Budget Projekt mit Resteverwertung aus dem Keller ...


 

Wollen wir unsere Keller tauschen?

Das sieht echt hervorragend aus. Bitte weitermachen!


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Mai 2011)

Ja ich weiss, so ganz hab ich den ursprünglichen Plan doch nicht durchgehalten, aber verrate es bitte nicht meiner Freundin 
Insgesamt ist es aber trotzdem ein kostenbewusster Aufbau 







....


----------



## frankweber (2. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke kolli
> ... zum Schrauben komme ich heute leider nicht mehr, aber der Easton Haven Carbon ist erfreulicherweise schon angekommen, 175g und 710mm:


 

Ich hab heut auch easton haven carbon gekriegt aber als LRS.
146og bei 135 er Steckachse und 20 vorne


----------



## JAY-L (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!


Der Rahmen ist jetzt bei mir :





Hier gehts mit dem Aufbau weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...80#post8270480 


Gruß
Max


----------



## Kontragonist (2. Mai 2011)

JESSES NA! Das sieht aber sahnig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. Mai 2011)

ja, spitzen rahmen! und jetzt ab damit in den allgemeinen helius ac thread...


----------



## JAY-L (2. Mai 2011)

Ja wenns fertig ist kommts auch in den Allgemeinen AC thread.
Den Aufbau dokumentier ich aber hier.


----------



## Carnologe (2. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich spreche hier im Namen Aller wenn ich sage, dass ich Deinen Aufbau gerne woanders sehen würde.
Dieser Thread ist dreamdeeps Meisterwerk und sollte als solches respektiert werden.


----------



## JAY-L (2. Mai 2011)

Gut dann gibts halt 2 AC Aufbauthereads .
Hier gehts bei mir weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8270480#post8270480


----------



## Carnologe (3. Mai 2011)

Ich danke Dir


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Gut dann gibts halt 2 AC Aufbauthereads .
> Hier gehts bei mir weiter:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8270480#post8270480



Wir hatten den AC Aufbauthread ja ursprünglich zusammen geplant, deshalb wäre das imho nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ich hab heut auch easton haven carbon gekriegt aber als LRS.
> 146og bei 135 er Steckachse und 20 vorne



Das wäre was, dann würde ich die 12 Kg mit Reverb doch noch knacken. Du willst nicht zufällig tauschen?


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das wäre was, dann würde ich die 12 Kg mit Reverb doch noch knacken. Du willst nicht zufällig tauschen?


 

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee aber werd mal auf dem AM testen so die recht schwere Totem, die Reverb, den Vivid Air ein wenig zu kompensieren.
Sollte ja diese Woche fertig werden, so Gott will und Lübbrechtsen mal die Ausnahme macht bei mir auch mal pünktlich zu liefern

Hoffe, hier bei ca 14 zu landen.

Hab übrigens vom artur meinen gestrahlten Lenker zurück, sieht aus wie neu nur besser, ohne diese dämlichen decals drauf.

Danke Artur !!Das AFR ist somit optimiert.

Gruß und 12,.. ist super für ein AC, meines wiegt mit Rocket Ron unter 12,  ich fahr aber lieber RQ da ist es 12,4.

Gruß FRank


----------



## stuk (3. Mai 2011)

@frank
kannst du bitte mal ein Bild vom Lenker einstellen.
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> @frank
> kannst du bitte mal ein Bild vom Lenker einstellen.
> danke


 

hab noch keines gemacht, die Tage dann im AFR thread.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> 12,.. ist super für ein AC



Klar. Aber ich hatte vor der Entscheidung für die Reverb ja schon die 11 vor dem Koma, da schmerzt das schon irgendwie. Aber vielleicht gönne ich mir im Sommer noch eine XTR Kurbel und Superstar Pedale, dann wäre es zumindest auf 12,1 Kg. Danach wird es dann aber wirklich schwer.


----------



## JAY-L (3. Mai 2011)

Ich bin froh wenn ich unter 13 bleibe.
Naja es währe ja schon noch leichter gegangen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## frankweber (3. Mai 2011)

Der Fetisch mit dem Gewicht ist irgendwie nicht wirklich wichtig, ich könnte gut und gerne 12 kilo abnehmen und man würde mich noch immer nicht übersehen, da liegt echtes potential, aber auch ein gewisser bonus für Lebensqualität und soziales Miteinander.
Alles zu seiner Zeit und im richtigen Rythmus.
Gruß Frank


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Der Fetisch mit dem Gewicht ist irgendwie nicht wirklich wichtig...



Solange es sich nicht ins gegenteilige auswirkt und man nachher ein bockschweres Bike hat, Nein. Aber er macht Spaß


----------



## frankweber (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn man ein agileres Fahrverhalten bekommt ist das schon manchen euro wert.

Hab gestern maxxis minion in 2.5 auf die easton draufgezogen und der  Komplettlaufradsatz mit Scheiben und Cassette etc. wiegt fast 300 g weniger als der 

Ztr Flow mit Fat Albert und Hope Straight Pull und Cx Ray 

Da musste ich aber doch ein wenig grinsen, denn wenn ich jetzt FAt Albert drauf machen würde, sollte der ja noch mal ca 450 g leichter werden, dann wären das 1,5 Pfund, das ist sicher im Handling enorm.

Werd aber erst mal die Combi wie montiert testen. Mal sehen, ob das Hinterrad ins AC passt.

Hoffentlich kommt bald mein  AM Rahmen, es juckt in den Fingern, das Schrauberverlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. Mai 2011)

Das HR ist heute schon fertig geworden. Insgesamt musste ich es nur 14 abdrücken, bis es Ruhe gegeben hat, das VR war da deutlich anspruchsvoller. 

Die Laufräder machen beim abdrücken, trotz der Revolution Speichen, einen recht steifen Eindruck. Die Laufräder mit einer Pause von ein paar Tagen aufzubauen macht bei den Speichen aber Sinn, da diese sich nach dem einspeichen und spannen nochmal längen und die Speichenspannung sinkt.









Für das zentrieren hatte ich mir die Endkappen für Schnellspanner dazubestellt und nun auf 10mm Steckachse umgebaut. Ist bei der neuen Hope Pro II EVO nun sehr easy, einfach die Endkappen umstecken und fertig


----------



## san_andreas (5. Mai 2011)

Schön !  Weiter bauen !


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Mai 2011)

Ok, wird gemacht 

Zuerst noch ein paar Bilder der fertigen Laufräder. Gesamtgewicht liegt wie geplant bei 1655g. 

Felgen: Alex Rims XED44
Speichen: DT-Swiss Revolution
Nippel: DT-Swiss Alu
Naben: Hope Pro II bzw. Hope Pro II EVO


----------



## Ge!st (5. Mai 2011)

Chic  

Du kommt dem Ziel immer näher, deine Doku macht echt Spaß, bin schon gespannt auf das fertige Bike


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe vorher den Mountain King II in 2.2 montiert. Der baut mit 50mm enttäuschend schmal. Auch wenn es leicht sein soll, aber das ist dann doch etwas zu wenig, somit wandern der MK II und X-King in den Bikemarkt 

Da das AC nächsten Monat mit ins Vinschgau soll, wäre die Reifenkombi sowieso nicht die beste Wahl gewesen. Also habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen, nochmal 200-300g zu investieren und etwas robustere/breitere Reifen zu montieren, dann werden es halt doch 12,5 Kg 
Welche es werden ist noch nicht ganz klar. Minion, Ardent, Advantage, RQ oder Fat Albert.




Ge!st schrieb:


> Du kommt dem Ziel immer näher...


Ja, im Schildkrötentempo. So lange habe ich noch nie für ein Bike gebraucht. Ist aber mal eine ganz neuen Erfahrung


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Mai 2011)

> Ich habe vorher den Mountain King II in 2.2 montiert. Der baut mit 50mm  enttäuschend schmal. Auch wenn es leicht sein soll, aber das ist dann  doch etwas zu wenig, somit wandern der MK II und X-King in den Bikemarkt



Hab doch gesagt du verschenkst damit eine Menge Potential 

Probiere evtl. mal RQ/MK in 2.4. Das ist zumindest die nächste Kombi die ich mir drauf mach, der RQ soll nämlich auch bei Nässe auf Wurzeln und Steinen guten Grip bieten. Meine aktuelle FA/NN Kombi ist da ziemlich bescheiden.
Der MK hinten ist zwar kein Gripmonster, reicht aber hinten für den AM Einsatz aus.


----------



## stuk (6. Mai 2011)

@dream:
ich bin selbst im AM mit den FA in 2,25 sehr zufrieden, wird zwar jetzt für den nächsten Lagobesuch auf 2.4 aufgerüstet, aber fürs normale Touren waren die immer (1 Satz 1 Jahr im Helius CC, 2. Satz jetzt ein 1 Jahr im AM) sehr sehr gut. Bauen mit 5.1 übriegens recht breit.
mfg


----------



## acid-driver (6. Mai 2011)

nee, bitte kein schwalbe an das schöne rad 

RQ/RQ oder Advantage/Ardent sind doch auch ganz schöne kombis


----------



## checkb (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Dream,

ich denke mit RQ 2,4  und MK II 2,4 sollte dein AC perfekt für's Vinschgau besohlt sein. Meine Vinschgaukombi war leider MM 2,5 und 2,3 da ich zu faul war 2 paar Reifen mitzunehmen. Ich bin jetzt sehr viel Stärker und WEISER.  

Meine RQ sind die besten Reifen die ich bisher gefahren bin und die kommen auch wieder rauf, sobald ich Bock habe in den Keller zu gehen.






Foto: Surfitgreasa / Biker: icke / Location: Vinschgau 

Viel Spass im Paradies, checkb


----------



## softbiker (6. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab doch gesagt du verschenkst damit eine Menge Potential
> 
> Probiere evtl. mal RQ/MK in 2.4. Das ist zumindest die nächste Kombi die ich mir drauf mach, der RQ soll nämlich auch bei Nässe auf Wurzeln und Steinen guten Grip bieten. Meine aktuelle FA/NN Kombi ist da ziemlich bescheiden.
> Der MK hinten ist zwar kein Gripmonster, reicht aber hinten für den AM Einsatz aus.



Also ich habe vorgestern endlich diesen Conti MK II 2,4 Prot. bekommen und habe auch direkt umgebaut und probegrollt gestern morgen. 
Ich hatte bisher hinten Ardent vorne Advantage in 2,4 drauf, und die Combi war schon äußerst vielseitg. Nachdem aber für mich die RQ der Reifen schlechthin ist, freue ich mich sie wieder vorne drauf zu haben. Wie gesagt hinten ist das Schaufelrad zu groß daher kam der MK aber diese Combi ist ne Wucht, die werden bestimmt viele fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (6. Mai 2011)

Fahre vorne auch die RQ in 2.4... kann ich def. nur empfehlen.


----------



## some.body (6. Mai 2011)

Fahre auf meinem AM vorne und hinten auch die Rubber Queen 2.4 in der Black Chili Compound Version. Auch ich kann sie nur empfehlen. Vorher war ich mit Fat Albert 2.4 unterwegs. Die RQ hat aber definitiv mehr Grip und rollen tut sie auch nicht schlechter, nur hat sie ca. 100g mehr als der FA.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

RQ in 2.4 scheiden aus da zu schwer. In dieser Gewichtsklasse würde ich dann wieder auf die Ardents in 2.6 zurückgreifen, die mir sehr gut taugen. Aber wie gesagt, fürs grobe habe ich ja mein AM, deshalb sollte das Gewicht noch im Rahmen bleiben. Nur die 50mm breiten MK II 2.2 sind halt dann doch etwas zu wenig, ich wusste nicht, dass die so klein ausfallen.

Bleibt also der RQ in 2.2. Hat jemand die zufällig die Reifenbreite gemessen und hatte welche auf der Waage? Kommen die angegeben 650g hin?

Ansonsten bleibe ich einfach bei Maxxis, damit bin ich die letzten Jahre immer bestens gefahren. Ich könnte aktuell folgende ausgewogene Reifen bekommen:

VR:
- Minion F 2,35 F60 - 659g
HR:
- Larsen TT 2,35 F60 - 609g
- Crossmark 2,25 F60 - 630g

Die Minions in 2.35 bin ich am ersten AM gefahren, die haben auch im Vinschgau gut funktioniert. Von daher kann ich da nicht viel falsch machen.



...


----------



## aka (6. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...
> VR:
> - Minion F 2,35 F60 - 659g
> HR:
> ...


Ich kann noch den RQ in 2.2 empfehlen - von dem bin ich recht angetan, meiner hatte glaube ich um die 670 gramm.


----------



## lakekeman (6. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nur die 50mm breiten MK II 2.2 sind halt dann doch etwas zu wenig, ich wusste nicht, dass die so klein ausfallen.



Warum dann nicht den MKII in 2,4 ? Sollte ja jetzt verfügbar sein. Werde ich auch an meinem Trailbike vorne fahren (und die RQ 2,2 ersetzen).




dreamdeep schrieb:


> Bleibt also der RQ in 2.2. Hat jemand die zufällig die Reifenbreite gemessen und hatte welche auf der Waage? Kommen die angegeben 650g hin?



Sind 55mm breit, sowohl über die Karkasse als auch Stollen. 655g und 675g habe ich gewogen. Bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Reifen, aber der Seitenhalt könnte (fürs VR) schon besser sein.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

MK II Protection in 2.4 wäre in der Tat noch eine Möglichkeit. Ich dachte allerdings die sind immer noch nicht lieferbar? Allerdings ist er bei BC nun mit 2-7 Tagen gelistet. Sofort verfügbar konnte ich bisher keine finden.



> Sind 55mm breit, sowohl über die Karkasse als auch Stollen. 655g und 675g habe ich gewogen. Bin eigentlich zufrieden mit dem Reifen, aber der Seitenhalt könnte (fürs VR) schon besser sein.


Breite und Gewicht wäre in Ordnung. Aber der fehlende Seitenhalt bringt mich ins grübeln. Sind das die neuen 2011er oder noch die alten? Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die 2011er schmaler ausfallen sollen, nicht dass ich wieder die gleiche Überraschung wie bei den MK II habe.

Schwierige Entscheidung:

VR:
- Minion F 2,35 F60 - 659g
- MK II Protection 2.4 - ab 650g
- RQ 2.2 - ab 650g

HR:
- Larsen TT 2,35 F60 - 609g
- Crossmark 2,25 F60 - 630g
- MK II Protection 2.4 - ab 650g
- RQ 2.2 - ab 650g

Am leichtesten wäre die Maxxis Kombi. Je nachdem was ich bei Conti erwische, wären das nochmal zwischen 50-100g Mehrgewicht.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2011)

@dreamdeep: jetzt bau' die Kiste doch mal mit den Reifen, die du hast fertig ! Ich will endlich das Ergebnis sehen !


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @dreamdeep: jetzt bau' die Kiste doch mal mit den Reifen, die du hast fertig ! Ich will endlich das Ergebnis sehen !



Bis Ende nächster Woche wird es aus zeitlichen Gründen noch dauern. Aber falls ich bis dahin keine anderen Reifen habe, kommt vorläufig ein altes Paar Highroller/Minion in 2.35 drauf.


----------



## c_w (6. Mai 2011)

2-7 Tage kann bei Bike Components ALLES heissen... auch "nicht lieferbar" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

@lakekeman: kannst Du eventuell was zum Vergleich zwischen RQ 2.2 und den Minions sagen? Welche Version der Minions hast Du auf dem AM montiert?



c_w schrieb:


> 2-7 Tage kann bei Bike Components ALLES heissen... auch "nicht lieferbar" ;-)



Yep, stimmt. 

Aber die 2.4 MKII sind für die XED44 mit 20mm Innenweite sowieso schon an der Grenze. Deshalb entscheide mich nun zwischen Minion/Higroller in 2.35 oder den RQ 2.2.


----------



## lakekeman (6. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @lakekeman: kannst Du eventuell was zum Vergleich zwischen RQ 2.2 und den Minions sagen? Welche Version der Minions hast Du auf dem AM montiert?



Das ist nicht wirklich vergleichbar, die Minions sind 2,5er und daher vom Gewicht (und Grip) in einer ganz anderen Liga.

Die 2,35er Minions bauen relativ schmal bzw. haben wenig Volumen. Der Grip ist aber für so einen "kleinen" Reifen erstaunlich.

Die 2,2er Queen wird definitiv mehr Komfort bringen, aber warscheinlich nicht so guten Seitenhalt. Dafür ist die Gummimischung bei den Contis der 60er Maxxis bei Nässe überlegen.


----------



## frankweber (6. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> RQ in 2.4 scheiden aus da zu schwer. In dieser Gewichtsklasse würde ich dann wieder auf die Ardents in 2.6 zurückgreifen, die mir sehr gut taugen. Aber wie gesagt, fürs grobe habe ich ja mein AM, deshalb sollte das Gewicht noch im Rahmen bleiben. Nur die 50mm breiten MK II 2.2 sind halt dann doch etwas zu wenig, ich wusste nicht, dass die so klein ausfallen.
> 
> Bleibt also der RQ in 2.2. Hat jemand die zufällig die Reifenbreite gemessen und hatte welche auf der Waage? Kommen die angegeben 650g hin?
> 
> ...


 

Die 650 g für die 2.2. er RQ hauen exact hin, ich fahr den auf dem Ac und auf dem Lappiere Spicy, ist sehr gut und macht im Nassen ne top <performance.

Heute hab ich den MK 2 Protection in 2.4 bei Hibike geholt ( bestellt im Januar), die haben noch 11 Stück auf Lager ( Stand 11 Uhr) der wiegt 673 g, hab dort nur einen gewogen, da keine Zeit war den werd ich dann im AM fahren, als Vorderrad soll da allerdings ein Baron 2.3 rein, der aber nirgendwo lieferbar ist.

Werd mal probieren, wie die sich machen, die sehen ja den RQ im Profil sehr ähnlich und sind auch black chilly.
Wenn ich die montiert habe kann ich Dir gerne mal die Breite ausmessen oder neben dem RQ 2.2 fotografieren.

Im Übrigen ist auch der Onza ibex 2.2. kein schlechter Reifen und wiegt  in 120 tpi nur ca 630 g ( ähnliches <Profil wie high roller)

Gruß Frank


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

Ok, um keine Doktorarbeit draus zu machen, habe ich mir nun die RQ 2.2 bestellt. Thema erledigt und es kann weitergehen.

Vielen Dank für euren Input 

Falls jemand den X-King und MK in 2.2 haben möchte, melden.


----------



## stuk (6. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Falls jemand den X-King und MK in 2.2 haben möchte, melden.



neeee danke, die waren dem dreamdeep fürs zweitrad zu schmal  und der hat ahnung


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

Mist, da hab ich mir jetzt selbst einen Bock geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Mai 2011)

ihr scheint ja alle weit unter 80 kilo zu wiegen...

ich geh grade eher den Schritt zu 2ply

weg von MM 2.5 Freeride, hin zum Minion 2.5 2ply

allein auf dem CC/AM hab ich vorne Highroller 2.5 42a 1ply, hinten Ardent 2.4 Exo 1 ply
(ok und auf dem Alltags-Argon fahr ich Table Top)


----------



## frankweber (6. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Die 650 g für die 2.2. er RQ hauen exact hin, ich fahr den auf dem Ac und auf dem Lappiere Spicy, ist sehr gut und macht im Nassen ne top <performance.
> 
> Heute hab ich den MK 2 Protection in 2.4 bei Hibike geholt ( bestellt im Januar), die haben noch 11 Stück auf Lager ( Stand 11 Uhr) der wiegt 673 g, hab dort nur einen gewogen, da keine Zeit war den werd ich dann im AM fahren, als Vorderrad soll da allerdings ein Baron 2.3 rein, der aber nirgendwo lieferbar ist.
> 
> ...


 
Der 2 te mk 2 hat 690 g .
Die Abmessungen der mk 2 sind identisch mit r Q 2.2. 55 breit 56 hoch.Da bedeutet:e r ist kein Pendent  zu Fat Albert und somit nur ein etwas schnellerer aber schwerere RQ 2.2

Mal sehen,was der 'Fahrtest so hergibt: 

bis bald:

Gruß fRank


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

frankweber schrieb:


> Der 2 te mk 2 hat 690 g .
> Die Abmessungen der mk 2 sind identisch mit r Q 2.2. 55 breit 56 hoch.Da bedeutet:e r ist kein Pendent  zu Fat Albert und somit nur ein etwas schnellerer aber schwerere RQ 2.2



Dann war meine Entscheidung zum RQ 2.2 ja die richtige. Jetzt muss nur noch das Gewicht passen, hab zur Sicherheit mal 4 Stück bestellt. 
Der RQ baut auch exakt 56mm hoch?


Der Easton Haven Carbon ist nun montiert:


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2011)

Wird suuuuuuuuuuuper schön !
Nur ne Fox Gabel würde mir noch besser gefallen.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nur ne Fox Gabel würde mir noch besser gefallen.



Mir auch! Ich kann die lausig verarbeiteten RS Gabeln nicht mehr sehen. Aber ist halt leider low-budget Projekt 

Allerdings ist das Bike ja nicht in Stein gemeiselt. Ich könnte mir auch gut den BOS Vip?r Dämpfer und die 2012er Deville vorstellen.


----------



## san_andreas (6. Mai 2011)

Wie heißt denn der Steuersatz genau ? Der baut ja extrem flach für einen 1 1/8 ?


----------



## dreamdeep (6. Mai 2011)

Ist der neue Cane Creek Forty EC34. Bauhöhe unten 12mm, oben 16mm, 92g.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mir auch! Ich kann die lausig verarbeiteten RS Gabeln nicht mehr sehen. Aber ist halt leider low-budget Projekt



Ist das jetzt Ironie oder ernst? Bei den Summen die in dem Projekt stecken..


----------



## Ge!st (6. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nur ne Fox Gabel würde mir noch besser gefallen.


Sicherlich kann man das so sehen, aber es ist auch schön, wenn ein Bike noch Potenzial nach oben bietet, denn es ist ja nicht so, dass man nachträglich nicht noch aufrüsten könnte. Zudem, so übel sind die RS-Gabeln nicht.

Ärgerlich ist aber nicht selten, dass man eine bestimmte Gabel nicht in der Farbe bekommt, die man sucht. Eigentlich sollte es eine Gabel min. in den Farben klassischen Farben schwarz und weiß geben, doch dem ist leider nicht so z.B. die Fox 32 TALAS 140 FIT gibt es nur in weiß, die 150er Version hingegen in schwarz...


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Mai 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Ironie oder ernst? Bei den Summen die in dem Projekt stecken..


Das war ernst gemeint. Klar ist das ein oder andere teure Teil dabei, unterm Strich ist (wird) es aber doch preisbewusst aufgebaut. 



Ge!st schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man das so sehen, aber es ist auch schön, wenn ein Bike noch Potenzial nach oben bietet


Ja, sehe ich auch so, ausserdem senkt es das Verlangen nach einem neuen Projekt.




Ge!st schrieb:


> Ärgerlich ist aber nicht selten, dass man eine bestimmte Gabel nicht in der Farbe bekommt, die man sucht.


Das ist grundsätzich so, immer sucht man genau die Farbe, die es nicht gibt 
Deshalb war ich auch so glücklich, als ich in England die Revelation Dualair in schwarz gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (7. Mai 2011)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist der hinterradadapter falschrum?

nicht, dass das hinterher probleme gibt 

das schicke, gefräste N kommt in raw richtig gut rüber


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Mai 2011)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist der hinterradadapter falschrum?



Ne, täuscht Dich nicht, der ist auf dem Bild tatsächlich noch falsch montiert. Mittlerweile ist er gedreht und mit passenden Unterlegscheiben versehen, da sonst die flache Seite auf der Schweißnaht aufliegt.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Mai 2011)

Kleines Update...

Habe die Bremsscheiben (Storm SL 203/180), die Marta am VR, die Kassette und das linke Cockpit montiert. Langsam aber sicher wird ein Bike draus


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2011)

Nächstes Update. 

Schwalbe High Pressure Felgenband in 15mm, 6g pro Felge:












Montage Innenlager und Kefü. Fett ans Innenlager und Montagepaste an die Kefü (gegen verdrehen):















SLX Kurbel













X.9 Schaltwerk







Da die Rubber Queen 2.2 erst nächste Woche kommen, habe ich erstmal alte Maxxis Minion/Highroller in 2.35 aufgezogen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Mai 2011)

Wird top 

Ist das die 2fach SLX mit Stahlinlets?


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Mai 2011)

Yep genau. Wobei ich die nicht für nötig halte, die normale wäre mir lieber, aber die 2-fach version war gerade zur Hand.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Mai 2011)

So, fast Fertig....

HR Bremse und rechtes Cockpit












Vor dem verlegen der Züge noch die wichtigsten Stellen abkleben.








An der Schwinge...







am unteren Teil vom Unterrohr...








ausserdem bekommt der Schaltzug noch ein Jagwire Gummi.









Am Schaltzug läuft gerne das Wasser rein, deshalb gibts dort eine gedichtete Endkappe: 









KMC SL Kette ist montiert und das Schaltwerk eingestellt:








Wegen der Reverb habe ich den Tune Würger gegen eine FRM Titanbolt Sattelklemme getauscht.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Mai 2011)

So, das letzte Doku-Posting....

Kabelhalter für die Reverb
















Leitung der Reverb kürzen. Ist denkbar einfach, Leitung etwas anschneiden und abziehen, mit dem Cutter ablängen und wieder auf die Remote stecken:













Anschliessend muss die Remote noch entlüftet werden:












Noch schnell die Pedale montieren und voilà, auf zur ersten Probefahrt 







Bilder vom fertigen Bike folgen morgen...


----------



## Ge!st (14. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep, dein Bike ist einfach ein SAHNE-Teil und ein großes Lob für den akribischen Aufbau und die tolle Dokumentation  

/edit: Solch eine "Resteverwertung" hätten wohl viele gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Mai 2011)

jep das beschreibts genau!

aber warum fährst su auf einem relativ leichten rad so schwere reifen? (nur interessehalber!)


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Mai 2011)

Danke Jungs 

Zu den Reifen steht hier mehr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509700&page=10


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Mai 2011)




----------



## Carnologe (14. Mai 2011)

Traumtief, sehr schön!


----------



## FR-Sniper (14. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> VR:
> - Minion F 2,35 F60 - 659g
> - MK II Protection 2.4 - ab 650g
> - RQ 2.2 - ab 650g
> ...



ahh O.K., war ein fehler von meiner seite, ich hab *MINION* und *DH* gesehn 
sorry!

hoher *HABEN WILL* faktor 

so ein low buget bike hätte ich auch gern (eigentlich fehlt nur der AC rahmen )


----------



## theworldburns (14. Mai 2011)

Super Bike! Noch ein 32er Rockring in Raw drauf und es ist perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BobTheBuilder (14. Mai 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Traum-Bike! 

(vielleicht noch die KeFü-Rolle in schwarz?)


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. Mai 2011)

Sehr schönes Radel 

Wieso hast du eigentlich noch ein AM? 

Viel Spaß damit,

Grüße
Max


----------



## frankweber (14. Mai 2011)

des isch saugeil gworre, Chapeau


----------



## WODAN (14. Mai 2011)

Kompliment! 

Das Bike würde ich so eins zu eins übernehmen


----------



## checkb (14. Mai 2011)

Soviel zum Thema: Restebike. 

Wirklich ein sehr fettes Teil.


----------



## softbiker (14. Mai 2011)

Leute. Jetz ma ehrlich. Wollt ihr eure Geld********r nicht auch mal hier bei mir vorbeischicken. Wie kann man sich mehr als 1 N leisten? und dann noch mit den billigsten Teilen.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Mai 2011)

Dankeschön, freut mich das es so gut ankommt 

Folgend noch die Teileliste. Reifen werde wie gesagt noch getauscht. Eventuell bleibe ich aber doch bei Maxxis. 
Mit 12,6 kg habe ich jetzt gegenüber der ursprünglichen Liste (12 Kg) doch nochmal zugelegt, aber dafür habe ich jetzt keine Kompromisse am Bike. Bin heute die erste Runde gefahren, Traumhaft, die optimale Ergänzung zum AM  



BobTheBuilder schrieb:


> (vielleicht noch die KeFü-Rolle in schwarz?)


Ja, wäre mir auch lieber. Aber die Rolle lag noch im Keller und so tragisch, dass ich extra noch eine schwarze kaufe, finde ich es nicht.


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Mai 2011)

sehr sehr geil!!!

ich schwanke immer noch sehr stark zwischen am und ac.

werde wohl die woche mal nach luebbrechtsen fahren und testen.

aber wendiges trailbike mit guter bergabperformance, werde wohl stark zum ac tendieren. das am ist fuer mich wohl zu hardcore. aber vielleicht faehrt sich das ja bergauf genau so gut wie das ac?


----------



## tobone (15. Mai 2011)

Bei welchem ist denn der Sattel Lenker Abstand gröer, AM oder Ac


----------



## OldSchool (15. Mai 2011)

Schau dir die tech. sheets an da stets drauf. Hängt von der Größe ab und nicht vom Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (15. Mai 2011)

Was würdet ihr sagen, 189 groß 90 SL, ist L da groß genug, oder eher XL? Wer hat denn hier ähnliche Maße. Es soll ein AC oder AM werden.


----------



## OldSchool (15. Mai 2011)

Bin 192 cm und Schrittlänge 92-3 cm. Habe ein FR in XL und möchte es nicht kleiner haben. Bei XL hast den Vorteil eines längeren Steuerrohres da brauchst du nicht so viele Spacer.


----------



## Splash (15. Mai 2011)

Bei 187cm und 91er SL habe ich aktuell ein Helius FR in L und finde das sehr genial, auf dem Bike Festival Willingen letztes Jahr bin ich mal da AC in L gefahren und fand auch das so passend. XL konnte ich noch nicht testen ...


----------



## stuk (15. Mai 2011)

@ dream 
super und schönes rad, viel spaß damit aber vernachlässige das AM nicht zu sehr 

und DANKE für die Doku

mfg


----------



## Triple F (15. Mai 2011)

Hhhhmmm schon vorbei?
Hast Du nicht noch was vergessen  ?

War ein sauber dokumentierter Aufbau-Thread und kein wahlloser "Teile-ineinander-steck"-Bericht.

Schreib mal nach ein paar Touren wie du beim Bergauffahren mit dem kurzen Vorbau am AC zurecht kommst.


----------



## JAY-L (15. Mai 2011)

Echt klasse! Es ist wirklich ein Superschönes Bike geworden!


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Mai 2011)

Ist wirklich klasse geworden, der rahmen in raw ist natürlich das highlight. ein vergleich zwischen dem AM und dem AC nach einigen touren er"fahr"ung würde sicherlich viele interessieren.

grüße


----------



## acid-driver (15. Mai 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen, 189 groß 90 SL, ist L da groß genug, oder eher XL? Wer hat denn hier ähnliche Maße. Es soll ein AC oder AM werden.



186, 86sl -> M beim AM 


dreamdeep -> das rad ist toll geworden 

ich glaub, um so eine reverb komme ich auch nicht drumrum


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> vernachlässige das AM nicht zu sehr


Keine Sorge, das AM bleibt nach wie vor meine Nr.1.



> und DANKE für die Doku


Ich Danke euch für das tolle Feedback, damit hat die Doku erst so richtig Spaß gemacht 




Triple F schrieb:


> Hhhhmmm schon vorbei?
> Hast Du nicht noch was vergessen  ?


Ja, echt schade. Die 2,5 Monate haben echt Spaß gemacht. Am liebsten würde ich ja gleich das nächste aufbauen, aber Blöderweise ist mein Bedarf an Bikes nun erstmal gedeckt.



xTr3Me schrieb:


> ein vergleich zwischen dem AM und dem AC nach einigen touren er"fahr"ung würde sicherlich viele interessieren.


Bin das AC zwar schon ausgiebig gefahren, aber leider nur auf nassen Trails, was den Vergleich schwer macht. Wenn es wieder trocken ist, werde ich noch ein paar Sätze dazu schreiben. Aber eins vorweg, das Bike macht einfach Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (16. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, echt schade. Die 2,5 Monate haben echt Spaß gemacht. Am liebsten würde ich ja gleich das nächste aufbauen, aber Blöderweise ist mein Bedarf an Bikes nun erstmal gedeckt.



Dann vertick doch das AC  bei dem Feedbck kriegst du es ohne Mühen mit Gewinn los und kannst noch mal einen Anlauf auf die 11,X kg machen 

Spitzen Karre, nebenbei bemerkt


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr geiler Aufbaubericht - sehr geiles Bike!!! HAMMER!!
Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## frankweber (16. Mai 2011)

Bitte, bitte zeig doch endlich mal die pics von Deinem tollen blau grauen doch sicherlich fertigen AM.

Wir sind alle so gespannt..


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Dann vertick doch das AC  bei dem Feedbck kriegst du es ohne Mühen mit Gewinn los und kannst noch mal einen Anlauf auf die 11,X kg machen


Für gute Angebote bin ich immer offen 



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Viel Spaß damit!!


Danke! Wünsche ich Dir mit Deinem tollen AM auch


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Für gute Angebote bin ich immer offen



da mach ich mir keine sorgen, das da nicht irgendwann wieder ein Wechsel ansteht

;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

Mal sehen was die neue ION Generation so alles bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

Dachte ich mir doch, das die Finger jucken...


----------



## PiratPilot (17. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep: 
Sehr schöne Anleitung, danke! Die habe ich mir gleich ausgedruckt und bei mir auch mal alle Lager des Hinterbaus erneuert. Das Lagerkit gibts bei Bike Components für 115,-. 

Damit ich die Lager und Achsen nicht mit dem Hammer austreiben muss, habe ich mir ein Werkzeug gebaut. Damit lassen sich alle Teile schonend aus- und einpressen:





(Falls jemand die Abmaße/Zeichnungen haben will: -> PN)

Was mir aufgefallen ist: 
Nach 3 Jahren intensiver Nutzung (auch bei Regen und Schnee) war die Wartung überfällig. Besonders das Axialspiel am Hauptschwingenlager ließ sich mit der Vorspanneinheit kaum noch beseitigen. Auf der ausgebauten Achse sieht man tiefe Laufspuren der Nadeln. Und das rostige Nadellager sass sehr locker auf der Achse:





Anregungen an die Konstrukteure:
Gibt es keine Lagerdichtungen, die man dazwischen setzen könnte, um das eindringen von Dreck und Wasser zu verhindern (so ähnlich wie bei Nabenlagern)? Und könnte man besser gehärtete Achsen verbauen, damit sie masshaltig bleibt?


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Mai 2011)

PiratPilot schrieb:


> Damit ich die Lager und Achsen nicht mit dem Hammer austreiben muss, habe ich mir ein Werkzeug gebaut. Damit lassen sich alle Teile schonend aus- und einpressen:


Super Sache 



PiratPilot schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist:
> Nach 3 Jahren intensiver Nutzung (auch bei Regen und Schnee) war die Wartung überfällig.


Ich denke das die Achsen und Lager so bei Dir aussehen, liegt daran, dass in diesen 3 jahren nie die Vorspanneinheit gefettet und neu eingestellt wurde (oder liege ich da falsch?). Das Fett schafft sich mit der Zeit raus und Wasser dringt ein, was dann diese Korrosion zufolge hat. Einmal im Jahr sollte man die Vorspanneinheit neu fetten und einstellen, dann ist auch die Haltbarkeit gegeben.
Eine Achse wie auf Deinem Bild, habe ich auch schon bei der Dämpferachse in 3 Monaten geschafft, als ich sie ungefettet eingebaut habe.


----------



## PiratPilot (17. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Achsen und Lager so bei Dir aussehen, liegt daran, dass in diesen 3 jahren nie die Vorspanneinheit gefettet und neu eingestellt wurde (oder liege ich da falsch?).



2x habe ich das Ding in der Zeit gefettet. Allerdings rechts nur so weit, wie man ran kommt, ohne die Kurbel abzunehmen. Dazu war ich immer zu faul....und die Vorspanneinheit sollte man immer sofort nachstellen, wenn sich Spiel zeigt und nicht erst noch zwei Touren damit fahren. Wieder was gelernt! 
Ich habe bei der Gelegenheit gleich einen Gabel- & Dämpferservice machen lassen und neue KB, Kassette und Kette montiert -> fährt sich wie neu!


----------



## thegood (23. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


>



Schön geworden ! Hoffentlich gibts bald neue Bilder mit neuem Dämpfer


----------



## Splash (23. Mai 2011)

Habe mir eben auch noch mal das ganze Thema von Anfang bis Ende gegönnt und absolut genial das so zu lesen und die wirklich guten Bilder zu sehen. Absolut exzellent dokumentiert! Und das AC ist auch ein Traum geworden!


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Mai 2011)

Danke Jungs, freut mich sehr


----------



## -psyc- (23. Mai 2011)

Erstmal auch von mir vielen Dank an Dreamdeep! Die Doku ist wirklich klasse und sehr sehr hilfreich.

Hier kommt jetzt mein Aufbau!

Ich bin ein einfacher Doktor der Sozialwissenschaften und technisch nicht sehr bewandert. Außerdem ist mein Vater kein Millionär, sondern ich bin selbst Papa. Damit sind die Eckdaten für meinen AC Aufbau gesetzt: Technisch nicht zu schwierig und nicht insgesamt zu teuer. 
Konkret heißt das: 
- Rahmen aus der Nicolai stocklist statt custom made
- Ebay Angebot nützen
- Preisvergleiche
- Fertig aufgebaute Laufräder

Letztlich stammen die Teile von Ebay und bike-components.de
















Hier die Teileliste mit Bezugsquellen und Preisen:


----------



## superson1c (23. Mai 2011)

Hi -psyc-,

hört sich interessant an. Bin gespannt. Besonders weil der Aufbau preisbewusst ist und zeigt, dass es viele Wege gibt sein Traumrad aufzubauen und nicht unbedingt ein Banküberfall nötig ist 

Freue mich auf Bilder (welche Farbe hat der Rahmen?) und wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## -psyc- (23. Mai 2011)

Die Basis

Rahmen:





Der Steuersatz wurde freundlicherweise bei Nicolai eingebaut. 

Gabel und Dämpfer:





Hope Hoops (HR):





Syntace parts und Sattel:





Bremsen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (24. Mai 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> ...
> Hier kommt jetzt mein Aufbau!
> ...



Ich denke ich spreche im Sinne der Übersichtlichkeit und aller, die gerne solche Themen verfolgen, aber würde es Dir etwas ausmachen, wenn Du dein eigenes Thema zu Deinem Rad aufmachst? Wird sicher auch interessant ...


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2011)

Ach was, lass doch laufen: ich hab zwar zuerst auch gedacht, das gibt nur Durcheinander, aber wenn die Aufbau-Dokus alle in einem Thread sind, lÃ¤sst sich das doch viel leichter finden und darin suhen â¦

"In welchem Aufbau-Thread war das-und-das noch mal so gut beschrieben?" â¦

Ich findâs inzwischen eigentlih schade, dass Jay seinen Aufbau ausgegliedert hat â ich hab ihn nÃ¤mlich erst vor Kurzem eher zufÃ¤llig gefunden.


----------



## -psyc- (24. Mai 2011)

Es wird sicher nicht übersichtlicher, wenn es x verschiedene Aufbau Dokus gibt. 
Worauf wir aber achten sollten, dass hier wirklich NUR die Dokumentation gepostet wird. Alle anderen Fragen (Welche Rahmengröße soll ich nehmen?, Welche Reifen sind besser? etc.) passen besser in den allgemeinen AC Thread. 
Sinnvoll ist es auch, die Dokus nicht zu redundant zu machen, sondern nur die Besonderheiten zu berichten. So brauchen wird sicher nicht jedesmal die Montage der Kurbel oder der Brensen beschreiben. 
Grüße
Axel

PS. Ich würde mich in der Frage nach dreamdeep als Ersteller dieses Threads richten.


----------



## Triple F (24. Mai 2011)

Guter Vorschlag - so bleibt es überischtlicher hier! 
Ich denke jeder kann sich vorstellen, wie ein OVP-Teil bzw. wie ein Griff am Lenker aussieht und das muss nicht unbedingt gepostet bzw. verlinkt werden. 
Falls techn. Besonderheiten / spezifische Probleme auftreten, kann die Lösung gerne präsentiert werden.

Hilfreich wäre eine angehängte Excel-Tabelle mit Infos wie 
"*Teil | Baujahr | Gewicht (selbst gemessen)*"


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Mai 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> PS. Ich würde mich in der Frage nach dreamdeep als Ersteller dieses Threads richten.



Macht das wir Ihr denkt und es für sinnvoll haltet. 

Das Fragen und allgemeine Themen nicht hier gepostet werden, hatte ich ja schon am Anfang mal geschrieben, aber das funktioniert so leider nicht immer.


----------



## -psyc- (24. Mai 2011)

Einbau von Dämpfer und Gabel.

Als erstes habe ich den Dämpfer nach den Vorgaben von dreamdeep (einschl. Anzugsmomente) eingebaut.





Dabei platzt an der Dämpferaufnahme im Bereich der Schraube auf beiden Seiten der Lack ab.




Vielleicht habe ich doch etwas falsch gemacht?

Aufschlagen des Steuersatzbodens ohne Aufschlagrohr mit Hilfe eines Stück Holz und eines Gummihammers. Fetten des Gabelschaftes. Es sind nur ganz leichte Schläge reihum mit dem Gummihammer notwendig. 





Einbau der Gabel. Die Gabel stammt aus einem Neurad und hat bereits einen gekürzten Schaft und eine eingeschlagene Kralle:


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Mai 2011)

Hast Du die vordere Aufnahme mit 9,5 Nm festgezogen?

Der Aufbau gefällt bisher. Aber die roten Spacer, müssen die sein? Finde ich optisch ziemlich schrecklich. Wie wäre es mit schwarzen und dann nicht so viele (braucht es am AC sowieso nicht), lieber noch einen über den Vorbau machen.


----------



## c_w (24. Mai 2011)

Bei den roten Spacern muss ich zustimmen... und naja, Flaschenhalter halt ^^
Ansonsten... fein 

Ok, der rote Sattel ist auch nicht meins.


----------



## abbath (24. Mai 2011)

Die roten Spacer finde ich gut. Greifen den Farbton des Sattelschnellspanners auf. Eine Alternative wäre ein roter Steuersatz gewesen, aber so finde ich es fast schöner. Der rote Sattel ist too much.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (25. Mai 2011)

klasse mit dem roten spacer zur roten klemme, hatte ich bei meinem alten CC auch so gelöst.
Flaschenhalter (sind eh Teufelswerk) raus und es wird perfekt.
viel Spaß noch


----------



## -psyc- (25. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hast Du die vordere Aufnahme mit 9,5 Nm festgezogen?


Sogar mit weniger. Ich hatte 7.5 Nm als Richtwert im Kopf



> Der Aufbau gefällt bisher. Aber die roten Spacer, müssen die sein? Finde ich optisch ziemlich schrecklich. Wie wäre es mit schwarzen und dann nicht so viele (braucht es am AC sowieso nicht), lieber noch einen über den Vorbau machen.


Ja, die Geschmäcker ......    Ich wollte ein paar rote eyecatcher. Es kommen noch rote Syntace Griffe ran, was sicher die Geschmacksnerven von so manchem strapaziert. Ursprünglich hatte ich auch noch rote Veltec-Felgen geplant. 
Die Sitzposition, also Anzahl Spacer und Vorbaulänge, das ist alles noch nicht endgültig. Diese Dinge entscheide ich, wenn ich mich draufsetzen kann. Ich habe zur Not auch noch ein VRO System in der Kiste.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Mai 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> Sogar mit weniger. Ich hatte 7.5 Nm als Richtwert im Kopf



Merkwürdig dass es dann die Pulverbeschichtung so verschiebt. Schick N doch mal Bilder davon.


----------



## US. (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,

sinnvoll wäre es vorher das Loch zu entgraten, bzw. leicht anzusenken.
Gruß, Uwe


----------



## -psyc- (25. Mai 2011)

Einbau Tretlager.
Auf dem Bild ist das Spezialwerkzeug mit 4 Kant Aussparung auf der Rückseite für den Drehmomentschlüssel zu sehen. Da dieser nur für Rechtsgewinde geht, musste ich das Lager auf der rechten Seite (mit Linksgewinde) nach Gefühl andrehen. 




Ich drehe immer erst von Hand soweit ein, wie es geht. Das hat links ganz vollständig geklappt, rechts war der Widerstand zu groß. Ich habe erst überlegt, ob ich das Gewinde nachschneiden lassen soll. Da aber paar Gewindegänge doch per Hand gingen, habe ich das Lager vorsichtig mit dem Werkzeug aufgeschraubt.


----------



## theworldburns (26. Mai 2011)

pffff tretlager mim drehmo 
nimmst den kurzen schlüssel und drückst dass so fest bis grad keine schweißperlen auf die stirn kommen nachdem du großzügig gefettet hast, basta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (26. Mai 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> Aufschlagen des Steuersatzbodens ohne Aufschlagrohr mit Hilfe eines Stück Holz und eines Gummihammers. Fetten des Gabelschaftes. Es sind nur ganz leichte Schläge reihum mit dem Gummihammer notwendig.



Ich will nicht rummotzen aber die Ausfallenden der Gabel moegen es glaube ich nicht so wenn die beim Klopfen auf dem Boden sind. Besser ist es, beim Aufschlagen die Gabel an der Bruecke in der Hand zu halten.
Aufschlagrohr gibts uebrigens im Baumarkt:
einfach ein Stueck HT40x250mm (vulgo Abwasserrohr) fuer geschaetzte 89 Cent besorgen ;-)


----------



## -psyc- (26. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem, du darfst auch gerne rummotzen. Aber deine Sorge ist unbegründet: 
Die Ausfallenden waren auf einem dünnen Kissen gebettet.


----------



## -psyc- (26. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Schick N doch mal Bilder davon.



Das habe ich getan. Das Ergebnis ist, dass ich den Rahmen zu N zurückschicken soll, damit er abgebeizt und neu lackiert werden kann. 
Ich überlege noch, ob ich das will oder ob ich die Lackabsplitterer einfach akzeptiere. 

Wie auch immer, hier endet meine Aufbau Doku vorerst. Danke an alle, die sich beteiligt haben. 

Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2011)

Na wenn sie das anbieten, würde ich das machen.
Da sind sie in der Regel ja auch ziemlich schnell.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> Das habe ich getan. Das Ergebnis ist, dass ich den Rahmen zu N zurückschicken soll, damit er abgebeizt und neu lackiert werden kann.


Mach das! Ist vielleicht nochmal etwas Wartezeit, die ist aber schnell vorbei und vergessen, die Lackabplatzer hast Du immer vor Augen. Oder Du fragst, ob Du den Rahmen im Winter einsenden kannst und ihn dieses Saison erstmal so fährst, geht normalerweise auch problemlos.


----------



## stuk (26. Mai 2011)

so würde ich das auch machen
viel spaß mit dem teil


----------



## aka (26. Mai 2011)

Naja ein MTB bekommt doch so oder so Macken - also am besten schnell zu Ende aufbauen und viel fahren. Wenn man dann 3x einen Abgang in die Botanik hinter sich hat faellt der Abplatzer gar nicht mehr auf.


----------



## OldSchool (26. Mai 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> Das habe ich getan. Das Ergebnis ist, dass ich den Rahmen zu N zurückschicken soll, damit er abgebeizt und neu lackiert werden kann.
> Ich überlege noch, ob ich das will oder ob ich die Lackabsplitterer einfach akzeptiere.
> 
> Wie auch immer, hier endet meine Aufbau Doku vorerst. Danke an alle, die sich beteiligt haben.
> ...



Vielleicht ist was beim Beschichten falsch gelaufen und es fängt kurz über lang überall an was abzublättern. Deshalb würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen und evtl neu beschichten lassen.


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Mai 2011)

Mein AC bekommt das erste Update, Manitou Evolver ISX-1 (Shim Dämpfung ohne Plattform). Wenn die Dämpferbuchsen rechtzeitig ankommen, wird er am Wochenende eingebaut.


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juni 2011)

was macht der Lack?



-psyc- schrieb:


> Einbau Tretlager.
> Auf dem Bild ist das Spezialwerkzeug mit 4 Kant Aussparung auf der Rückseite für den Drehmomentschlüssel zu sehen. Da dieser nur für Rechtsgewinde geht, musste ich das Lager auf der rechten Seite (mit Linksgewinde) nach Gefühl andrehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Du hier sparst, dann kannst es in 2 Monaten wieder zerlegen. Mit Fett auf dem Gewinde sollte sich die Lagerschale fast vollständig von Hand eindrehen lassen...



theworldburns schrieb:


> pffff tretlager mim drehmo
> nimmst den kurzen schlüssel und drückst dass so fest bis grad keine schweißperlen auf die stirn kommen nachdem du großzügig gefettet hast, basta



Zum Beispiel, oder den Schlagschrauber, oder den Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theworldburns (17. Juni 2011)

war der clown bekömmlich?


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juni 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> war der clown bekömmlich?



ich red auch nicht von roher Gewalt und 8 bar Druck, sondern von ein paar gefühlvollen Schlägen auf den Schlüssel. mein Fahrradhändler (Meisterbetrieb) macht (mir) das so, funktioniert seit Jahren wunderbar in allen Rädern, auch bei mehrmaligem montieren.

PS: red bzw. schreib doch "normal" (=objektiv) und nicht durch Deine Clownbrille


----------



## theworldburns (17. Juni 2011)

zum thema hammer hab ich noch was:

"All parts should go together without forcing.You must remember that the parts you are reassembling were disassembled by you.Therefore, if you can't get them together again there must be a reason.By all means, do not use a hammer"


----------



## cycophilipp (17. Juni 2011)

dann wirf am besten alles in ein Fass, schüttel es und mit wenig bis viel Glück kommt ein fertiges Bike heraus


----------



## 30juergen58 (15. Juli 2011)

Nach 14 Wochen Lieferzeit ist endlich mein Nicolai eingetroffen.


----------



## FloriLori (15. Juli 2011)

ossioskar schrieb:


> nach 14 wochen lieferzeit ist endlich mein nicolai eingetroffen.


hammmmmmmer!!!


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2011)

Könnte seeeeeeeeeeeehr gut werden !


----------



## Ge!st (15. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht so an die Optik der Lefty gewöhnen, um so erstaunter bin ich, das mir im jetzigen Stadium Rahmen + Lefty sogar recht gut gefällt. Nun bin ich mal auf das fertige Bike gespannt und wie dann die Lefty wirken wird.


----------



## followupup (15. Juli 2011)

OssiOskar schrieb:


> Nach 14 Wochen Lieferzeit ist endlich mein Nicolai eingetroffen.



was wiegt die Lefty Oskar ?
optik ist so ne sache, mit einer tit*e kann ich nix anfangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 30juergen58 (16. Juli 2011)

followupup schrieb:


> was wiegt die Lefty Oskar ?
> optik ist so ne sache, mit einer tit*e kann ich nix anfangen



Lefty wiegt zwischen 1300 und 1350 gr.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Juli 2011)

Bei mir ist heute der Steuersatz von Works Component angekommen, der erste Steuersatz mit -1Â° Lenkwinkel-reduzierung fÃ¼r 1 1/8 Steuerrohre.
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/new---10-degree-ec34---traditional-1-18-fitment-6-p.asp

Gekostet hat er inkl. Versand 83â¬ und war innerhalb einer Woche da. 
Verarbeitung ist ingesamt recht gut aber sehr schlicht. Passt optisch ganz gut zum Helius. 

Die Montage kostet nerven, da beide Schalen exakt zueinander und zur Rahmenmitte ausgerichtet werden mÃ¼ssen. 
Im gegensatz zum Cane Creek Angleset, gibt es kein Gelenk was eventuelle Ungenauigkeiten ausgleicht, bin mal auf die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Lager gespannt. DafÃ¼r ist die Montage der Lager und der Gabel wie bei einem regulÃ¤ren Steuersatz, sind die Lagerschalen also erstmal eingepresst, ist es vÃ¶llig unkompliziert.


----------



## Ge!st (16. Juli 2011)

Rein optisch passt der Steuersatz wirkich gut und ich bin gespannt wie deine Erfahrungen in den nächsten Monaten ausfallen werden.


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Juli 2011)

Ich auch! Aber vor allem bin ich gespannt, wie sich das AC mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel fährt.

Neue Gabel kommt die nächsten Wochen auch noch...


----------



## dr.juggles (17. Juli 2011)

holst du dir die deville?
wäre dann mal auf fahrberichte scharf...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2011)

Yep genau, die 2012er Devile mit 140mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juli 2011)

Die erste Tour heute war vielverspechend, der flachere Lenkwinkel steht dem AC super. 

Die Gabel hat ein merklich besseres Ansprechverhalten, das Bike liegt ruhiger bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und es muss vorne nicht mehr so aktiv entlastet werden. Trotzdem ist das AC nach wie vor die gewohnte und wendige Trailrakete. Mit der tiefen Geo macht das Bike einfach nur sau Spaß 

Abgesehen von der aufwendigen Erstmontage, ist der Steuersatz bisher eine klare Empfehlung fürs AC


----------



## marco2 (18. Juli 2011)

Das klingt ja sehr gut: ich warte noch auf einen Steuersatz von Workscomponents mit 20mm Einpresstiefe für mein AM. Sie wollen in der nächsten Serie einen extra für mich mitmachen. Das nenne ich Service!


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Juli 2011)

Coole Sache!

Bisher auf jedenfall eine Alternative zum Angleset. Auch wenn das erste einpressen nervt, hat man danach Ruhe. Beim Angleset hat man jedes mal, wenn man die Gabel demontiert, den Aufwand die Gambals richtig auszurichten, was auf Dauer nerviger ist.

Das ausrichten geht recht gut, wenn man einen dünnen Faden in einer Schlaufe ums Sattelrohr spannt, den Faden stramm zieht und dann schaut, dass er exakt in beiden Nuten des Steuersatzes liegt. Der untere Cup muss dann exakt zum oberen ausgerichtet werden.
Beim einpressen ist etwas vorsicht geboten, da die Schalen oben nicht parallel sondern schräg sind. Deshalb am besten, hingegen der Empfehlung in der Anleitung, die Cups gleichzeitig und nicht nacheinander einpressen, so stehen beide Flächen wieder parallel und der Steuersatz kann gefahrlos eingepresst werde.


----------



## sluette (19. Juli 2011)

marco2 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja sehr gut: ich warte noch auf einen Steuersatz von Workscomponents mit 20mm Einpresstiefe für mein AM. Sie wollen in der nächsten Serie einen extra für mich mitmachen. Das nenne ich Service!



hm, ich habe leider eine andere antwort auf meine anfrage erhalten:

_At the moment the headset is only available in black and with the current insertion depth - As we have good stock of these headsets we wont make anymore for a little while so couldn't make a 22mm insertion just yet im afraid (we could happily make them smaller) - we will keep this info for the future as would be no problem to do this.
_
habe ich letzte woche erhalten...


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2011)

Bei "haha" gibt es die Winkelsteuersätze von K9. Sind auch schön gemacht.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2011)

Kannte ich gar nicht, sind aber echt schön gemacht. Gibt es auch eine Version für 1 1/8 Steuerrohre?


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2011)

Bin mir nicht sicher. Schreib ihn mal an. Bin mir aber sicher, dass da was kommt.


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Juli 2011)

Ich bin jetzt ja schon versorgt. 
Der K9 sieht aber optisch etwas hochwertiger aus, zumden verwendet er Cane Creek Hardware und hat keine fest verpressten Lager, was ich etwas angenehmer finde.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juli 2011)

Ja, man kauft von K9 nur die Steuersatzschalen, der Rest kommt von CaneCreek.


----------



## sluette (20. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ...Gibt es auch eine Version für 1 1/8 Steuerrohre?



laut deren pdf leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 30juergen58 (24. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht so an die Optik der Lefty gewöhnen, um so erstaunter bin ich, das mir im jetzigen Stadium Rahmen + Lefty sogar recht gut gefällt. Nun bin ich mal auf das fertige Bike gespannt und wie dann die Lefty wirken wird.



Fehlt nur noch der hintere Bremssattel.


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Juli 2011)

Ich findâs cool â muss der Balg um die Gabel unbedingt sein oder kann man den abnehmen? Ist das einzige, was ich irgendwie â¦ nicht hÃ¤sslich, aber komisch finde.


----------



## dreamdeep (24. Juli 2011)

Kann sich durchaus sehen lassen mit der Lefty. Hast Du es schon gewogen?


----------



## 30juergen58 (25. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kann sich durchaus sehen lassen mit der Lefty. Hast Du es schon gewogen?



12,9 kg mit dem fehlenden Bremssattel.


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Juli 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich findâs cool â muss der Balg um die Gabel unbedingt sein oder kann man den abnehmen? Ist das einzige, was ich irgendwie â¦ nicht hÃ¤sslich, aber komisch finde.



Der Balg ist schon sinnvoll, da darunter ein offenes Nadellagersystem ist.
Das sollte dann schon vor verschmutzung geschÃ¼tzt werden.

Die Letfy hat ja auch extra ein Luftfilter 





 Kuka

Ich hab auch schon LÃ¶sungen mit einem Schlau oder NeoprenÃ¼berzug gesehen. Das finde ich persÃ¶hnlich noch hÃ¤sslicher.


----------



## Ge!st (25. Juli 2011)

Tatsächlich mal ein Bike mit Lefty, das mir durchaus gefällt, trotz der gewöhnungsbedürftigen Optik der Antriebseite.


----------



## Kontragonist (25. Juli 2011)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> Der Balg ist schon sinnvoll, da darunter ein offenes Nadellagersystem ist. Das sollte dann schon vor verschmutzung geschützt werden. Die Letfy hat ja auch extra ein Luftfilter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, die Schmierage sollte wirklich nicht offenliegen. Ich dachte, da liegt einfach ein normales Standrohr mit Abstreifern drunter. Danke für die Aufklärung 

 Der Schlauch-Überzieher sieht wirklich dämlich aus


----------



## dreamdeep (4. August 2011)

Das AC hat heute ein paar neue leckere Teile bekommen


----------



## Jettj (4. August 2011)

Sehr schön 
Die Pedalen sehen gut aus und sind auch schön leicht,wo hast du deine her ?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (4. August 2011)

Die sind direkt von Superstar (Direktvertrieb) http://www.superstarcomponents.com/
260g ist gut, aber irgendwie muss ich ja die 300g Mehrgewicht der Deville wieder reinholen. Mit dem Aufbau liege ich jetzt bei 12750g.


----------



## JAY-L (4. August 2011)

@ dream

wie machen sich die Superstar Pedale im vergleich zu den PointOne/ Splitsecond?
Ich warte im moment auf die Splitsecond (wer weiß wann die Wieder Lieferbar sind) und überlege was es noch alternativ gibt.

Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (4. August 2011)

Die Podiums haben etwas mehr Grip, sind flacher und schöner verarbeitet. Dafür sind die Superstar 100g leichter, was der Grund war, weshalb ich sie fürs AC genommen habe. Wenn es aufs Gewicht nicht so ankommt, würde ich die Podiums nehmen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. August 2011)

Die Pedale hatte ich schon in der Alupin Version und der normalen Ausführung mit Stahlpins. Die Alupins sind hübsch und auch leicht, aber die Stahlpins(Madenschrauben) grippen besser.


----------



## marco2 (5. August 2011)

Bei mir haben die Superstar nicht so dolle gehalten, ein Pedal ist von der Achse gerutscht, da das Gewinde hinüber war. Aber sie wurden direkt anstandlos repariert. 

Die Point machen sich bislang sehr gut. 

Den Rest hat Dreamdeep schon gesagt.


----------



## JAY-L (5. August 2011)

Wenn mann die PointOne/Splitsecond irgendwo bekommen könnte.
Evtl. schau ich mal nah den Spank Spike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (5. August 2011)

Sehr Chic dreamdeep und die BOS Devile passt, wie ich finde, auch farblich gut zu deinem Bike, in der Kombination mit deinem schwarz-weißen Sattel. Bin auf den Gesamteindruck gespannt.


----------



## dr.juggles (5. August 2011)

bin mal auf fahrberichte von der deville gespannt.
wär saugeil wenn es die deville auch mit schwarzem casting wie die idylle geben würde.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. August 2011)

Nach 2 tagen bzw. Touren ist ein Bericht eigentlich noch zu früh. aber ich liebe sie jetzt schon. Zusammen mit dem flacheren lenkwinkel kann man jetzt bergab so richtig das Gas stehen lassen. Je schneller und härter desto besser funktioniert die Gabel. Für ein 140mm Fahrwerk ist das AC so echt beachtlich, da muss schon einiges kommen bis man sich mehr federweg wünscht. 

Negatives konnte ich bisher noch nicht feststellen, die Gabel spricht super an und taucht nicht weg. Einzig die roten verstellknöpfe gefallen mir nicht, würde ich am liebsten enteloxieren.


----------



## Jettj (5. August 2011)

Ist ja kein problem mit Rohrreiniger 
Hört sich aber Intressant an,bin mal auf ein Bild gespannt


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2011)

Stand nicht mal auf der ersten Seite:

Low-Budget Projekt

Passt wohl nicht mehr ganz. )

Ist der Unterschied zu deinem AM sehr groß bergab?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. August 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied zu deinem AM sehr groß bergab?



Mein AM ist mit Coil-Dämpfer, 180mm Gabel und 65,4° LW schon eher Freerider als Enduro und fühlt sich auch im Bikepark sehr wohl. Vom demher lassen sich die Bikes nicht wirklich vergleichen.

Aber die tiefe Geo vom AC macht einiges an Federweg wieder gut und gibt viel Sicherheit. Im Vergleich zu einem normalen AM Aufbau mit 160mm Gabel muss sich das AC nicht verstecken.


----------



## Ge!st (7. August 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Stand nicht mal auf der ersten Seite:
> 
> Low-Budget Projekt
> 
> Passt wohl nicht mehr ganz. )


Das bedeutet ja nicht, dass man nicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt aufrüstet


----------



## superson1c (15. August 2011)

Hi dreamdeep,
gibt's nochmal neue Bilder mit der Deville und evtl. schon neue "Erfahrungen" mit der Gabel? Evtl. auch ein Vergleich zur Revelation, die du vorher drin hattest?


----------



## dreamdeep (15. August 2011)

Bilder mache ich die Tage, hab noch eine XTR Kurbel montiert und neue Reifen hier liegen, die ich vor dem Bild noch aufziehen möchte.

Ansonsten funktioniert die Deville spitze! Hab absolut nichts auszusetzen. Der Vergleich mit der Revelation ist schwer, denn grundsätzlich sind beides gute Gabeln, aber doch recht verschieden. Die Revelation ist eher eine komfortable Tourengabel, die Deville eine getravelte Enduro Gabel, die ihre Trümpfe erst so richtig bei schneller und aggressiver Fahrweise ausspielt. Genau dann liegt das Fahrwerk mit der Deville nochmal um einiges ruhiger und man verliert weniger Speed auf Wurzelteppichen und im ruppigen Gelände. 

Ansprechverhalten ist bei der Deville wirklich sensationell für eine Luftgabel, bei der Revelation gab es darüber aber auch keine Klagen (hab aber gleich zu Anfang auf Motoröl umgestellt).

Bei richtigen Setup tauchen beide nicht weg, dort sehe ich die Gabeln gleichauf.

Verarbeitung ist bei der BOS um Welten besser und mit der LSH und HSC ist die Deville besser anpassbar, wobei das vorgeschlagene Setup schon sehr gut passt.

Unterm Strich ist die Deville für mich die optimale Gabel fürs AC. Hängt aber auch stark vom Einsatzzweck ab, als reine Tourengabel kann die Revelation mit -300g durchaus punkten.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. August 2011)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der BOS Vip'r und eine MT8, dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (18. August 2011)

wtf!!!!! geil!!!1111einseinself


----------



## Büscherammler (18. August 2011)

So ein geiles Gerät!!!


----------



## Helium (18. August 2011)

Wahnsinn, richtig geiles Trailgeschoß


----------



## dreamdeep (18. August 2011)

Danke 

Ganz vergessen: ein 20er Mountain Goat habe ich auch noch verbaut. 

Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 12,67 Kg. Die Deville schlägt mit +300g zu Buche, 200g konnte ich durch die Kurbel und Pedale einsparen. Mit der MT8 sollte ich dann bei um die 12,5 Kg landen. Viel weniger ist dann leider nicht mehr möglich, ohne Kompromisse einzugehen.


----------



## JAY-L (18. August 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch der BOS Vip'r und eine MT8, dann bin ich zufrieden



Und die blaue Rolle von der Kettenführung gengen eine schwarze tauschen.


----------



## Ge!st (18. August 2011)

1A, ich hatte ja schon vermutet, dass die Gabel farblich einfach gut ins Gesamtbild passen würde und wie das Foto zeigt, besser als ich es mit vorgestellt hatte.

Das Bike ist wirklich ein Sahneteil


----------



## stuk (19. August 2011)

ganz nett 
ähm hammermegageil wollte ich sagen


----------



## undetaker (19. August 2011)

Verbesserungsvorschlag...slx zweifach Umwerfer, schaltet besser, weil ist nich nen Km Platz zwischen Umwerfer und Zahnrad.

Gruß Legi


----------



## dreamdeep (19. August 2011)

Ich weiß 
Wiegt aber auch 70g mehr, das ist ein ultegra umwerfer mit 100g und so lange die schaltqualität passt, investiere ich das gewicht lieber in wichtigere Dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (19. August 2011)

Da haste 2 richtige Prachtdinger im Haus!


----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2011)

Kann man das AC eigentlich auch mit einer 160er Gabel fahren?

edit:
Ne, weil sonst die Garantie flöten geht.
Ach man. 

Wie gut taugt denn das AC für technische Trails und damit schwierige Abfahrten?


----------



## connerthesaint (13. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kann man das AC eigentlich auch mit einer 160er Gabel fahren?
> 
> edit:
> Ne, weil sonst die Garantie flöten geht.
> ...



Da hätte ich auch eine Frage zu, wenn ich ein AM Unterrohr beim AC einsetzen lassen würde, wäre es dann möglich eine 160mm Gabel zu verbauen und Garantie zu haben. 
Der Hintergrund ist der, dass mir das AM einfach zu heavy für meine House Trails ist ich aber in Zukunft gerne Endurorennen àla Megavalanche fahren möchte und dann ein 160mm Gabel verbauen würde. 

Gute Idee oder unmöglich?


----------



## dr.juggles (13. September 2011)

wollte auch erst ein ac, aber nach zwei vergleichsfahrten am und ac habe ich mich fürs am entschieden.
ich finde das geht bergauf genauso gut.
und du hast die bikeparkfreigabe...auch wenn ich das nicht so oft nutze.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2011)

Tjo. Nen sinnvollen Aufbau unter 14 Kilo wird man damit aber nicht hinbekommen. Wird eben ein schweres Gerät..


----------



## dr.juggles (13. September 2011)

das gewicht merkt man garnicht so sehr, das am hat einfach ne geile geometrie.
war auch überrascht wie gut es bergauf geht.

für meine hometrails langt mir ein ac auch dicke, aber ich wollte unbedingt eine 160er gabel verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2011)

Ja die Geo ist wirklich genial. Hab mich von Beginn an wohl gefühlt. 

Ja gut.. was fährst du jetzt für eine Gabel am AM? Ansonsten sind wir hier jetzt recht OT-mäßig unterwegs, wenn wir uns über das AM unterhalten *g*


----------



## bikertom (19. September 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Gewichtsangabe für das Helius AC (2,7kg bei Gr.M) inkl.Dämpfer ist? Stimmt das Gewicht dann einigermaßen?


----------



## dreamdeep (19. September 2011)

Das Gewicht ist ohne Dämpfer, in elox oder RAW. Kommt auch ungefähr hin. Hier meins in M und RAW


----------



## RalfK (20. September 2011)

bikertom schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Gewichtsangabe für das Helius AC (2,7kg bei Gr.M) inkl.Dämpfer ist? Stimmt das Gewicht dann einigermaßen?



Mein AC in M (2010er Version) wiegt 2,801kg inkl Dämpferschraube in elox mit Rohloff OEM-Aufnahme und allen Zughaltern. Der verbaute Fox RP23 hat 239g.


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2011)

Sach mal Flo,
wie sind jetzt denn die genauen Winkel deines AC?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2011)

Lenkwinkel liegt bei ca. 66,7°, Sitzwinkel habe ich nicht gemessen.


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2011)

Sitzwinkel is egal, der passt oder passt nicht ;-)

CCAS mit wie viel grad?


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe im AC nicht das Angleset, sondern den Works Components mit 1-° für 1 1/8 Steuerrohre verbaut. Angleset gibt es dafür ja nicht.
Ist ja auch das 2009er AC, mittlerweile hat das AC ja schon 67.5° Standard, d.h. mit dem Angleset wäre max. 66° möglich.


----------



## Warpo (3. Februar 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nun gehts langsam weiter mit der Montage des Rahmens.
> 
> *Lager einpressen*
> 
> Der vollständigkeithalber habe ich mir noch das Lager-Werkzeug von Nicolai besorgt. Ausserdem sind die neuen Lager zu sehen. Die hellgrauen sind für die Schwinge (Hauptschwingenlager und Horstlinks). Da diese Lager für die Steifigkeit des Hinterbaus verantwortlich sind, sind diese etwas enger gefertigt, als die dunkelgrauen (für den Umlenkhebel) und sorgen für einen strammeren Sitz der unteren Bauteile des Hinterbaus:



Excellent work! Impressive!

Excuse the English here. I do not speak german, sorry.

What is the part number for the white bushings? I got the gray ones only but I need the white bushings.


Entschuldigen Sie Englisch hier. Ich spreche nicht das Deutsche, traurig.

Was ist die Teilenummer für die weißen Lager? Ich erhielt die grauen nur, aber ich benötige die weißen Lager.

Danke von Mexiko!

(Translated with babelfish, so please forgive me).


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Februar 2012)

I'm sorry, but i don't know the part number for the white bushings. I just had a look on the invoice, it says "Gleitlager MSM - 1521-15" but this should be the number for the gray ones.
Drop a line to Stephan from Nicolai [email protected]...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpo (3. Februar 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> I'm sorry, but i don't know the part number for the white bushings. I just had a look on the invoice, it says "Gleitlager MSM - 1521-15" but this should be the number for the gray ones.
> Drop a line to Stephan from Nicolai [email protected]...



Danke, Dreamdeep.

Actually, I bought the MSM-1521-15 (actually, Nicolai cuts them to 15X21x12), but I need the white ones with closer tolerances.

I'll contact Stephan.

Congratulations on your beautiful bike and the extremely detailed and accurate doku!

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## dr.juggles (3. Februar 2012)

@warpo
stephan isnt working for nicolai any longer.
better contact johannes, moritz or vinc directly.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Februar 2012)

Oh, das habe ich verpasst. Schade drum


----------



## Warpo (3. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @warpo
> stephan isnt working for nicolai any longer.
> better contact johannes, moritz or vinc directly.



You saved me some time!

Danke!!


----------



## MisterXT (13. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe es hat niemand etwas dagegen, das ich meinen Aufbau ebenfalls hier dokumentiere.

Aber da das AC ja schon länger bestellt ist und die Wartezeit viel zu lange dauert muss ich wenigstens schon einmal mit dem Sammeln und vorbereiten der Teile beginnen.

Ziel für mich ist es, ein Bike zu bauen, auf dem ich lange Touren problemlos sowohl in Hinsicht auf Ergonomie als auch in Sachen Haltbarkeit und Stressfreiheit der Teile bestreiten kann und mit dem ich lange Anstiegen gut und effizient hochkomme aber beim Bergabfahren noch Spaß und Sicherheit haben werde. Das wollen viele, mal sehen, wie ich das hinbekomme. Zwei Sachen sind da momentan ganz oben im Lastenheft: einmal bin ich bei 0,09 to und dann will meine Freundin diese Herbst einen Alpencross fahren. Mein jetziges HT ist mir dafür zu gestreckt und in Sachen Teile etwas zu empfindlich.

Grundgerüst wird also ein Helius AC in M. Eloxiert, mit Steckachse hinten und dem Monarch Plus. Liefertermin für den ist irgendwann Ende Juni....

Dafür bin ich dieses Wochenende mit den Laufrädern fertig geworden:









Acros .75 mit ZTR Flow und CX- Rays. Eigentlich wollte ich zuerst Hopes aber nachdem ich dann auf der EB ein langes Gespräch mit den Acres- Jungs hatte und mir mal alle Einzelteile zeigen lies und ich die Naben auch noch in grün bekommen habe, wurden es eben diese. 
ZTR- Felgen (die alte Arch) fahre ich jetzt schon länger selber auf dem HT und habe sie mittlerweile bei mehreren Fahrern im Verein verbaut und immer gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Außerdem will ich wieder Tubeless fahren.
Und die CX- Ray, na ja, eigentlich Spinnerei, aber wenn schon....

Damit steht schon mal eine wichtige Baugruppe. Das nächste ist die Gabel. Also Tourengabel mit Reserven und guter Performance, Steckachse, gewichtsmässig im Rahmen und bezahlbar. Bleibt nicht sooo viel. Bei mir ist es die Revelation Team geworden. Eine 2010, nagelneu aber mit Lagerschaden (Kratzer an der Krone).





Gestern Abend noch auf 150mm getravelt und ordentlich geschmiert.
Ich hätte zwar lieber eine getaperte gehabt aber alles geht halt dann doch nicht....

Nächste Woche geht es mit dem Antrieb weiter.
Grundsätzlich ist da die aktuelle XT gesetzt. Unschlüssig bin ich mir noch mit dem Umwerfer. Ich möchte zweifach fahren. Optimal wäre da der SLX- Umwerfer. Der ist aber bleischwer. Ein normaler XT läge auch schon rum. Und trotzdem geistert mir immer noch der DA 7900 Umwerfer im Kopf rum... 
Mal sehen.....


----------



## dr.juggles (13. Mai 2012)

schöne laufräder!
hatte auch erst überlegt acros naben zu nehmen, eben weil es die auch in grün gibt.
hab dann die tune king kong mk genommen.

hättest auch ne sektor nehmen können, gibts auch mit aluschaft.

slx 2-fach umwerfer hab ich am helius. bleischwer? c´mon we ride nicobleis!


----------



## trailterror (13. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr auch die acros naben-> gute wahl 

Den tune mk stand bei mir aber auch ganz oben auf der liste


----------



## MisterXT (19. Mai 2012)

Und weiter gehts. Wir machen mit ein paar Teilen des Antriebs weiter. 

Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, ganz schnöde XT:





Bei den Pedalen dann schon etwas Tuning, eigentlich ganz normale Eggbeater 2. Die allerdings mit kurzen Titanachsen versehen sind:






Ja, und dann die Kurbeln. Hab lange überlegt. Zweifach war klar. Als erstes hatte ich eine normale XT 2fach Kurbel hier. Ganz nett. Aber mehr auch nicht. Irgendwas hat gefehlt. 
Bis mir ein Angebot aus den Weiten des www über den Weg lief:





Auf der Waage war sie noch nicht aber soo schön wie die ist, ist mir das egal!
Testweise habe ich jetzt noch ein 20er Mountain Goat bestellt. Kommt dann zum AlpenCross drauf. Jetzt erst mal mit 22- 36. In Verbindung mit der 11- 34er Kassette hinten sollte ich alles hier abdecken!

Das war's erst mal wieder. 

Aktuell bin ich noch am überlegen mit der Vorbaulänge. Eigentlich liegt hier schon ein 70er. Jetzt bin ich aber ein Helius mit 80er Gefahren und war schon fast zu kurz...

Und das nächste Problem: eigentlich sollte eine 350er Sattelstütze rein. Mit der bin ich aber mit dem richtigen Auszug gerade in der Mitte des Rohrknotens Ober/ Sitzrohr. 
Soll ich es Wagen oder braucht's doch was längeres?
N sagt ja: Unterkante Oberrohr.


----------



## MisterXT (20. Mai 2012)

Immer diese Entscheidungen. 
Jungs, ich bräuchte mal etwas Stilberatung. Ich habe ja jetzt die Kurbel von Race Face. Und als Vorbau/ Sattelstütze wollte ich ja eigentlich Thomson verbauen. Nur ist mir jetzt gerade der Turbine Vorbau von RF ins Auge gestochen. Ebenfalls sehr lecker und in den passenden Maßen verfügbar. Jetzt noch eine RF Sattelstütze und ich hätte eine schöne Linie drin. 
Ja.... Wenn die Klemmung der RF Stütze nicht gar so hässlich (oder vielleicht nur gewöhnungsbedürftig/ seltsam?) wäre. Und außerdem schwer.....
Also was tun? 
Hat vielleicht jemand ein Bild von einer montierten RF Stütze? 

Komplett RF oder mit Thomson mixen?

Bin für alle sachdienlichen Hinweise dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (20. Mai 2012)

Bleib bei Thomson.

Du sagst, dass dir die Klemmung der RaceFace nicht gefällt. Also warum willst Du die dann verbauen. Meistens ist die 1. Idee die richtige.

Ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Triple F (20. Mai 2012)

Sehe ich (und fahre ich) auch so:

Kurbeln: RaceFace
Vorbau/Stütze: Thomson 

evtl. kannst Du ja deine 'Linie' mit einem RF Lenker vervollständigen.


----------



## Splash (20. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ergibt sich die Linie nicht, ich habe eine Reverb und beim Vorbau zum RF Turbine gegriffen (und happy) ...


----------



## MisterXT (20. Mai 2012)

Gut, dann bleib ich bei meiner ersten Idee, Thomson. 

Vielleicht wird's ja mal der Turbine Vorbau wenn ich mich doch mal zur verstellbaren Stütze durchringen sollte....

Aber es muss ja auch Verbesserungspotential bleiben!


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juli 2012)

Nachdem das mit dem mobilen Upload ja leider nicht mehr funktioniert hat es bis zu den nächsten Bildern etwas gedauert:









Ardent 2.25 vorne und CM 2.25 hinten. Den Crossmark habe ich gerade seiner Runden Noppen außen entledigt. Das habe ich beim 2.1er schon mal so gemacht und finde, das die Selbstreinigung so besser wurde. Außerdem sinds wieder 20 Gramm....  


Mein Rahmen sollte ja eigentlich schon seit zwei Wochen da sein, hängt aber aktuell immer noch beim Eloxierer... Da hab ich eben Zeit für solchen Kram.
Wartet noch jemand auf etwas buntes von N? Oder bin ich der einzige? Liefertermin war der 22.06. Ziemlich mies, so lange zu warten....


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2012)

fahr doch gleich nen Slick,
wenn du das so schon geringe Profil noch verringern willst.

Tzzzzz...versteh ich net!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (7. Juli 2012)

Wieso? Der Negativanteil wird ja erhöht. Damit theoretisch sogar mehr Grip. Und eben mehr Selbstreinigung.
Ein Matschreifen wird aus dem CM eh nie werden. Soll ja gar nicht.
Mir passt das bei den Strecken hier so gut.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juli 2012)

und der Freiraum macht den Grip?

Na dann...


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juli 2012)

Der Reifen, die unendliche Frage...
Mir taugt das so, es hat am schmalen CM funktioniert, also wird es das am breiten auch.

Eine durchgängige Fläche baut keinen Grip auf, erst die Löcher in der Fläche. 
Und die kleinen, weichen Nubbsies da ganz außen zwischen festen Stollen tragen meiner Meinung nach kein bisschen zu mehr Grip bei, sorgen nur dafür, das Schmodder länger festgehalten wird.

Probiers doch mal aus!


----------



## trailterror (7. Juli 2012)

@mister xt

Bei nem freund von mir ist auch verspätung angesagt, wegen dem eloxierer.
Sind auch 4-6 wochen. Weiss net mehr so genau...Ist zwa wegen nem ion 14 und keinem AC...das modell wird dem eloxierer aber ziemlich schnuppe sein


----------



## alterknochen (7. Juli 2012)

ääähh, zum Ardent...ist ein ganz passabler Hinterreifen, mehr aber auch nicht. Auf Forstautobahnen O.K. Uffm Trail unfahrbar, null Bremsgrip und sobald es ein bisl matschig wird...Ich fahre vorne Minion und hinten den Ardent, das geht.


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juli 2012)

@trailterror: hat man dem wirklich einen Zeitraum gesagt, wie lange es dauert oder ist sein Ion schon so lange überfällig?
Franzi konnte mir bisher nämlich nur immer sagen, das ihnen der Eloxierer keinen Liefertermin nennen kann. 
So heißt es dann weiter warten...

Und anscheinend total ungeeignete Teile kaufen....


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juli 2012)

Den Crossmark bin ich hinten auch ne zeitlang auf meinem AC gefahren, zusammen mit einem Minion. Passt schon, rollt halt sehr leicht, solange die Trails erdig und fest sind, geht der ganz gut. Sobald es aber leicht nass/matschig oder auch felsig/schottrig wird, ist der Seitenhalt und Bremsgrip sehr mau. Auf steilen schottrigen Abfahrten ist man damit nur noch am rutschen.


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juli 2012)

Eben. Und erdige, feste Waldwege habe ich hier zuhauf. Vielleicht mal eine Wiesenauffahrt.
Nach Regen dient das ganze dann eben dem Fahrtechniktraining.

Ich war auch schon schwer am überlegen ob ich nicht wie früher wieder auf einen Semislick ähnlich dem Corratec DiamantGrip wechsle.... Aber dann würden mich hier wahrscheinlich alle steinigen.


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (7. Juli 2012)

alterknochen schrieb:


> ääähh, zum Ardent...ist ein ganz passabler Hinterreifen, mehr aber auch nicht. Auf Forstautobahnen O.K. Uffm Trail unfahrbar, null Bremsgrip und sobald es ein bisl matschig wird...Ich fahre vorne Minion und hinten den Ardent, das geht.



So unterschiedlich können die Meinungen doch sein. Ich fahre den Ardent in 2.4 im Harz. Solange es trocken ist, arbeitet der Reifen einfach perfekt
Und mit der Meinung stehe ich dort nicht alleine...


----------



## sluette (7. Juli 2012)

sehe ich ähnlich, bei trockenheit ist der 2,4er ardent top, bei nässe geht aber leider nicht viel. der 2,25er kommt leider auch bei trockheit nicht so gut weg. das profil ist aber auch völlig unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. Juli 2012)

@mister xt

Nee, ist noch nicht überfällig. Eigentlicher liefertermin steht noch bevor...hat aber dennoch schon ne mail gekriegt, dass es später wird...
Ich frag nochmal Genau nach um wie lang sich der termin verzögert....


----------



## alterknochen (8. Juli 2012)

geht ja auch um den 2.25er...und so wirklich trocken ist es in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich.


----------



## MisterXT (8. Juli 2012)

Aber bis mein Rahmen mal kommt ist es ja vielleicht wieder trocken...
Nein, das passt schon mit dem Profil. Ich bin hier immer verwundert mit welchen Schlappen und Riesenstollen die Leute hier rumeiern. Wo ich mit XC Glatzen gut zurecht komme. 
Kommt vielleicht daher, das ich meine aktive XC Racing Zeit tatsächlich überwiegend auf Semislicks und Mythos und Konsorten verbracht habe. Und auch heute noch gerne nach einem frischen Regenschauer mit dem Crosser rausgehe. Solltet ihr auch mal probieren!


----------



## der-gute (8. Juli 2012)

toller Hecht!


----------



## WODAN (8. Juli 2012)

Reifen werden eindeutig überbewertet. Ich fahre momentan nur noch auf der Felge     Zurück zum Thema bitte die Herren


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema bitte die Herren



Sehe ich auch so, etwas übertrieben die Diskussion. Die Kombi ist schon in Ordnung, sind schliesslich ja auch "nur" fürs AC und in matschigen Zeiten schnell gewechselt. Die X-King die teilweise auf den AMs gefahren werden, sind auch nicht besser.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Ich bin hier immer verwundert mit welchen Schlappen und Riesenstollen die Leute hier rumeiern. !



 

ich fahre kleines profil, und erspar mir somit fetten steinschlag von unten gegen das unterrohr.


----------



## Noeoeoe (9. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MisterXT (9. Juli 2012)

Auch ein guter Grund. 

Ich seh das Reifenthema eh nicht so eng. Diesen Herbst will meine Freundin einen Alpencross fahren, also musste was Leichtlaufendes her. Und nach einigem lesen im Maxxis Thread und Testfahren der Nicolaitestbikes wurde es eben diese Kombination. Nächstes Jahr wickel ich vielleicht wieder ganz andere Schlappen auf die Alus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenreaktion (14. Juli 2012)

Tach zusammen,

bin echt begeistert von dem Thread hier ... werde mir nächste Woche ebenfalls das Helius AC in raw bestellen 

Hab zwei Fragen zum Steuersatz:
1. Ich bin absoluter Chris King Fan ... ist der tapered Steuersatz von CK (klick) zu empfehlen? Gibt´s Erfahrungen?

2. Nicolai selbst empfiehlt Reset Racing ... da gibt´s aber ne ganze Menge unterschiedlicher Modelle? Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Was paßt? 


THX!
K.


----------



## OldSchool (14. Juli 2012)

Kettenreaktion schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> bin echt begeistert von dem Thread hier ... werde mir nächste Woche ebenfalls das Helius AC in raw bestellen
> 
> ...



Wenn du King Fan bist haste sicher schon einen Steuersatz und weißt Bescheid.

Reset brauchst du Konan A oder B und Konen 1 wenn du eine tapered Gabel hast (ohne Gewähr).

Reset passt einfach gut zum Maschinenstyle von Nicolai.

Der Reset ist sehr passgenau und wenn das Steuerrohr nicht innerhalb der Toleranzen gefräst ist halten u.U. die Lager nicht lange. Ist bei Nicolai natürlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## Kettenreaktion (14. Juli 2012)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wenn du King Fan bist haste sicher schon einen Steuersatz und weißt Bescheid.
> 
> ...



ja, Qualität und Haltbarkeit von Chris King sind top ... ich wollte aber eigentlich wissen, ob der CK-Steuersatz von der Einpresstiefe etc. ans Helius paßt!?

THX
K.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. Juli 2012)

ich weiß nicht ob der king 22 mm einpresstiefe hat?


----------



## Garrett (14. Juli 2012)

Glaub die 22mm Einpresstiefe gilt nur für 1.1/8


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2012)

Wer braucht 22mm Einpresstiefe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (15. Juli 2012)

Sind die Garantiebedingungen bei 1 1/8 Steuerrohren von Nicolai, soweit ich weiss. 

<ot>Alutech möchte beim Cheaptrick auch mindestens 22 mm haben.
Dann wäre/ist die Aufweitung des Steuerrohres geringer bzw. nicht mehr vorhanden.
</ot>


----------



## JAY-L (15. Juli 2012)

Die 22mm gelten nur für die untere Lagerschale bei einem 1 1/8" Steuerrohr. Bei einem Tapertsteuerrohr kann auch der King.





Gruß

Max


----------



## Burt! (15. Juli 2012)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Die 22mm gelten nur für die untere Lagerschale bei einem 1 1/8" Steuerrohr. Bei einem Tapertsteuerrohr kann auch der King.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Max,

kannst Du sagen, wie schwer der CK tapered ist?


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juli 2012)

Hast du die untere Lagerschale vom King abdrehen lassen? Unten passen ja angeblich maximal 15 mm rein.

Gruß Björn


----------



## MisterXT (16. Juli 2012)

So, nachdem mein Rahmen immer noch nicht da ist gibt es noch ein paar Teilebilder. 
Diesmal etwas, das vielleicht nicht gar so kontrovers diskutiert wird 

Sattel und Sattelstütze:





Bei der Masterpiece bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob die Länge reicht. Rein Messtechnisch geht sie gerade so bis an die Unterkante vom Oberrohr. Wobei der neue Sattel etwas flacher ist. 
Vielleicht gibts doch noch irgendwann eine verstellbare....

Und Lenker/ Vorbau:





Alle Teile bis auf den Sattel gebraucht. Deshalb ist auf dem Lenker auch das "C" eines großen Herstellers... 
Bei der Vorbaulänge muss ich erst mal sehen, was mir taugt. 


Und was fehlt jetzt noch?


----------



## JAY-L (16. Juli 2012)

Burt! schrieb:


> Hi Max,
> 
> kannst Du sagen, wie schwer der CK tapered ist?



Der King war 179g mit allem glaub ich (Lager oben und Unten Konus und Topcap)

Gruß
Max


----------



## JAY-L (16. Juli 2012)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Hast du die untere Lagerschale vom King abdrehen lassen? Unten passen ja angeblich maximal 15 mm rein.
> 
> Gruß Björn



Nein das hat so gepasst.

Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie hoch die Lagerschale ist.

Gruß
Max


----------



## oldman (17. Juli 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> So, nachdem mein Rahmen immer noch nicht da ist gibt es noch ein paar Teilebilder.
> Diesmal etwas, das vielleicht nicht gar so kontrovers diskutiert wird
> 
> Sattel und Sattelstütze:
> ...



leckere Sachen.... ich würde aber ne verstellbare Stütze fahren


----------



## Kontragonist (17. Juli 2012)

Verstellbare StÃ¼tze kann ein Problem sein, wenn man sich im Grenzbereich der Einstecktiefe bewegt â Preis und Gewicht gehen auch nicht jedem rein  

Der Ergon-Sattel sieht aber nicht sehr bequem aus â¦ Wenn erâs bringt, cool! Sagen ja auch viele, dass der 611 Nano von SQ-Lab schrecklich aussieht, ist aber der einzige Sattel, mit dem ich wirklich zufrieden bin


----------



## MisterXT (17. Juli 2012)

Auf den Ergon bin ich auch gespannt. Den SQ Lab fahre ich jetzt und bin nicht wirklich 100pro zufrieden. Wenns mit dem Ergon nix wird (den darf ich testen und zurückgeben) probiere ich mal einen Active von SQ Lab aus. 
Und die verstellbare Stütze steht schon auch noch irgendwann auf der Wunschliste...
Bin aber noch beim forschen, was es da so alles gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt! (17. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin!

Frage an die Helius AC-Fahrer: Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen bzgl. der Federgabel? Macht es Sinn ein absenkbare Gabel (z.B. für lange Anstiege) zu verbauen oder ist die Geometrie eh so, dass man mühelos auch mit 150mm klettern kann? 

Ich denke da z.B. an eine RS Revelation Dual Position mit 150/130mm oder eine Fox Talas. 

Danke vorab für Eure Erfahrungen!

Gruß
B.


----------



## trailterror (17. Juli 2012)

bin zwar kein AC Fahrer....aber ich tipp mal, dass du keine Absenkung brauchst


----------



## oldman (17. Juli 2012)

wenn man klettern will, macht die Absenkung Sinn. Mir steigt das AC abgesenkt auf 120mm immer noch an Rampen leicht hoch, da habe ich schon die Sattelnase 5cm hinten drin stecken, sitze sozusagen mit dem Steissbein auf der Sattelkante.
Also, wenn die Fuhre auch standesgemäss hoch bewegt wird, dann Absenkung. Wenn nur Geballer in der Ebene und bergab, dann kann man sich das sparen.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Juli 2012)

....da habe ich schon die Sattelnase 5cm hinten drin stecken,.....

:kotz::kotz:


----------



## RalfK (19. Juli 2012)

Keine Frage, wenn's richtig steil wird, wirst Du dankbar für die Absenkung sein. Ich hatte vorher eine 140er Talas und jetzt eine RS Revelation Dual Position 130/150, siehe Bild. 

Funktioniert, trotzdem muss man ab 30% in den Lenker beißen ;-)

Ralf


----------



## MisterXT (6. August 2012)

In der Werkstatt ist einfach zu eng zum fotografieren:





Ich freu mich grad ein Loch in den Bauch!!!


----------



## sluette (6. August 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> ...
> Ich freu mich grad ein Loch in den Bauch!!!



da hast du auch allen grund zu, sehr schöner rahmen.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. August 2012)

Schöner Rahmen, viel Spaß beim aufbauen!


----------



## Elfriede (9. August 2012)

Geiles Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (9. August 2012)

So, fertig. 
Die ersten 1000 Höhenmeter haben wir jetzt schon hinter uns. 
Einfach nur Top! Fährt sich genau wie ich es wollte. Klettert wie eine Gemse, keinerlei Antriebseinflüsse beim Beschleunigen und Bergauffahren, geht um die Ecken wie ein Wiesel und liegt bergab perfekt. Und rennt auf den Zubringerforstautobahnen wie der Teufel. Ich fühl mich echt wohl drauf!





So wie es dasteht 12,4kg. 

Am Wochenende geht's nach Tirol, ich freu mich!


----------



## sluette (9. August 2012)

so viele viecher auf einmal? 
ist sehr schön geworden, viel spass damit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterXT (9. August 2012)

Ist halt tierisch gut!


----------



## ruv (11. August 2012)

sehr geil "der Gerät"!


----------



## Holland (17. August 2012)

Schöne Farbkombi, das Applegreene. Könnte von mir sein. 

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## tobone (26. August 2012)

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ein XL Rahmen mit Dämpfer wiegt, oder mal ein paar Aufbauten in der Größe zeigen, inkl. Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (3. September 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen was ein XL Rahmen mit Dämpfer wiegt, oder mal ein paar Aufbauten in der Größe zeigen, inkl. Gewicht?



Hallo Hallo!?
Noch eine Zusatzfrage:
Das neue Helius AC in 26Zoll soll etwas leichter geworden sein. Kann dazu jemand was sagen?


----------



## MontanJoe (11. September 2012)

ich hoffe, dass es etwas leichter geworden ist. Aber laut dem PDF ist es eher 500g schwerer.

http://whyexfiles.dbap.de/Public/NICOLAI/Poster-2013/N-Poster-2013-Rueck-PRINT.pdf

ich hoffe aber auf einen Fehler im PDF.


----------



## Triple F (11. September 2012)

Laut '12er-Katalog 100 g weniger als das AM in der selben Größe (M) und 500 g schwerer als das AC (L).

Da würde ich mich auch über einen Fehler im pdf freuen...


----------



## andi.f.1809 (12. September 2012)

kann jetzt schon jemand mehr zu den neuen Rahmengewichten sagen?


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. September 2012)

@dreamdeep

Wie machen sich die Alex XED44 Felgen?


----------



## hobbes58 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich spiele auch gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein AC aufzubauen und habe eine Fragen dazu: Ich habe einen Manitou Evolver ISX4 (200x50.8), den ich aufgrund des 50er Hubs gerne im obersten Loch fahren würde. Jedoch habe ich keine Variante gefunden, den Dämpfer einzubauen. Bei Luftkammer hinten kollidiert das Luftventil mit dem Umlenkhebel. Bei Luftkammer vorne kollidiert die blaue Rebound-Schraube mit dem Oberrohr. 

So jetzt meine Frage: Ist es überhaupt möglich, den Dämpfer zu montieren. Wenn man Schaft zu Kolben um 180° drehen könnte, würde es passen. Ist das möglich. Wer macht soetwas? Oder gibt es Adapter um das Ventil platzsparend abgewinkelt zu montieren?

Ach, und dann würde mich noch interessieren, ob es inzwischen Langzeitaussagen zur Funktion des Work-Components Winkelsteuersatzes gibt?

Gruß,
hobbes


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Oktober 2012)

Mein WC Steuersatz läuft jetzt die zweite Saison absolut problemlos! Ganz im Gegensatz zum Angelset. Würde ihn jederzeit wieder verbauen.

Lass mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer, dann sollte man den Schaft drehen können.


----------



## hobbes58 (19. Oktober 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Lass mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer, dann sollte man den Schaft drehen können.



Irgendwie mag ich so kurze Anleitungen zur Problemlösung. Danke schön! 

Wenn ich irgendwann bereit bin, mich über die Garantiebestimmungen hinwegzusetzen (so ca. in 5 Jahren ), dann kaufe ich mir den Winkelsteuersatz!


----------



## -psyc- (21. Oktober 2012)

So!
Mein fertiges Bike wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, nachdem ich schon vor längerer Zeit die Teile und den Beginn des Aufbaus gepostet habe (#327  ff). Zur Teileliste (#325) sind noch die Bionicon Kettenführung, eine 180er Bremsscheibe und diverser Kleinkram im Gesamtwert von gut 100  dazugekommen. 
Der Aufbau hat sich enorm herausgezögert, erst weil der Rahmen nochmal zum Nachlackieren zurück zu Nicolai musste (s. #333 ) und es einige Zeit gebraucht hat, bis ich ihn zurück hatte. Danach lagen die Teile noch monatelang im Keller rum, ich bin einfach nicht dazu gekommen. 
Der Leidensdruck war auch nicht so hoch, ich hatte ja noch mein altes 04er Specialized Enduro und mein Rocky Element. Letztlich hat ein freier Nachmittag gereicht, um das Bike fertig zu stellen und hier ist es. Ich habe extra ein Model beauftragt, um es euch schön präsentieren zu können.







Grüßle, 
Axel


----------



## der-gute (21. Oktober 2012)

nett

wobei ich beim flüchtigen Hinschaun gedacht hab,
es wäre ein Kinderrad 

liegt irgendwie an der Perspektive...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Oktober 2012)

Dachte ich auch 
Aber vielleicht steht er ja einfach auf große Frauen?


----------



## -psyc- (30. Oktober 2012)

MIR passt das Bike wie maßgeschneidert.


----------



## kroiterfee (31. Oktober 2012)

gibts eine zum ac passende gabel mit 20mm steckachse?


----------



## Timmy35 (31. Oktober 2012)

die Rock Shox Revelation gab es dieses Jahr noch mit 20mm Achse.


----------



## lakekeman (31. Oktober 2012)

RS Sektor, BOS Deville.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (31. Oktober 2012)

und eine 27,5 zoll Version mit 20mm Stechachse


----------



## ruv (31. Oktober 2012)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> und eine 27,5 zoll Version mit 20mm Stechachse



sr suntour durolux


----------



## kroiterfee (10. November 2012)

da ich 26" weiterhin treu bleobe wirds dann wohl eine revelation werden müssen. ich bin völlig raus: gibts das luft-u-uturn noch?


----------



## Kontragonist (10. November 2012)

Ich glaub nicht und find das U-Turn Air an meiner Revelation auch nicht so geil  sau umständliches Georgel und bis auf ganz wenige Gelegenheiten nutzlos  Aktuell hats wohl nur noch "Dual Position Air" 

Hier alle "RS-Technologies/Features"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. November 2012)

Zum nachrüsten ja, in einer Neugabel gibts nur DualPositionAir.

Bei RS is ja alles irgendwie kombinierbar, das is der große Pluspunkt.


----------



## der-gute (10. November 2012)

Ich finde U-Turn klasse!

Am Argon fahr ich normal mit 130mm, zum bergab gebolze kann ich dann auf 150mm erhöhen.
Grade so kleine Stufen hat RS nicht bei DPA...


----------



## Kontragonist (10. November 2012)

So rum hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Hab aber so rum auch keinen Bedarf


----------



## kroiterfee (16. November 2012)

ist dpa was gescheites? oder anfällig?

dauert noch etwas bis ich mein tfr mit einer lyrik dpa  in die arme schließen kann:


----------



## kroiterfee (16. November 2012)

ist dpa was gescheites? oder anfällig?

dauert noch etwas bis ich mein tfr mit einer lyrik dpa  in die arme schließen kann:


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. November 2012)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> War ich auch, deshalb habe ich ihn gleich heute Nachmittag poliert. Zuerst mit Stahlwolle (mittel) und danach mit dem Schleifvlies. Sieht einfach traumhaft aus, schleiche schon den ganzen Tag um die Rahmenteile rum



War das alles Handarbeit? Oder noch Bohrmaschine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gfx (20. November 2012)

s.Schön! 


Gruss, G.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. November 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> War das alles Handarbeit? Oder noch Bohrmaschine?



Alles Handarbeit


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. November 2012)

Wurde der Rahmen nur entlackt und dann mit den beiden Mitteln poliert?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. November 2012)

Yep, genau. Das polieren nimmt halt ein paar Stunden Arbeit in Anspruch, lohnt sich aber.


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. November 2012)

Klasse. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## hobbes58 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mal wieder ne Frage: Hat jemand schon mal eine e13 TRS+ Einfachkettenführung für Innenlagermontage an einem AC verbaut? Muss man da generell mit Problemen rechnen oder kann man bedenkenlos kaufen und einfach mit einer XT oder XTR Kurbel kombinieren?


----------



## san_andreas (18. Dezember 2012)

@dreamdeep: hast du zum polieren die Rasko Stahlwolle 3 genommen, denn das ist ja die grobe ? Oder war es 0 oder 1 (mittel) ?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Dezember 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @dreamdeep: hast du zum polieren die Rasko Stahlwolle 3 genommen, denn das ist ja die grobe ? Oder war es 0 oder 1 (mittel) ?



Yep, genau die 3er vom Bild. Hab hinterher aber noch mit dem Schleifvlies nachgearbeitet.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Dezember 2012)

Super, danke.


----------



## krawa (7. März 2013)

Bald geht es los : )






AC650B
Hat jemand einen guten Tip für die Gabel und den LRS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmk (7. März 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Bald geht es los : )



Wieso hast Du nicht eins von den neuen genommen?



> Hat jemand einen guten Tip für die Gabel und den LRS?



Ich habe meins mit Revelation und 240S/Flow Ex/Nevegal 2.35 aufgebaut. Mit beiden sehr zufrieden.


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2013)

is doch ein neues, da 650B
nur wohl mit altem Steuerrohr


----------



## nmk (7. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> is doch ein neues, da 650B
> nur wohl mit altem Steuerrohr



Die Umlenkhebel sind die alten (somit auch die Druckstreben).

Das Sitzrohr sitzt direkt am Tretlager (bei den neuen ist es vorgelagert, so wie beim AFR).

Also nicht ganz...  Es ist bestimmt so gewollt, ich frage mich nur warum. Vllt. wurde es vor der Ankündigung der neuen bestellt.


----------



## der-gute (7. März 2013)

is das Sitzrohr nicht nur beim 29" vorgelagert?
Edith: hast recht.


----------



## nmk (7. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> is das Sitzrohr nicht nur beim 29" vorgelagert?
> Edith: hast recht.



Nein, beim 650b auch: http://nicolai.net/171-1-Helius+AC+650.html


----------



## krawa (7. März 2013)

nmk schrieb:


> Die Umlenkhebel sind die alten (somit auch die Druckstreben).
> 
> Das Sitzrohr sitzt direkt am Tretlager (bei den neuen ist es vorgelagert, so wie beim AFR).
> 
> Also nicht ganz...  Es ist bestimmt so gewollt, ich frage mich nur warum. Vllt. wurde es vor der Ankündigung der neuen bestellt.



Der Prototyp bevor die Serie aufgelegt wurde. Daher ist es eine Neuer und auch nicht. Ein Unikat auf jeden Fall.


----------



## krawa (7. März 2013)

nmk schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du nicht eins von den neuen genommen?
> 
> War eine Bauchsache (wegen Unikat usw.)
> 
> ...


Die Gabel werde ich wohl auch nehmen. Bei den 240er hat mich das Freilaufgeräusch genervt. Meine hatte ich daher weiterverkauft. Von der Qualität waren sie allerdings top.


----------



## nmk (7. März 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Bei den 240er hat mich das Freilaufgeräusch genervt.



Die als Standard verbaute 18er Zahnscheiben sind in der Tat nervig. Die als Upgrade zu erwerbende 36er sind mit vernünftiger Schmierung dagegen erste Sahne. Vielleicht wären sie in der Variante doch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## krawa (7. März 2013)

nmk schrieb:


> Die als Standard verbaute 18er Zahnscheiben sind in der Tat nervig. Die als Upgrade zu erwerbende 36er sind mit vernünftiger Schmierung dagegen erste Sahne. Vielleicht wären sie in der Variante doch eine Überlegung wert.


Danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (8. März 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Bald geht es los : )
> ...
> AC650B
> Hat jemand einen guten Tip für die Gabel und den LRS?


was ist das denn jetzt alle Pläne wieder geändert  jetzt wird aber die Entscheidung was du fahren sollst langsam schwer, bei der Auswahl an Nicolai Bikes  viel Spaß beim Bauen.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## krawa (8. März 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> was ist das denn jetzt alle Pläne wieder geändert  jetzt wird aber die Entscheidung was du fahren sollst langsam schwer, bei der Auswahl an Nicolai Bikes  viel Spaß beim Bauen.
> Gruß
> Stephan



In das Projekt bin ich irgendwie reingestölpert ;-).
Dafür muss aber der Argon leider gehen :-(,
sonst gibt es dann doch bald Eheprobleme!!!!!


----------



## ssiemund (8. März 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> In das Projekt bin ich irgendwie reingestölpert ;-).
> Dafür muss aber der Argon leider gehen :-(,
> sonst gibt es dann doch bald Eheprobleme!!!!!


ahhh, reingestolpert nennt man das  mhhh, gute Idee vielleich könnte ich das meiner Frau auch sagen wenn ich mit einem AM Rahmen nach Hause komme .
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## tommi101 (13. März 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Bald geht es los : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei dem hätte ich auch fast zugegriffen, der Preis war verlockend 

Man könnte auch eine 26" Fox 36 einbauen, da geht auch 650b durch (zumindest bis 2,35 Reifenbreite) Ist die Frage ob es Sinn mach, da der Hinterbau "nur" 133mm Federweg hergibt. Okay, man könnte sie eventuell runtertraveln. Würde aber wohl auch eher zur Revelation greifen. 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## kroiterfee (13. März 2013)

hi tommi. ich bin wieder da!


----------



## tommi101 (13. März 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hi tommi. ich bin wieder da!



Hi Thomas...
Und wieder heil zurück...das freut mich
Hab schon gelesen, Du wohnst jetzt in Franken....bald hast Du in ganz D gewohnt....fehlt nur noch Ruhrpott 

Hoffe wir biken dieses Jahr mal zusammen, vielleicht wieder im Harz oder ich komme ma in Deine Gegend. Würd mich auch interessieren.
Findet das Brockenrocken eigentlich wieder statt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawa (15. März 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Bei dem hätte ich auch fast zugegriffen, der Preis war verlockend
> 
> Man könnte auch eine 26" Fox 36 einbauen, da geht auch 650b durch (zumindest bis 2,35 Reifenbreite) Ist die Frage ob es Sinn mach, da der Hinterbau "nur" 133mm Federweg hergibt. Okay, man könnte sie eventuell runtertraveln. Würde aber wohl auch eher zur Revelation greifen.
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!



Hier hat Alles gepasst, natürlich auch der Preis!!!
Ich werde auch die Revelation einbauen, scheind die beste Lösung zu sein.


----------



## ssiemund (15. März 2013)

krawa schrieb:


> Hier hat Alles gepasst, natürlich auch der Preis!!!
> Ich werde auch die Revelation einbauen, scheind die beste Lösung zu sein.


Nimmst du eine fixe, oder dual position?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## krawa (15. März 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Nimmst du eine fixe, oder dual position?
> Gruß
> Stephan


Es wird die Dual.


----------



## Gh0st_Rid3r (16. März 2013)

welches baujahr hat der Rahmen ? Die AC Modelle haben doch eigentlich nur 2 Dämpferpositionen oder?


----------



## krawa (16. März 2013)

Gh0st_Rid3r schrieb:


> welches baujahr hat der Rahmen ? Die AC Modelle haben doch eigentlich nur 2 Dämpferpositionen oder?



Der Rahmen ist aktuell aber kein Serienteil. Wie erwähnt, es ist der 650b Prototyp. Daher weicht er in einigen Punkten zur Serie ab.


----------



## der-gute (16. März 2013)

Leider keine ISCG

Ich finds jedesmal schade, das es keine Prototypen oder Werksrahmen in XL gibt...


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (16. März 2013)

Ich finds komisch das man seine Prototypen verkauft...


----------



## der-gute (16. März 2013)

Wieso

Bevor der dachboden in QLF überquillt macht man jemand damit glücklich...


----------



## kephren23 (16. März 2013)

und nen proto als testbike is ja auch unsinnig!


----------



## nicolai.fan (20. März 2013)

Helius AC 650B Gr.L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (20. März 2013)

Awesome !

was hat so'n 2013er AC eigentlich für ne Dämpfereinbaulänge? 200 oder 216? Und sind die beim 26", 650B und 29" identisch ??


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2013)

200 is er wohl
216 bekommt beim 29" z.B. nur das XL


----------



## nmk (20. März 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Awesome !
> 
> was hat so'n 2013er AC eigentlich für ne Dämpfereinbaulänge? 200 oder 216? Und sind die beim 26", 650B und 29" identisch ??



Das 650b hat in allen Größen 216x63.


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2013)

gut für den Rahmen

die normalen ACs in 26" haben 200X57
die 29" wie gesagt S bis L 200x57, in XL dann 216x63


----------



## nicolai.fan (20. März 2013)

26" 200x57
650b 216x63


----------



## dr.juggles (20. März 2013)

wunderschöner ac rahmen


----------



## og.echnaton (22. März 2013)

uiuiui...schöner rahmen. ist das eigentlich gepulvert? sieht so krass "schwarzes loch" mässig aus


----------



## tommi101 (22. März 2013)

Das ist eine neue Sonderfarbe bei NICOLAI.....nennt sich Pornoxal 
Nein, Spaß beiseite. Das ist eine ganz normale schwarze Eloxalbeschichtung und nicht aufpreispflichtig.


----------



## dr.juggles (22. März 2013)

aber wieso kostet schwarz nix und die bunten lsd farben sooooo viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (22. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> aber wieso kostet schwarz nix und die bunten lsd farben sooooo viel



 

Schick ist er wirklich!


----------



## kroiterfee (30. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> aber wieso kostet schwarz nix und die bunten lsd farben sooooo viel



na die anderen farben kosten mehr weil so das schwarz für lau übern ladentisch geht.


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2013)

So heute Vormittag sind 3,00kg grün-gold-weißes Aluminium aus Lübbrechtsen eingetroffen! 

Das grün is so "ekelig" geil das ich mich erstmal durch meine Kamerasettings wühlen muss bis es annähernd wiedergegeben werden kann, deswegen erstmal nen handypic.


----------



## tommi101 (2. April 2013)

Rockt!
Wird der Aufbau eher fertig wie Dein ION?


----------



## kephren23 (2. April 2013)

Weil meine Freundin ganz lieb ist denk ich gleichzeitig!


----------



## schnubbi81 (3. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Weil meine Freundin ganz lieb ist denk ich gleichzeitig!



Wieso fällt mir jetzt wieder das Zitat mundgelutscht ein...



Schigges Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. April 2013)

:d


----------



## kroiterfee (3. April 2013)

:d


----------



## Holland (3. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Das grün is so "ekelig" geil das ich mich erstmal durch meine Kamerasettings wühlen muss bis es annähernd wiedergegeben werden kann, deswegen erstmal nen handypic.



Forget it! Das kannst Du nicht richtig einfangen. Bei jedem Licht wirkt es anders. Ich habe diverse Objektive, teils uralte Manuelle durch.
Aber real ist es sogar noch geiler! 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Wieso fällt mir jetzt wieder das Zitat mundgelutscht ein...
> 
> 
> 
> Schigges Ding!


Psst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Holland schrieb:


> Forget it! Das kannst Du nicht richtig einfangen. Bei jedem Licht wirkt es anders. Ich habe diverse Objektive, teils uralte Manuelle durch.
> Aber real ist es sogar noch geiler!



Ja es geht einfach nicht, werde versuchen jetzt mit CS den Grünkanal etwas anzupassen und dann gibts Bilder.
Es geht nix über real! 
Is wirklich ne Wucht das Eloxal, top gleichmäßige Farbe.


----------



## nicolai.fan (3. April 2013)

der große Bruder !!!


----------



## kephren23 (3. April 2013)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> der große Bruder[/url]



Bei dir kommt das grün ganz gut in die Nähe des Orginals.
Wie denn nur?
Es sieht wirklich geil aus.

Gibts bei dir auch mal Kompletträder?


----------



## nicolai.fan (3. April 2013)

Kompletträder gibts auch aber das sollen die Kunden selber hier einstellen.

das Bild wurde im Halbschatten (blödes Wort) gemacht ohne bearbeiten.


----------



## kephren23 (4. April 2013)

Soo, es kommt so ungefähr der Farbe etwas nahe! Aber definitiv nicht so geil wie in Real.


----------



## nicolai.fan (4. April 2013)




----------



## tommi101 (4. April 2013)

Wirklich sehr starke Fotos...und wieder mal Topverarbeitung!
Das schönste Bike im Grunewald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (6. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Soo, es kommt so ungefähr der Farbe etwas nahe! Aber definitiv nicht so geil wie in Real.



Sehr schöne Kombi !


----------



## paradox (6. April 2013)

Mahlzeit, 

fahrt ihr eigentlich immer die Dämpfer von Nicolai mit dem "speziellen" Tunes oder wie habt ihr das gelöst? 

Happy Trails

Chris


----------



## nmk (9. April 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> fahrt ihr eigentlich immer die Dämpfer von Nicolai mit dem "speziellen" Tunes oder wie habt ihr das gelöst?



Als ich mein AC bestellen wollte habe ich ein paar Mal mit N hin- und hergemailt ausdrücklich wg. des Dämpfers. Es wurde mir empfohlen, einen Monarch Plus direkt mitzubestellen, weil er dann "passend für den Rahmen" wäre. Es sollte ein M/L sein (kam mir komisch vor, ich hätte vorher auf L/M getippt). Teurer als im Handel, ist aber OK, sie werden es schon besser wissen.

Als dann die Auftragsbestätigung kam, war ein anderer Dämpfer gelistet - der normale Monarch RT3 in 200x57mm (falsche Länge sogar??). Auf Nachfrage wurde dann die Bestellung geändert auf den Monarch Plus.

Letztenendes kam ein Monarch Plus in M/M mit der kleinen Luftkammer (keine "spezielle" Abstimmung). Nach mehreren Ausfahrten habe ich dann festgestellt, dass es nicht mal annähernd das richtige ist. Druckstufe zu hoch, Zugstufe viel zu langsam. Und die kleine Kammer ist auch nicht das wahre, da sie den schon progressiven Hinterbau noch progressiver macht.

Jetzt habe dem Dämpfer die große LK verpasst und habe die Zugstufe auf L umshimmen und den Übergang zwischen LSC und HSC weicher machen lassen. Lord Helmchen hat da wunderbare Arbeit geleistet.

TL;DR N hat mir was (sehr seltsames und im Nachhinein unpassendes) empfohlen, was anderes schicken wollen, und am Ende was drittes geliefert.

Nach den drei Punkten ist das Thema Nicolai und Dämpfer für mich abgehackt. Ich würde jederzeit wieder einen Rahmen kaufen, aber keinen Dämpfer und keine Befestigungshardware bestellen (sie schicken die normale RS Hardware mit, die eine Katastrophe ist).


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2013)

War die weiße Strebe noch übrig ?


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

meinste mich?


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2013)

Yup, war aber ironisch natürlich. Hätte mir in komplett grün besser gefallen. Trotzdem: die Verarbeitung ist echt makellos.


----------



## kephren23 (9. April 2013)

ne is schon so gewollt, mit der passenden weißen Gabel wirds gut aussehen, steht schon so hier. Die Tage kommt davon auch nen Foto!
Die Verarbeitung und auch das Eloxal ist wirklich oberklasse geworden.


----------



## tommi101 (9. April 2013)

nmk schrieb:


> Als ich mein AC bestellen wollte habe ich ein paar Mal mit N hin- und hergemailt ausdrücklich wg. des Dämpfers. Es wurde mir empfohlen, einen Monarch Plus direkt mitzubestellen, weil er dann "passend für den Rahmen" wäre. Es sollte ein M/L sein (kam mir komisch vor, ich hätte vorher auf L/M getippt). Teurer als im Handel, ist aber OK, sie werden es schon besser wissen.
> 
> Als dann die Auftragsbestätigung kam, war ein anderer Dämpfer gelistet - der normale Monarch RT3 in 200x57mm (falsche Länge sogar??). Auf Nachfrage wurde dann die Bestellung geändert auf den Monarch Plus.
> 
> ...



Interessante Erfahrung...da bin ich mal auf meinen Monarch (ohne Plus) gespannt. Es soll ein Monarch RT3 HV mit L/L3 Tune geliefert werden, da bin ich mal gespannt ob das passt.
Was hat es mit der "katastrophalen" Dämpferbefestigung auf sich? Bei meinem Helius AM hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Original Mountingkit.


----------



## nmk (9. April 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Es soll ein Monarch RT3 HV mit L/L3 Tune geliefert werden, da bin ich mal gespannt ob das passt.



L/L3 sollte auf jeden Fall besser passen als der M/M, der bei meinem Rahmen dabei war. Wieso es zu solchen Unterschieden bei den Empfehlungen (und Lieferungen) kommt, wÃ¼rde ich auch gerne wissen. 



> Was hat es mit der "katastrophalen" DÃ¤mpferbefestigung auf sich? Bei meinem Helius AM hatte ich keine Probleme mit dem Original Mountingkit.



Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Originale viel zu stramm. Die Alu-Achse weist eine zu hohe Reibung gegen die PTFE beschichteten Buchsen auf. Die Beschichtung wird auch relativ schnell abgerieben, so dass nach kurzer Zeit Metall auf Metall reibt. Hast Du versucht, die Achse aus den Buchsen zu ziehen? Selbst mit einer Zange ist das eine Qual.

Als ich von "Nicolai Mounting Kit" las, dachte ich es handelt sich um Iglidur Buchsen, so wie sie es in den Rahmenlager auch verwenden. Stattdessen ist das, was man bei RS auch bekommt, dabei. Nur in teurer.

Na gut, eine Mail an Stephan Huber und 30â¬ spÃ¤ter hat man leichtgÃ¤ngige Buchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (19. April 2013)

nmk schrieb:


> Jetzt habe dem Dämpfer die große LK verpasst und habe die Zugstufe auf L umshimmen und den Übergang zwischen LSC und HSC weicher machen lassen



Ähnliches will ich an meinem AM auch machen lassen. Habe auch von N ein Monarch Plus in M/M. Nachdem der Lord bei meiner Gabel wahre Wunderdinge vollbracht hat, wird er auch meinen Dämpfer bekommen.


----------



## nmk (19. April 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Ähnliches will ich an meinem AM auch machen lassen. Habe auch von N ein Monarch Plus in M/M.



Bist Du den Dämpfer schon gefahren, so wie er von N gekommen ist? Vielleicht haben sie bei Dir tatsächlich eine Anpassung gemacht. Dass M/M drauf steht heisst nicht, dass er tatsächlich M/M ist. So war meine Vorstellung von dem, was N als "passend zum Rahmen" bezeichnet.

Aber wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## tommi101 (19. April 2013)

Ich habe mir im Bikemarkt einen Monarch (ohne Plus) mit ML Tune gezogen, da der L/L3 von N noch auf sich warten lässt. Habe ihn vorhin eingebaut und das fühlt sich so im Stand schon mal nicht sooo schlecht an. Jedenfalls konnte ich die Zugstufe so einstellen, wie ich es für meinen Geschmack immer einstelle. Morgen gibt's ne laaange Tour und ich bin mal gespannt auf das Resultat. 
Was genau ist jetzt eigentlich der Vorteil dieser Buchsen vom Huber?


----------



## nmk (22. April 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Morgen gibt's ne laaange Tour und ich bin mal gespannt auf das Resultat.



Und wie war die erste Ausfahrt mit dem M/L Dämpfer? Ich habe mir auch einen im Bikemarkt besorgt, als Ersatz im Notfall. Ist die M Zugstufe nicht zu langsam?



> Was genau ist jetzt eigentlich der Vorteil dieser Buchsen vom Huber?



Sie sind mMn viel leichtgängiger und deutlich haltbarer. Ich kann sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## tommi101 (22. April 2013)

Also ich bin heute auch nochmal ne ausgiebige Tour gefahren und kann sagen das ich mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden bin. Der Monarch den ich aus aus dem Bikemarkt habe, stammt aus einem Komplettrad....ist also fraglich ob es denn auch wirklich ein werksmäßiges M/L Tune ist, oder ob vielleicht schon was umgeshimmed wurde. Mir eigentlich egal, solange er das tut was er soll 
Ich fahre für gewöhnlich eine eher schnelle Zugstufe, was nicht unbedingt heisst dass das auch so richtig ist. Wenn der L/L3 von Nicolai geliefert wird, habe ich ja einen direkten Vergleich. Einer von beiden wird dann auf jeden Fall mal zu einem Spezi geschickt, um zu sehen was da wirklich noch rauszuholen ist. So ein Helmchen Tuning soll ja angeblich nochmal ne andere Nummer sein....das würde ich dann auch gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

so nunmal ein bissl neues, Sattelstütze ist vorerst nur zur Probe.
Und jede Menge Teile haben noch nicht die 'Final-Farbe.





Vielleicht werden es diese Decals 
Das darf ich aber leider nicht entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (29. April 2013)

Jeder verdeckte Quadratmillimeter dieses Apple Green wäre ein Frevel


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Jeder verdeckte Quadratmillimeter dieses Apple Green wäre ein Frevel



ACID-Green 
Aber recht haste, dennoch sind die Extra-Love Decals schick und recht filigran.


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2013)

Tschuldigung............aber isch finde es jetzt schon schlimm


----------



## acid-driver (29. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Und jede Menge Teile haben noch nicht die 'Final-Farbe.



Du übertreibst immer so heftig 
Find ich gut


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung............aber isch finde es jetzt schon schlimm


 Was heißt denn das? 



acid-driver schrieb:


> Du übertreibst immer so heftig
> Find ich gut


Ja ich weiß, kann halt nich anders, nervt mich auch manchmal. 

Sattelklemme ist übrigens auch nur Deko.


----------



## Kontragonist (29. April 2013)

@Guru: wieso? Das einzige, was ich in Frage stellen würde, ist die weiße Sattelstütze  das läuft nur in Rennrädern wo da nie was verstellt werden muss  insofern passt die Klemme schon


----------



## kephren23 (29. April 2013)

nen goldener Würger wirds werden, die weiße Sattelstütze ist ja wie gesagt nur drin weil sie noch vorhanden wa, und um mal zu sehen wie es wirkt. Hier liegt schon eine neue, zum eloxen, mal sehen.

Am ende wirds schon noch etwas besser werden.


----------



## guru39 (29. April 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> @Guru: wieso? Das einzige, was ich in Frage stellen würde, ist die weiße Sattelstütze  das läuft nur in Rennrädern wo da nie was verstellt werden muss  insofern passt die Klemme schon



Ich abe j nixe üba di ´Satlemme gesagt


----------



## Kontragonist (29. April 2013)

Mehr ist MEHR, hau rein


----------



## Kontragonist (29. April 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich abe j nixe Ã¼ba di Â´Satlemme gesagt



Abeâ deâ Keph âat daâ gesaât


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. April 2013)




----------



## paradox (30. April 2013)

Also hier ist definitiv mehr "mehr"...


----------



## acid-driver (30. April 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Hier liegt schon eine neue, zum eloxen, mal sehen.



DA wäre es mir glaub ich zu viel gold. Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## kephren23 (30. April 2013)

es wird ja auch noch einiges grün. gold wird gar nich soviel werden. 
ulh-kurbel- vorbau- bremsscheiben-zugführung der Rest soll grün werden! weiß werden nur noch die bremsadapter.


----------



## Burt! (10. Mai 2013)

Kurze Frage an die AC-Fahrer: 

Da ich im Moment mehr CC als Trails fahre ... macht sich die Reduzierung des Federweges am Hinterrad bemerkbar bzw. macht das Sinn? 

Eigentlich klettert das Teil auch bei max. Federweg gut bergauf! 


THX!
Burt!


----------



## Elfriede (10. Mai 2013)

Burt! schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die AC-Fahrer:
> 
> Da ich im Moment mehr CC als Trails fahre ... macht sich die Reduzierung des Federweges am Hinterrad bemerkbar bzw. macht das Sinn?
> 
> ...



Du musst doch nur eine einzige Schraube lösen und wieder festziehen, um eine wirklich verläßliche und deinem individuellen Empfinden entsprechende Antwort zu erhalten. Also, hopphopp!


----------



## airri.de (13. Mai 2013)

Hey, kennt ihr schon den Artikel: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...gene-empfehlung-zum-thema-laufraddurchmesser/

Ich finde den Ansatz sehr gut. Möchte am liebsten gleich mein 2010er AC vorne auf 27,5" umbauen, aber ohne die Geometrie zu verändern. Fahre jetzt eine 150mm Gabel, bei 27,5" müsste ich ja dann eine 140mm Gabel fahren. Was mein ihr, sehe ich das richtig so?


----------



## der-gute (13. Mai 2013)

das is der genau richtige Ort,
um ein paar Ideen aus Wiggensbach zu diskutieren


----------



## lakekeman (13. Mai 2013)

airri.de schrieb:


> Möchte am liebsten gleich mein 2010er AC vorne auf 27,5" umbauen, aber ohne die Geometrie zu verändern. Fahre jetzt eine 150mm Gabel, bei 27,5" müsste ich ja dann eine 140mm Gabel fahren. Was mein ihr, sehe ich das richtig so?



Leider nicht. Die EBL der Gabel ist durch den fehlenden cm Federweg wahrscheinlich etwa gleich, da ändert sich also nix.
Aber du hast ja noch das größere Vorderrad, das heißt die Nabenachse ist ~12,5mm höher (nur die Felge gerechnet, bei gleicher Reifenhöhe)
Dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel flacher und das Tretlager kommt hoch. Könnte man sicher berechnen wie viel genau - ist mir aber zu Spät grade 

Generell finde ich die Idee aber gut, hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holland (14. Mai 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Leider nicht. Die EBL der Gabel ist durch den fehlenden cm Federweg wahrscheinlich etwa gleich, da ändert sich also nix.
> Aber du hast ja noch das größere Vorderrad, das heißt die Nabenachse ist ~12,5mm höher (nur die Felge gerechnet, bei gleicher Reifenhöhe)
> Dadurch wird der Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel flacher und das Tretlager kommt hoch. Könnte man sicher berechnen wie viel genau - ist mir aber zu Spät grade
> 
> Generell finde ich die Idee aber gut, hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht.



Bei einer Revelation ist die 650B 140mm nur 5mm kürzer, als die 26" mit 150mm. Richtig bzgl Geometrie wären demnach "nur" 120 oder 130mm.

Ob der Radumfang das Wettmacht? 

Ich sehe keine Vorteile, eher nur die bekannten Nachteile wie das Mehrgewicht. Zudem das Problem auf Tour immer mit zwei Schlauchformaten ausgerüstet zu sein.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## lakekeman (14. Mai 2013)

Ein bisschen flacherer Lenkwinkel steht dem AC sicher nicht schlecht, nur auf die Tretlagerhöhe würde ich achten.
Müsste man halt ausprobieren wie stark sich die Werte tatsächlich ändern.

Aber mehr als 1cm Federweg an der Gabel würde ich nicht verlieren wollen. Dann lohnen sich die Vorteile des größeren VR aus meiner Sicht auch nicht.


----------



## Holland (14. Mai 2013)

Gerade mal mit http://bikegeo.muha.cc/ *grob* mit der Geo vom AC 2011 in M nachgerechnet.

Bei "Gabellänge" vom +1cm:
SW/LW -0,47° (72,6/67,0)
BB +3,5mm

Sieht nicht nicht so wild aus...


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## lakekeman (14. Mai 2013)

Jo den Rechner kenne ich auch.
Was mich aber interessiert ist die Veränderung der Werte durch die 12,5mm höhere VR-Achse.
Dafür hab ich noch keinen Rechner gefunden


----------



## Holland (14. Mai 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Jo den Rechner kenne ich auch.
> Was mich aber interessiert ist die Veränderung der Werte durch die 12,5mm höhere VR-Achse.



Deswegen habe ich *grob* mit 10mm mehr "Gabellänge" gerechnet. Für einen besseren Korrekturwert muss a^2+b^2=c^2 oder so etwas bemüht werden... 


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## kephren23 (10. Juni 2013)

geht nen bissl vorran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (12. Juni 2013)

Wow, da steckst Du aber viel Detailarbeit rein (z.B. Decals). Könnte evtl. mal ein Bike der Woche werden.

Bin gespannt auf das Endprodukt!


----------



## kephren23 (12. Juni 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Wow, da steckst Du aber viel Detailarbeit rein (z.B. Decals). Könnte evtl. mal ein Bike der Woche werden.
> 
> Bin gespannt auf das Endprodukt!



Na na, da steckt meine Freundin die Arbeit rein. 
Aber geb ich mal so weiter. die wirklich feinheiten kommen ja noch.


----------



## sluette (14. Juni 2013)

Der Rahmen ist ja echt Klasse aber für meinen Geschmack gehören weisse Sattelstützen lediglich in Rennräder oder verboten. Das Ding ist doch nach zwei Touren total verkratzt! Oder ist das Radl eher für's cruisen am See gedacht?


----------



## kephren23 (14. Juni 2013)

die Sattelstütze und klemme sind nur drin weil sie noch da waren, kommt noch beides was anderes.


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Juni 2013)

Mir gefällts 


Ist das ne 1/1/8 Gabel im tapered Steuerrohr? Das sieht, mMn, bissel unglücklich aus.


----------



## tommi101 (14. Juni 2013)

Auch Tapered Gabeln sehen in dem neuen ZS56-Steuerrohr nicht gerade wie aus einem Guss geformt aus. Hier mit Hope Unterteil:





Beim durchgängigen ZS44-Steuerrohr mit EC Schale gefällt es mir zumindest optisch besser:


----------



## kephren23 (14. Juni 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Mir gefällts
> 
> 
> Ist das ne 1/1/8 Gabel im tapered Steuerrohr? Das sieht, mMn, bissel unglücklich aus.



ja is leider ne 1 1/8. aber halb so wild. das wird vorerst nich geändert.

bei meinem Ion sieht es aus wie aus einem Guss, mach mal die Tage Fotos.


----------



## Zaskar01 (14. Juni 2013)

Ist nur ein klitzekleiner optischer Mangel. 
Eisdiele -1 Point 
im Fahrbetrieb - eschal


----------



## nmk (15. Juni 2013)

Nur zur Info:

Unter der Hand wurde die maximale freigegebene Gabeleinbaulänge für das 650b AC von 540mm auf 555mm, der maximale Federweg auf 160mm, und der Standrohrdurchmesser auf 35mm ausgeweitet.

So passt auch die neue 160mm Pike.

Das Revisionsdatum des Techsheets ist immer noch von August 2012. 

Braucht jemand eine Revelation RCT3 650b?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

kleines Update auch an dieser Stelle, WOW 
foto-copyright by Mad-Line und ne fettes Danke in die Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (9. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube, ich hätte die Naben Gold gelassen....oder wird das die Oberpornvariante:
Grüne Naben, weisse Speichen und güldene Nippel..??? 

  @nmk
Hast Du Dir die Pike schon geholt?
Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht wäre nett.
Danke vorab..


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich hätte die Naben Gold gelassen....oder wird das die Oberpornvariante:
> Grüne Naben, weisse Speichen und güldene Nippel..???


ja das wird sie wohl. und solche schönen grünen hope hat nicht jeder!!!


----------



## acid-driver (9. Juli 2013)

ich glaube SOLCHE grünen Naben hat gar keiner  
Das Team-Grün ist doch eher so... lasch oder?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juli 2013)

der Mad-Line hat schonmal einen Satz grüne Hope gemacht. dann sind es halt zwei, aber definitiv ist jeder Satz trotzdem ein unikat!
kräftiger als das Hopeteam-Grün ist es aufjedenfall.

Freu mich auf die restlichen Teile für AC und ION


----------



## kephren23 (20. Juli 2013)

Und natürlich hier auch!


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juli 2013)

wtf!?  hammer!


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Juli 2013)

das wird doch schon wieder zuviel des guten


----------



## kephren23 (22. Juli 2013)

Quatsch ist doch weniger, weniger bunt !


----------



## Eksduro (22. Juli 2013)

also ich freu mich richtig auf die beiden aufbauten....besonders auf die raw-gold kombi 

ab nem bestimmten grad gibts glaube ich kein "zuviel" mehr... und den hast du schon lange überschritten....PORNO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juli 2013)

aber es dauert...
groetjes d-lander


----------



## kephren23 (23. Juli 2013)

JA JA: 
Was soll man machen!


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Juli 2013)

gut ding will weile haben.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (12. August 2013)

Hier ist alles so schön bunt, nur diese Katastrophe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bild von paradox

von "Klempner Loch" für die Stealth ist definitiv kein Maschbau. 

Gibt es da nun eine durchdachte Lösung?


----------



## nmk (12. August 2013)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Gibt es da nun eine durchdachte Lösung?



Wenn man die Bohrung wie gedacht verwendet, ist das Ergebnis durchaus sehenswert.





Hier von der anderen Seite (Originalgröße anzeigen lassen):

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1272609

Wieso die andere Leitung so hingezaubert wurde, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Holland (13. August 2013)

nmk schrieb:


> Wieso die andere Leitung so hingezaubert wurde, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Versenkbarmachen einer versenkbaren Stütze mit "Stealth"-Kram?


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nmk (13. August 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Versenkbarmachen einer versenkbaren Stütze mit "Stealth"-Kram?



MMn ist das sehr weit vorbei am Sinne der verstellbaren Sattelstütze. Wenn ich eh absteigen muss, um mit einem Schnellspanner rumzuhampeln, würde ich keine Reverb verbauen. Mit einer Stylo Stütze für 20 Euro entfällt auch noch das Zurechtlegen von hydraulischen Leitungen bei jeder Höhenanpassung.

Ich traue jedem zu, der sich ein Fahrrad aufbaut, dass er auf der Rock Shox Seite nachlesen kann, wie groß der Verstellbereich der Reverb ist. Wenn es für die persönlichen Bedürfnissen nicht ausreicht, dann kauft man sie halt nicht.


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2013)

Toller Kommentar!

und was kauft man dann mit > 150 mm Verstellbereich?

Diese Argumentation...
entweder reichen Dir 150 mm oder du brauchst gar keine...
da musste selber schmunzeln, oder?


----------



## nmk (13. August 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> und was kauft man dann mit > 150 mm Verstellbereich?



Habe ich doch geschrieben - ich würde eine Stylo kaufen oder irgendeine andere normale Sattelstütze.


----------



## der-gute (13. August 2013)

Und die bietet den Komfort einer Reverb auf heimischen Pfaden, die man leider an den maximal steilen Abschnitten mit S3+ noch manuell absenken muss?

Tolle Gedanken hast du da...


----------



## kephren23 (13. August 2013)

so der erste LRS is fertig! Leider vorerst nur ein Handypic




Spank OOZY Hope Pro 2 EVO custom grün
weiße Speichen, grüne Nippel, + 2 grüne Kontrastspeichen am Ventilloch


----------



## Martin1508 (13. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Spank OOZY Hope Pro 2 EVO custom grün
> weiße Speichen, grüne Nippel, + 2 grüne Kontrastspeichen am Ventilloch



Kontrastspeichen!? Wow, Sachen gibt's ;-)

@Kephren: Sieht man dich evtl. beim Rainer beim Puff Treffen? Ich muss diese beiden völlig abgedrehten Räder mal in natura sehen.

Gruss


----------



## Dutshlander (13. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> so der erste LRS is fertig! Leider vorerst nur ein Handypic
> 
> 
> Spank OOZY Hope Pro 2 EVO custom grün
> weiße Speichen, grüne Nippel, + 2 grüne Kontrastspeichen am Ventilloch


mannOO, zeig die totale
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (13. August 2013)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Kontrastspeichen!? Wow, Sachen gibt's ;-)
> 
> @Kephren: Sieht man dich evtl. beim Rainer beim Puff Treffen? Ich muss diese beiden völlig abgedrehten Räder mal in natura sehen.
> 
> Gruss


Ich Versuchs definitiv, werde mich die Tage mal mitm Rainer in Verbindung setzen. Is grad etwas stressig alles.


----------



## Martin1508 (13. August 2013)

Okay, hört sich gut an. Ich probiere es auch. Komme aus dem Sauerland und wollte auf jeden Fall das Pufftreffen mitnehmen.

Gruss


----------



## kephren23 (13. August 2013)

Hoffe das es klappt freu mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (14. August 2013)

Die Wheels sind zwar weiss aber ziemlich cool  ! 
Wenn ich das richtig beobachtet habe, wurde der HR Nabekörper nur von aussen "umeloxiert", wahrscheinlich weil du die Ratchet nicht raus bekommen hast? Wer hat das eloxiert? Madline wollte das bei meinem auch machen, ging aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## kephren23 (14. August 2013)

Richtig nur von außen. 
Mad-Line hat es versucht und das ratchet leider nicht heraus bekommen. Also hat er die Nabe von innen irgendwie abgedichtet, auf meine Verantwortung.


----------



## githriz (14. August 2013)

Die Vorderradnabe war ja komplett im Bad, wie gut hat das denn an den Lagersitzen gepasst?


----------



## kephren23 (14. August 2013)

ohne Probleme!


----------



## AM_Heizer (15. August 2013)

hi kephren,

welche Maulweite haben die spanks ? Ich hab bei BMO geschaut, da steht was von 26mm...kommt das hin ?

Thx Alex


----------



## kephren23 (15. August 2013)

ne 26 is außen! für meine Freundin reicht das, geht maximal bis 2,4 Reifen


----------



## AM_Heizer (15. August 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (19. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ne 26 is außen! für meine Freundin reicht das, geht maximal bis 2,4 Reifen



Ts, ts. Freundin hin oder her, es geht um das Bike, und das will _perfetto_ aufgebaut werden.


----------



## kephren23 (20. August 2013)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Ts, ts. Freundin hin oder her, es geht um das Bike, und das will _perfetto_ aufgebaut werden.



ohhh das wird es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (3. September 2013)

So das letzte Update versprochen 





























okay vielleicht das vorletzte, oder vorvorletzte


----------



## Elfriede (5. September 2013)

So, und jetzt richten wir den Schwalbe-Schriftzug nochmal schön am Ventil aus.


----------



## kephren23 (5. September 2013)

Sowieso!!!!
nur is das bei den neuen so blöd gemacht, war bei den alten wesentlich gleichmäßiger.


----------



## Dutshlander (6. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Sowieso!!!!
> nur is das bei den neuen so blöd gemacht, war bei den alten wesentlich gleichmäßiger.


Und jetzt mal Bilders vom kompletten baik, werde so langsam ungeduldig
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## kephren23 (6. September 2013)

Na mal gucken, vielleicht is Morgen früh ja schon eins da


----------



## Elfriede (7. September 2013)

Jetzt mach doch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

zum glück kann ich unter Stress arbeiten sonst wäre ich jetzt überfordert


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> zum glück kann ich unter Stress arbeiten sonst wäre ich jetzt überfordert



Geiler Spruch

Aber gespannt bin ich auch

Gruß Jens!


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

Wenn alles gut geht sind beide in 2h fahrfertig, so richtig vorzeigbar aber dann noch nicht!!!


----------



## trailterror (7. September 2013)

Schraubst du simultan?


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

Jupp!

Leitung kürzen, Züge kürzen, befüllen, Ketten drauf, schaltung einstellen.


----------



## Timmy35 (7. September 2013)

Schrauben, nicht schreiben


----------



## kephren23 (7. September 2013)

Kurze Pause!


----------



## Dutshlander (8. September 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> zum glück kann ich unter Stress arbeiten sonst wäre ich jetzt überfordert


_was sagt einer schnecke die auf eine schildkröte sitzt ........ huuui_


kephren23 schrieb:


> Kurze Pause!


aber hallo du bist bestimmt beamter bei dein arbeitsgeschwindigkeitsüberschuß
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Elfriede (8. September 2013)

Kein Verlass aufs Personal...


----------



## kephren23 (8. September 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> _was sagt einer schnecke die auf eine schildkröte sitzt ........ huuui_
> 
> aber hallo du bist bestimmt beamter bei dein arbeitsgeschwindigkeitsüberschuß
> Groetjes D-Lander


eher ne Rennschildkröte 


Neee ganz weit enfernt von nem Beamten, wäre manchmal froh etwas langsamer arbeiten zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (14. September 2013)

Rahmengröße?

Baue gerade mein AC von 2012 auf und bin fast fertig, nach der ersten anprobe gestern bin ich mir unsicher ob es ein M oder L Rahmen ist.(gekauft M) 
Ich komm mit dem Tech sheet nicht ganz klar, bei mir ergibt sich eine Oberrohrlänge (horizontal gemessen Mitte Steuerrohr zu Mitte Sitzrohr von 58 cm) was ja für ein S sprechen würde.
Abstützung für Sitzrohr ist aber dran und der Rahmen fühlt sich ehr wie ein L an.

So hier nun meine Bitte kann jemand mit nem Ac mal das Oberrohr im Verlauf von Steuerrohr bis Anfang Sitzrohr messen?

Ich messe hier 51.5 cm

vorab besten Dank

Matze


----------



## lakekeman (14. September 2013)

Du bist im falschen Jahrgang, hier das richtige Tech Sheet:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=16&output=html

Größe M sollte also richtig sein


----------



## hoodride (14. September 2013)

Danke!

Das macht Sinn.
Ich hab leider kein 2011 Datenblatt gefunden!


----------



## reflux (27. Oktober 2013)

Dank @_tommi101_ bin ich seit kurzem glücklicher ac29er Besitzer - ein paar Teile sind da und einige viele fehlen noch , der aufbaue wird sich finanziell bedingt noch hinziehen 
Bis xtr gibt es spank oozy Felgen mit  novatec-Nabe vorne und hinten mit Superstar components Nabe,xt bremsen und xtr Kurbel .
Das ganze wird auf 1x10 mit mirferitzel aufgebaut und bekommt ne x-Fusion trace Gabel und x-Fusion Dämpfer.ich halte euch auf dem laufenden 






wusste nicht, dass die instagram fotos so schlecht in groß sind


----------



## Ankalagon (26. November 2013)

Ich habe die Tage auch endlich meinen "Helius AC 650B - Rahmen" bekommen und bin hin und weg 

Ein Reset Innenlager und Steuersatz ist schon verbaut worden und passt wie erwartet perfekt 

Jetzt muss ich auf Geld warten um Ihn weiter aufzubauen^^


----------



## barbarissima (26. November 2013)

Ankalagon schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tage auch endlich meinen "Helius AC 650B - Rahmen" bekommen und bin hin und weg


 Zurecht  Aber was soll das erst werden, wenn das Helius mal fertig vor dir steht


----------



## Ankalagon (27. November 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Zurecht  Aber was soll das erst werden, wenn das Helius mal fertig vor dir steht




Ja, davor hab ich schon ein wenig Angst 

Aber ich freu mich drauf^^


----------



## reflux (27. November 2013)

so,
der größte finanzielle teil wurde jetzt auch angeschafft (dafür ist das weihnachtsgeld weg)

X-Fusion Trace 140mm
X-Fusion O2 RCX Dämpfer
Reset HollowLite Lager
Reset Steuersatz

ansonsten fehlen nur noch Speichen fürs HR und dann sollte es stehen


----------



## pratt (28. November 2013)

reflux schrieb:


>



Was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (28. November 2013)

normler slr 135gramm - leider noch mit bezug


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2013)

Leider ? Geht ratzfatz ab !


----------



## reflux (28. November 2013)

leider = ich habs noch nicht geschafft (zeitlich)


----------



## reflux (22. Dezember 2013)

es geht weiter (zwar mit schlechtem bild-aber es geht weiter)
schaltung muss noch eingestellt werden, dafür brauche ich aber noch spacer um das KB weiter
nach innen zu bringen (gar nicht so einfach 1x10 sauber einzustellen)
pedale fehlen.
die hr bremse muss noch befüllt,entlüftet,eingestellt werden und
der gabelschaft gekürzt werden. bin damit eben mal nach hause gerollt...
es ist schon ganz schön groß


----------



## herb (10. Januar 2014)

@dreamdeep 
Danke für die wunderbare Darstellung zwecks Lagerwechsel etc.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (21. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich überlege mir für die neue Saison ein neues Rad aufzubauen. Nach einem Radon Slide soll es nun aber endlich mal was hochwertiges werden. Da kommt man an Nicolai ja nicht vorbei...
Hab jetzt das AC 650b für AM/Enduro ins Auge gefasst. Ich will auch über mehrere Tage 1000+ hm schaffen, berg ab aber ein gut ausgewogenes Bike mit haben. Keine sänfte, sondern "aktiv" fahrbar. Kein Bike-Park gebolze, eher etwas verblockter oder spitzkehriger.
Nun aber die Größenfrage: Ich bin 183 cm hoch mit 85cm Schrittlänge. Wer kann mir da Anhaltspunkte geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (21. Januar 2014)

Für eine ausgewogene Sitzposition mit geringer Sattelüberhöhung wärst Du wohl bei L gut aufgehoben.
Für technische Strecken ist L sicher nicht zu lang. Ein kurzer Vorbau um die 40-50mm und es sollte gut passen.
Hab mit 1,86m/90SL zwei Helius gefahren (26"AM + 29"AC), beide passten mir perfekt.
Für einen straffen Hinterbau mit gutem Vortrieb reicht ein RS Monarch HV aus....das Tune je nach Gusto M/L oder L/L.


----------



## kephren23 (22. Januar 2014)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Für eine ausgewogene Sitzposition mit geringer Sattelüberhöhung wärst Du wohl bei L gut aufgehoben.
> Für technische Strecken ist L sicher nicht zu lang. Ein kurzer Vorbau um die 40-50mm und es sollte gut passen.
> Hab mit 1,86m/90SL zwei Helius gefahren (26"AM + 29"AC), beide passten mir perfekt.
> Für einen straffen Hinterbau mit gutem Vortrieb reicht ein RS Monarch HV aus....das Tune je nach Gusto M/L oder L/L.



Unterschreib ich mal so!

AC ist ne gute Wahl für ein Bike was von allem was kann!

160mm vorn ist auch mit nem AM-UR fahrbar!


----------



## nmk (22. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> 160mm vorn ist auch mit nem AM-UR fahrbar!



160mm Gabeln sind ohne weiteres sowohl in den 2013er 26"/650b Varianten, als auch in der 2014 als einzige erhältliche 650b. Es ist keine Modifikation des Standardrohrsatzes nötig.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (22. Januar 2014)

Hab mir schon gedacht, dass es auf L hinaus läuft, fahr ich jetzt auch, ein liteville301 muss auch L sein. Wäre auch eine Alternative, aber dieser Schweißraupenporno mei Nicolai lässt mein Maschinenbauherz höher schlagen.
Als Gabel habe ich die RS Pike als Soloair ins Auge gefasst. Die sollte sich gut machen.


----------



## kephren23 (22. Januar 2014)

nmk schrieb:


> 160mm Gabeln sind ohne weiteres sowohl in den 2013er 26"/650b Varianten, als auch in der 2014 als einzige erhältliche 650b. Es ist keine Modifikation des Standardrohrsatzes nötig.


Stimmt hatte nichts mit der Federwegslänge sondern mit den Standrohrdurchmesser zu tun , mein Fehler.
Hier mit AM UR!




@ dergabbagandalf
Ja die Pike ist ja quasi die Referenz zur Zeit, kannste nix mit falsch machen.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (26. Januar 2014)

Ich muss mich da doch nochmal zur Rahmenwahl melden...ich hätte da zwar ein Angebot für ein Helius AC in semipermeablen grün, schwarzem Hinterbau und roten Schrauben für knappe 2400€, aber ich frage mich dann doch wo die Vorteile vom Ion 16 sind. Ist hier schonmal jemand beide Modelle gefahren? Vllt kann  kephren23 was dazu sagen.
Machen die 10mm Federweg viel aus? So super unterschiedlich sind die Rahmen von den Winkeln und Maßen doch garnicht...Ich vermute, dass Ion bügelt bergab mehr weg, ist kompfortabler. Das AC stell ich mir da " aggresiver" vor, aber auch direkter und aktiver, grade wenn es in sehr steiles verblocktes, spitzkehriges Gelände geht.
Bergauf sollten sich ja beide über lange Distanzen hochtreten lassen.
Mein Radon Slide macht mit seinen 140mm eig ne ganz gute Figur, rauscht nur ziemlich durch den Federweg. Von der Geo in 20 Zoll passt es mir aber eig ganz gut mit 50er Vorbau. Die Nicolais sind denke ich beide mehr Abfahrtsorientiert.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)

GEnaues kann ich da auch nicht sagen, da das AC ein S ist und ich es nur auf einer kleinen Tour gefahren bin, ist einfach zu klein für mich.
Aber ich bin das AM im direkten Vergleich zum ION gefahren, da kann man sagen; das ION geht etwas schlechter Bergauf, dafür aber geiler Bergab.
Das AC ist für kleine Menschen oder Damen definitiv keine schlechte Wahl denn es ist etwas kürzer und leichter.
Wenn du mehr Touren willst ist das AC die richtige Wahl, willste nen kleinen kompromisslosen Feerider dann das ION. Fazit das AC ist das etwas variablere Bike, es kann beides Gut!


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2014)

das Ion is einfach ein mini-DH

wenn du steil, verlockt, spitzkehrig willst, dann bist du doch eigentlich um jedes ° weniger Lenkwinkel dankbar.
daher Ion...

das Helius ist ein klassisches AM Bike, kein bike für schnelle, harte Einschläge


----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)

der-gute schrieb:


> das Helius ist ein klassisches AM Bike, kein bike für schnelle, harte Einschläge


Macht es aber trotzdem auch mit


----------



## dergabbagandalf (27. Januar 2014)

Ok, der Einsatzbereich der beiden Rahmen ist beim Ion ja einfach nur weiter richtung Enduro, eine nicht optimale Bergaufperformance kann ich verkraften, gibt Extrabrause in den Beinen.
Ich versuche mal ein 26er in L zu fahren. Bei 183cm und 85er Schrittlänge mit kurzem Vorbau sollte das passen...nehme ich mal an. 
Danke schonmal für die Infos, der Kauf sollte gut überlegt sein...vor allem soll das Rad ein paar Jahre halten, zumal man sich selbst und sein Fahrkönnen ja auch immer weiter Entwickelt. Da soll das Rad nicht der limitierende Faktor sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)

Mir hat das L auch gut gepasst, 178 cm bei ähnlicher Schrittlänge, ein M würde aber auch noch gehen.

Das ION hat wirklich viel Potentzial und bereuen wirst du es nicht.
Frage ist halt ob 26 oder 650B


----------



## dergabbagandalf (27. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin das LV 301 einmal in 26 und einmal in 650b gefahren. Den riesen Unterschied habe ich da nicht festgestellt, kann auch einfach nur "Kopfsache" gewesen sein. Beim 26er kann man immer noch ne 650b Gabel austesten. Stichword Scaled Sizing.


----------



## kephren23 (27. Januar 2014)

Ich konnte auch keinen Unterschied erkennen.
Aber wenn man ehh neu kauft warum dann nicht 650B.
Denke die Industrie wird das Ding durchdrücken.


----------



## dergabbagandalf (27. Januar 2014)

Naja, neu Mode ist für mich kein Kaufgrund. Ich trage ja auch bewährte Jeans.
Beim 26er Rahmen kann ich mir halt die Option mit dem größeren Laufrad an der Front offen halten. Mal gucken was für Rahmen zum testen bereit stehen und zum Kauf verfügbar sind.


----------



## trailterror (28. Januar 2014)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Denke die Industrie wird das Ding durchdrücken.



Hängt von der standfestigkeit/nicht standfestigkeit der käufer ab.

Dass es das erklärte ziel der meisten mit dem strom schwimmenden hersteller ist, steht wohl ausser frage


----------



## kephren23 (29. Januar 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hängt von der standfestigkeit/nicht standfestigkeit der käufer ab.
> 
> Dass es das erklärte ziel der meisten mit dem strom schwimmenden hersteller ist, steht wohl ausser frage



Wenn man sich mal umschaut, wird es da vorerst kein zurück geben. 650B ist durch!


----------



## trailterror (29. Januar 2014)

Nur für wie lang  

Mit "650 ist durch" verbind ich mittlerweile schon reflexartig "tod von 26' "

Auf diesen denkansatz war mein post oben bezogen 
Ich denk eher nicht, dass 26' verschwindet, auch nicht im enduro bereich. Es gibt sie noch, hersteller (neben vielen kunden) die weiterhin an 26' glauben


----------



## madre (9. Februar 2014)

Schau mal wieviele 26 er Hardtails es noch gibt .


----------



## kroiterfee (18. Februar 2014)

weil jeder das frisst was die industrie liefert. wäre das nicht der fall gäbe auch noch viele 26" hardtails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madre (19. Februar 2014)

Mag sein. Ist aber trotzdem ein bisschen hätte hätte fahradkette


----------



## Schwatten (11. April 2014)

Mahlzeit,
ich wollte vielleicht die Vecnum Moveloc Sattelstütze an meinem AC (Grösse XL) verbauen. Die benötigten Reduzierhülsen liefert Vecnum aber nur in 120mm Länge. Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe, brauche ich aber 17-18 cm (unter die Schweissnaht vom Oberrohr). Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich eine längere, hochwertige Reduzierhülse herbekomme?


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2014)

Dein XL müsste doch ein 30.9 Sitzrohr haben...


----------



## Schwatten (12. April 2014)

Sch***, ich hab nen L Rahmen.


----------



## drurs (12. April 2014)

http://www.airwings-systems.de/g_content/g1/kontakt.php machen hülsen nach Maß...
Grüße,
Uli


----------



## der-gute (12. April 2014)

aber nicht > 150 mm, das können die leider net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (16. April 2014)

Werd mir wohl gegen ende des Jahres ein Helius ac ordern, dafür mein Helius CC wohl verkaufen. 

Hab dazu allerdings ein paar fragen:

Kann man das Helius ac 650b mit 26" laufrädern fahren? 
Welche Rahmengrösse bräuchte ich? Fahr beim Argon AM Größe M. Bin 1,75 m gross. Schrittlänge ca. 82 cm.

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trailterror (16. April 2014)

Soweit ich weiss können die 650b Nicolais nicht mit 26' laufrädern fahren 
Die dickste stelle der 26' räder treffen ne ungünstige stelle der 650b streben, so dass nur noch sehr sehr wenige mm luft übrig bleiben....


----------



## nmk (16. April 2014)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrösse bräuchte ich? Fahr beim Argon AM Größe M. Bin 1,75 m gross. Schrittlänge ca. 82 cm.



Ich fahre mit identischen Maßen das Helius AC 650b in M mit 60mm Vorbau.


----------



## Olca (17. April 2014)

Hi,

kann ich nur zustimmen, M passt perfekt, bin 1,74 und SL 82.
im Moment hab ich ich nen 50er Vorbau mit 0° 15mm Spacer und der Lenker hat 35mm rise, also fast schon nen Chopper 
Kommt meinem Rücken sehr entgegen und ich hab noch genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad, keine Tendenz zum lupfen an starken Steigungen, da war mein Cannondale viel leichter vorne.

26"er kann man vergessen, ich habe zwischen Reifenflanke und Strebe gerade mal ein paar mm Platz, das sieht fast so aus als hätte ich da einen 29er Hinterbau, ich denke da könnten die Jungs in Lübbrechten mal etwas anders planen. Das Frästeil gehört für meine optischen und technischen Gesichtspunkte um ca 20mm länger...




 


Gruß Olli


----------



## codit (17. April 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> ich habe zwischen Reifenflanke und Strebe gerade mal ein paar mm Platz, das sieht fast so aus als hätte ich da einen 29er Hinterbau, ich denke da könnten die Jungs in Lübbrechten mal etwas anders planen. Das Frästeil gehört für meine optischen und technischen Gesichtspunkte um ca 20mm länger...


 Ein längeres Frästeil würde echt Sinn machen. Ist bei meinem MY2011 AC nicht ganz so krass, aber auch nicht ganz optimal. Beim alten Argon RoCC wird es ähnlich eng, wenn die Ausfallenden nach hinten geschoben sind.

@wildbiker Ich bin 180 groß bei Schrittlänge 86. Mein älteres AC passt mir in L sehr gut (Vorbau 70). Für kürzeren Vorbau könnte es noch 2cm länger sein. Da käme mir die aktuelle AC-Geo entgegen. Will sagen, an Deiner Stelle würde ich zu M tendieren, aber zur Sicherheit falls irgend möglich doch auch mal ein L probefahren (bei letzterem dann aber Sitzrohr kürzer ordern). Und Anfragen, ob 26er Geo zum Bestellzeitpunkt immer noch den vollen Custom-Aufpreis kostet würde ich auch, eventuell hat sich der Wind im Hause N ja schon wieder etwas gedreht.


----------



## wildbiker (17. April 2014)

Mal abwarten was die eurobike bringt. Bin mir bzgl. Farbe noch nicht so einig. Wahrscheinlich was auffälliges (leuchtgrün...). Evtl. mit Pinion, fand die Pinion am Argon am (testrad) sehr gut. Beim AC Pinion testrad konnte ich mich bei der testfahrt nicht so richtig anfreunden...Werd aber sicher nochmal nen 2. Probefahren... 

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## codit (17. April 2014)

Ich mache es wie Du: Abwarten bis Herbst, mal sehen was dann kommt. Irgendwie muss ich mal wieder Kohle vernünftig (sicher) anlegen. In 1 bis 2 neue Rahmen entweder mit Speedhub oder einer zukünftigen Pinion mit weniger Gängen. Aber in jedem Fall nur als 26er, vor allem nachdem der neue Baron 2.4 definitiv auch als 26er kommen wird. In meinem Alter bleibt man halt gerne bei Erprobtem! Meine Alten fahren aber noch top, deswegen kann ich den 27.5 Hype noch eine Weile aussitzen.


----------



## Dutshlander (18. April 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Pinion mit weniger Gängen.


wo für weniger


----------



## codit (18. April 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wo für weniger


Gerüchtemäßig soll bei Pinion da was kommen. Da ich in der Regel nur steil rauf und wieder runter fahre, brauche ICH die große Spreizung (oben raus) eben nicht. Und die enge Gangstufung (auch bei der Speedhub) ist mir prinzipiell ebenfalls verzichtbar.


----------



## codit (18. April 2014)

doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (18. April 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Gerüchtemäßig soll bei Pinion da was kommen. Da ich in der Regel nur steil rauf und wieder runter fahre, brauche ICH die große Spreizung (oben raus) eben nicht. Und die enge Gangstufung (auch bei der Speedhub) ist mir prinzipiell ebenfalls verzichtbar.


ist halt ein Gerucht, nehme doch dafür Effigear!


----------



## codit (18. April 2014)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist halt ein Gerucht, nehme doch dafür Effigear!


Für mich keine Option. Bezweifle auch, dass die je im AC angeboten wird. Falls es mit dem Gerücht nichts wird, bleibe ich bei Rohloff oder nehme doch eine vollen Zapfen.


----------



## wildbiker (29. April 2014)

Effigear zum Preis von ne Pinion oder Rohloff... Des wär was.... Werd erstmal abwarten was noch kommt... Bis dahin hab ichs Helius CC vlt. verkauft...

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wildbiker (4. Mai 2014)

Olca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 286433 Anhang anzeigen 286434
> Gruß Olli



Wie nennt sich die Farbe? Kostet die Aufpreis? Sind die Eloxalfarben die einzigen die Aufpreis kosten?
Was sind bei der Pinion die Standard Farben? Beim Fully sind ja doch mehrere Farben auf nem Rahmen möglich, daher bin ich etwas verunsichert.


----------



## kephren23 (4. Mai 2014)

das pulver heißt semipermeable yellow glaze, is einfach ein Pulver ohne Grundierung, ist kostenfrei.

Du meinst die Piniondeckel? orange, purple, red, green, titan, gold  99,-


----------



## S-type (29. Mai 2014)

Neue Gabel, Dämpfer, LRS und Reifen. Morgen ist die erste Tour geplant....


----------



## Ankalagon (24. Juli 2014)

Mein Helius AC ist endlich fertig <3 ich bin hin und weg 

Es bringt 13,7kg auf die Waage


----------



## pfädchenfinder (4. August 2014)

Dieser Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC 3
ist beim mir im AC 650B von Nicolai mit Tune LL verbaut, bei (Fahrfertig 90kg => 160 psi) ca. 20% SAG nutzt er jedoch maximal 50% vom gesamten Hub
die 3 Stufen Firm Mid Offen haben keinen Spürbaren effekt

ist der Dämpfer defekt?


----------



## Ankalagon (9. August 2014)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> Dieser Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC 3
> ist beim mir im AC 650B von Nicolai mit Tune LL verbaut, bei (Fahrfertig 90kg => 160 psi) ca. 20% SAG nutzt er jedoch maximal 50% vom gesamten Hub
> die 3 Stufen Firm Mid Offen haben keinen Spürbaren effekt
> 
> ist der Dämpfer defekt?


Hi, ja das klingt sehr merkwürdig, habe auch den LL Tune und fahre ihn mit 150psi bei 80kg fahrergewicht.
Ich nutze ca. 90% des gesamten Federwegs, habe also noch etwas reserve. SAG ist bei 25%
Den Unterschied der 3 drei Druckstufen spürst du nur wenn du leichten Druck auf das Hinterrad ausübst, bei zu hohem Druck öffnet die Plattform damit der Dämpfer keinen Schaden nimmt.
Wenn du da keinen Unterschied spürst, ist irgndwas im Argen mit dem Dämpfer. Setz dich doch einfach mal mit den Jungs und Mädels von Nicolai in Verbindung, die helfen bestimmt gerne!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (11. August 2014)

Ich fahre ebenfalls Tune L/L in meinem RC, der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Stufen ist kaum spürbar. Am Anfang dachte ich auch da wäre etwas defekt. Im RT3 Thread hatte das aber jmd recht anschaulich erklärt warum sich des so anfühlt.


----------



## Tuti (27. August 2014)

Thread ersteller : 
dreamdeep wurde zuletzt gesehen: 10. Januar 2014


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2014)

der wird einfach Besseres zu tun haben...


----------



## codit (27. August 2014)

oder Geld verdienen müssen.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (30. November 2014)

So die nächsten Teile sind jetzt auch schon da;-) --> Antrieb und Kleinteile
Jetzt fehlt dann "nur" noch die Gabel (Lefty Superman) der LRS (vermutlich Tune Naben und Lightbike Felgen) und die Sattelstütze (Vecnum, Moveloc 170mm).
Bei der Bereifung dachte ich an Conti MK II in 2,4 für vorne und hinten den XK 2,4 beides in der Protection Variante.
Gibt es hierzu irgendwelche Einwände bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge;-)


----------



## kephren23 (30. November 2014)

Hmm ist alles Top, da gibts keine Einwände.
Vorschlag, alles einpacken und dann unterm Weihnachtsbaum wieder auspacken und sich freuen, wie in jungen, unbeschwerten Jahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Dezember 2014)

Ganz schön edles Zeug. Hast bestimmt ordentlich lange drauf gespart ...


----------



## barbarissima (2. Dezember 2014)

Bin schon gespannt, wo du gewichtsmäßig landest.


----------



## MisterXT (6. Dezember 2014)

Deine Conti-Kombination könntest bei mir Probefahren! 
Schönen Gruss nach MN!


----------



## eisber (6. Dezember 2014)

*@*andi.f.1809
schöne Eloxalfarbe. Kommt bei den Bildern von Nicolai gar nicht so rüber. Ich bin noch am Überlegen ob ich mir ein ION 16 oder Helius AC zulege. Ist das ein M-Rahmen mit kürzeren Sitzrohr oder ein S?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (6. Dezember 2014)

hmm also bei dem Gewicht erhoff ich mir <13,5kg aber mal schauen, so wichtig ist mir das Gewicht auch nicht;-) Die Funktion und der
Spass steht im Vordergrund 

@MisterXT 
wie zufrieden bist du denn damit?
entspricht das dem Einsatzgebiet oder ist das noch zu wenig.

@eisber
das ist ein M Rahmen mit gekürztem sitzrohr, es soll ja eine moveloc (min. 170mm) eingebaut werden.

ich muss aber noch warten, bis ich alles einzeln kaufen kann:-/
Weiß jemand zufällig wo ich eine lefty Supermax 140/160 herbekommen kann;-)

grüßle andi


----------



## bastea82 (6. Dezember 2014)

@andi.f.1809 
Mehr Bilder vom Rahmen 
Die Farbe sieht schonmal sehr gut aus, bin auf das fertige Ergebnis gespannt!
Ist der Dämpfer richtig rum montiert?

Bas


----------



## MisterXT (6. Dezember 2014)

Die Reifen sind Top! Erstaunlich viel Grip und läuft trotzdem schön leicht! Sogar jetzt noch, bei dem Schmodder.


----------



## b0nsei (19. Dezember 2014)

Aus alt wird NEU

Helius AC von 2007 erstrahlt im neuen Kleid





Kundenrahmen


----------



## DJT (19. Dezember 2014)

Helius CC ... nicht AC !?


----------



## madre (19. Dezember 2014)

Weiss nicht ab das schon mal hier war.. Aber ein sehr schönes Pinion AC 
http://www.bikebauer.de/bikes/helius-ac-pinion-modell-2015/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b0nsei (23. Dezember 2014)

oh oh sorry.   Stimmt CC  von lauter AC mit dem Kunden gleich den dreher rein gebracht. Ne Ne


----------



## andi.f.1809 (27. Dezember 2014)

hmm so wie es ausschaut muss ich das Projekt leider etwas abändern:-/

Die Lefty wird es leider nicht so bald (einzeln) zum kaufen geben...
somit werde ich auf eine Pike umschwenken müssen, aber dann kann ich wenigstens zum Saisonstart mit dem neuen Bike starten.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (29. Dezember 2014)

kleines Update


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Dezember 2014)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> kleines Update



Uih, das wird aber aber nobel. Reset, Tune, The Cleg, Schmolke....Freue mich sehr auf den Aufbau. Tolles Dingen jetzt schon.

Grüße


----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn ich mir von dem ganzen Kram was wegnehmen dürfte, dann würde ich die Pedale nehmen (der Rahmen ist mir sicher zu groß)  ..... obwohl der Rest ja auch nicht zu verachten ist


----------



## der-gute (29. Dezember 2014)

maximal M wenn nicht noch kleiner


----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2014)

OK, dann nehme ich den Rahmen


----------



## andi.f.1809 (29. Dezember 2014)

jep, ist ein M Rahmen mit gekürztem sitzrohr;-)


----------



## kephren23 (29. Dezember 2014)

Und meins soll bling bling sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (29. Dezember 2014)

Das blaue is geil
Deine sind bling bling


----------



## playbike (1. Januar 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> jep, ist ein M Rahmen mit gekürztem sitzrohr;-)


Ich muß sagen das Nicolai mit dem 2015 Helius mein Interesse wieder geweckt hat. Leider mit 27.5 nicht so, aber das ist eine andere Diskussion. Kontest Du den Rahmen schon mal wiegen?


----------



## gfx (1. Januar 2015)

Das blau gefällt mir echt gut. Wie sieht das Nicolai-Eloxal mit der Zeit aus?
Das Raw ist diesbezüglich genial, wenn man sich damit anfreunden kann.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (1. Januar 2015)

playbike schrieb:


> Ich muß sagen das Nicolai mit dem 2015 Helius mein Interesse wieder geweckt hat. Leider mit 27.5 nicht so, aber das ist eine andere Diskussion. Kontest Du den Rahmen schon mal wiegen?



Hmm ne eigentlich nicht, ich habe hier nur eine Personenwaage und mir ist das Gewicht nicht so (ge-)wichtig ;-)

aber vielleicht komm ich noch an eine genauere Waage, dann wiege ich es mal (Rahmen+einbauten und das komplette bike dann auch noch).

die restlichen Teile werden dann nächste Woche noch bestellt (leider mit Abstrichen, aber somit kann ich dann immer mal wieder etwas rumschrauben;-) )

ich wünsche euch allen noch ein gutes neues;-)


----------



## andi.f.1809 (17. Januar 2015)

So der lrs ist gestern auch noch gekommen.
jetzt fehlt "nur" noch die Gabel und die sattelstütze


----------



## tommi101 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich war gestern bei Nicolai und da hing in der Endmontage auch ein blaues Elox AC, allerdings mit ULH in raw und roten Lagerdeckeln...dazu Big N Decals in silber.
Das sah mal richtig geil aus!
Andi seiner ist natürlich auch chic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vinse86 (18. Januar 2015)

@andi.f.1809 : Sehr cool, dass ich das jetzt durch Zufall gesehen habe. Mich interessiert auch das AC und ich hatte ebenfalls den Gedanken, dass mir ein M-Rahmen mir kürzerem Sitzrohr und DBInline gefallen würde. Musstest du den kompletten Aufpreis für "Custom-Rahmen" für die Änderung bezahlen, wenn ich fragen darf??


----------



## andi.f.1809 (18. Januar 2015)

Vinse86 schrieb:


> @andi.f.1809 : Sehr cool, dass ich das jetzt durch Zufall gesehen habe. Mich interessiert auch das AC und ich hatte ebenfalls den Gedanken, dass mir ein M-Rahmen mir kürzerem Sitzrohr und DBInline gefallen würde. Musstest du den kompletten Aufpreis für "Custom-Rahmen" für die Änderung bezahlen, wenn ich fragen darf??



ne, für das kürzere sitzrohr gibt es eine extra Option ;-) --> 100€


----------



## Vinse86 (18. Januar 2015)

Super...Sehr gut zu wissen...Danke für die Info^^


----------



## wildbiker (29. Januar 2015)

Die Reset-Treteisen hab ich auch... XX1 kommt bei mir auch dran, Die Cleg könnte mir auch am Ion gefallen..

Gabel und LR fehlen aber noch...


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2015)

100€ für weniger Blech...
sowas geht nur bei Bikes


----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. Januar 2015)

Ich sag nur: Porsche Speedster ...


----------



## Martin1508 (29. Januar 2015)

Right! Porsche nimmt auch Geld fürs weglassen;-)


----------



## guru39 (30. Januar 2015)

..und bei Nikon ist das auch so. Mit Tiefpassfilter billiger als ohne.


----------



## ssiemund (30. Januar 2015)

guru39 schrieb:


> ..und bei Nikon ist das auch so. Mit Tiefpassfilter billiger als ohne.


 ... nimm halt Canon


----------



## Holland (7. März 2015)

Frisch gefettet geht es in den Frühling 2015.
Antrieb und Sitzzone sind modernisiert.










Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (7. März 2015)

Immer wieder schön


----------



## Ankalagon (17. März 2015)

Sehr schönes AC )


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. März 2015)

Jepp. Stimme zu. Schickes Teil. Bissl zu grün vielleicht .. aber das ist in höchstem Maße Geschmackssache.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. März 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> So die nächsten Teile sind jetzt auch schon da;-) --> Antrieb und Kleinteile
> Jetzt fehlt dann "nur" noch die Gabel (Lefty Superman) der LRS (vermutlich Tune Naben und Lightbike Felgen) und die Sattelstütze (Vecnum, Moveloc 170mm).
> Bei der Bereifung dachte ich an Conti MK II in 2,4 für vorne und hinten den XK 2,4 beides in der Protection Variante.
> Gibt es hierzu irgendwelche Einwände bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge;-)



Moin, könnte denn der werte Herr mal Fotos seines Bikes reinstellen? Die Parts sahen ja sehr vielversprechend aus und jetzt kommt da nichts mehr. Inzwischen muss der Bock doch fahrbereit sein, oder?

Neugierde!!!!

Grüße


----------



## andi.f.1809 (18. März 2015)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Moin, könnte denn der werte Herr mal Fotos seines Bikes reinstellen? Die Parts sahen ja sehr vielversprechend aus und jetzt kommt da nichts mehr. Inzwischen muss der Bock doch fahrbereit sein, oder?
> 
> Neugierde!!!!
> 
> Grüße



Hmm sorry ne leider noch nicht.
die Gabel befindet sich derzeit noch in der Fertigung;-)
und die moveloc habe ich leider auch noch nicht...:-/

ich warte ja auch schon gespannt auf die erste Fahrt.

Gruß andi


----------



## Seneca02 (18. März 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> Hmm sorry ne leider noch nicht.
> die Gabel befindet sich derzeit noch in der Fertigung;-)
> und die moveloc habe ich leider auch noch nicht...:-/
> 
> ...




Haha ich habs heute auch nach einem guten halben Jahr aufgegeben auf die Movelock zu warten und dafür eine 150er Reverb bestellt


----------



## andi.f.1809 (7. Juli 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> Hmm sorry ne leider noch nicht.
> die Gabel befindet sich derzeit noch in der Fertigung;-)
> und die moveloc habe ich leider auch noch nicht...:-/
> 
> ...



So jetzt ist es dann bald soweit;-)


----------



## Goofie (12. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen,
ich habe mal eine kurze Frage zu den Gleitscheiben. Welcher Logik folgt denn die Ausrichtung der abgerundeten Seite?
Bei Horstlink und Hauptschwinge ist die abgerundete Seite immer dem Gleitlager zugerichtet.
Beim Umlenkhebel soll aber nur bei den inneren Gleitscheiben die abgerundete Kante zum Gleitlager der Druckstrebe, bei den äußeren Gleitscheiben soll die abgerundete Kante aber zum Umlenkhebel und NICHT zum Gleitlager zeigen?
Kann mich hier mal einer aufklären, warum das so ist?

Danke euch und Grüße
Fabian


----------



## nmk (14. Juli 2015)

Goofie schrieb:


> Welcher Logik folgt denn die Ausrichtung der abgerundeten Seite?



Die abgerundete Kante soll das "Drüberschieben" bei der Montage erleichtern. Ist die Verbindung montiert, spielt die Ausrichtung keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (15. Juli 2015)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> So jetzt ist es dann bald soweit;-)



so das Bike ist fertig;-)
am we gibt's dann die passenden Bilder dazu;-)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (15. Juli 2015)

Ja los, hau rein!


----------



## Martin1508 (16. Juli 2015)

Applaus!!!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (16. Juli 2015)

Da ist das gute Stück;-)


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2015)

Sehr, sehr geil !


----------



## der-gute (16. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Bommelmaster ihre Gabel??

Goil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi.f.1809 (16. Juli 2015)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mit dem Bommelmaster ihre Gabel??
> 
> Goil


jep;-)


----------



## Martin1508 (17. Juli 2015)

Na, da will ick ma Applaus spendn wa! Schön iset jewordn. Gruss


----------



## Lambutz (17. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch, sieht klasse aus. Bin nicht so begeistert von der Zugverlegung an der Sattelstütze. Wenn du die Movoloc einbaust hat sich das ja erledigt. Es sieht meinem Wunschradel ziemlich ähnlich, wenn meins auch etwas einfacher aufgebaut wird. Hast du die Bremsleitung um das Gabelrohr gewickelt?


----------



## Metty (17. Juli 2015)

Wie viel FW hat denn die schnieke Gabel? Zufällig schon das Gesamtkunstwerk gewogen?

Sieht echt super aus - Glückwunsch!


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. Juli 2015)

Das Ding sieht ganz schön geil aus!
Respekt. Das kommt super rüber ... bestätigt mich in meinem Vorhaben auch in diese zu gehen.

Tolles Rad!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (17. Juli 2015)

Hmm die Kabelführungen muss ich nochmal etwas überarbeiten.

ich hab mir die Gabel auf 140mm traveln lassen;-)

ne auf die Waage hab ich es noch nicht gestellt.

aber jetzt kommen dann erstmal die ausgiebigen Testfahrten


----------



## Metty (17. Juli 2015)

Viel Spaß dabei. Hast ja auch lange genug gewartet.

Würde mich über nen Kommentar zur Custom USD nach ausgiebigem Test freuen!


----------



## stefan aus s (22. Juli 2015)

Ein sehr schickes Rad´l, trifft 100% meinen Geschmack, viel viel Spass damit


----------



## jojo.s_86 (16. August 2015)

Hi Leute!!!
Schicke Bikes hier!!!!!
Möchte mir diese Jahr noch ein Helius AC 27,5 aufbauen. Rein soll auf jeden Fall meine 2x10er XT Gruppe, RS Pike 150mm, RS Monarch Debon Air. 
Was wiegen eure Bikes??? Ziel wäre so um die 13,5 Kilo. 
Realistisch??


----------



## wildbiker (16. August 2015)

Leichter geht natürlich immer... Fahr zwar nicht das Helius AC, aber mein Ion16 wiegt 13,8 kg. Das AC geht ja auch schon in Richtung Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metty (16. August 2015)

Ich liege bei ca. 13.7 kg mit meinem '15er AC. Aufbau etc pp kannst du dir ja selbst bei meinen Bildern ansehen.


----------



## jojo.s_86 (16. August 2015)

Merci für eure Antworten!!!! Top!!!
Schönes Bike!!! Dieses orange hat was!!!! 
Seit dem MTB-News Test kann ich nicht mehr von dem Bike loslassen  Schlicht und schön die Kiste!!!
War allerdings ein wenig verwundert das das Bike im Test über 14 Kilo wiegt... Trotz durchwegs guten Anbauteilen!!
Deshalb interessiert mich was euere Bikes so wiegen 
Im Endeffekt ist mir das wichtigste das das Bike Spaß macht und haltbar soll es sein


----------



## andi.f.1809 (16. August 2015)

also ich muss sagen, über das Gewicht habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht, liegt wohl am Eigengewicht:-D


----------



## codit (16. August 2015)

Meines (AC Modeljahr 2010) wiegt deutlich über 15 Kg mit lauter guten Anbauteilen u.a. einer Speedhub-Nabe und Trailking 2.4 Reifen . Das Gewicht merke ich nicht nachteilig, obwohl ich mit der tollen Kiste regelmäßig Tagestouren über 2000 Höhenmeter fahre.

Was will ich sagen: 1 bis 2 Kg Gewichtsunterschied merkst Du eh nur an der Waage, wichtig ist eine vernünftige Geo und eine gut funktionierende Hinterbaukinematik. Beides für Tour/Trail beim AC erste Sahne.


----------



## barbarissima (16. August 2015)

jojo.s_86 schrieb:


> Merci für eure Antworten!!!! Top!!!
> Schönes Bike!!! Dieses orange hat was!!!!
> Seit dem MTB-News Test kann ich nicht mehr von dem Bike loslassen  Schlicht und schön die Kiste!!!
> War allerdings ein wenig verwundert das das Bike im Test über 14 Kilo wiegt... Trotz durchwegs guten Anbauteilen!!
> ...


Über die 14+ kg war ich auch sehr erstaunt. Mein AC (Rahmen von 2011) wiegt 13,2 kg


----------



## codit (16. August 2015)

Die neuen ACs sind schon minimal schwerer (ein paar 100 gr) als die Urversion. Liegt daran, dass das Modell etwas in Richtung vom alten AM gewandert ist (Rahmen) und vor allem an 27.5 (Gesamtgewicht).


----------



## Maxximum (15. September 2015)

Sehr schöne ACs habt ihr da!  
Ich bin derzeit auch am überlegen mir ein AC mit Pinion Getriebe aufzubauen. Leider bin ich mir mit der Größe nicht ganz schlüssig. 
Ich bin 1,80 groß mit relativ langen Beinen und damit würde ja laut Theorie ein L Rahmen sehr gut passen. 
Meine letzten Räder bin ich aber tendenziell eher kleiner (meist Größe M) gefahren und habe auch durch meine Trial Vorgeschichte eher ein Faible für handliche Räder mit viel Bewegungsfreiheit.
Bei längeren Fahrten denke ich mir häufiger dass etwas länger doch nicht schlecht wäre.
Mein aktueller Enduro-Rahmen ist im M aber auch von der horizontalen Oberrohrlänge mit 584mm zu 605mm beim AC (M) gut 20mm kürzer. 
Vom Einsatzbereich her möchte ich sowas wie die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" abdecken. Haupt-Einsatzbereich wären aber schon Trailfahrten im bayrischen Wald, gerne verblockt, technisch und langsam. Allerdings würde ich mit dem Rad auch längere Strecken auf einfacheren Wegen fahren und ich weiß nicht ob ein L Rahmen hier nicht die bessere Wahl wäre. 
Daher wollte ich mal fragen was die AC Fahrer hier dazu meinen. Ist ein M Rahmen noch gut fahrbar mit 180cm? 
Oder würdet ihr eher Richtung L gehen, evtl mit verkürztem Sitzrohr um maximale Versenkbarkeit in engen verblockten Sachen zu erhalten?

Gruß aus Regensburg
Dominik


----------



## Schwatten (15. September 2015)

Ich bin so 183 cm gross und habe mich (im Jahr 2011) für ein L Rahmen entschieden. Ich bin ein L-Rahmen Probe gefahren und war eigentlich direkt überzeugt. Schau also mal auf den Nicolai Seiten, wo Du mal ein L-Rahmen Probe fahren kannst.
Den M-Rahmen bin ich nie gefahren.
Mein Einsatzbereich ist sehr ähnlich, spassige Trailtouren, auch mal über 5 Stunden.


----------



## Maxximum (15. September 2015)

Hallo Schwatten, 
Danke schonmal für die Antwort.
Das mit dem Probefahren ist leider schwerer als gedacht. Im Umkreis von 200km gibt es nur 2 Händler welche Nicolai vertreiben und leider haben beide kein Helius AC da, weder M noch L. Beide Händler hätten lediglich ein Ion16 da stehen, da das am ehesten nachgefragt werde.... :/ 
Aber vllt gibt es ja im näheren Umkreis einen Forums-User der ein AC in M oder L hat das man mal kurz proberollern kann? Gerne auch bei einer gemeinsamen Feierabendrunde/Tour 

Gruß 
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puitl (15. September 2015)

Hallo Dominik!
Ich habe das gleich vor wie du.
Bin 1,82m und will mir auch ein Helius AC mit Pinion aufbauen.
Da ich auch die Vorliebe für etwas kürzere Rahmen habe, habe ich mich nach einer Testfahrt für Größe M entschieden.

Das war mir persönlich, vor allem mit dem breiten 800er Lenker lang genug.
Wenn man aber von Haus aus lieber etwas sportlicher sitzt und wie du sagst öfter längere Touren unterwegs ist, wäre Größe L sicher nicht verkehrt...wie gesagt, zwecks einer Probefahrt wäre es gewesen...

Schreib mal Nicolai an, die haben mir ein Helius in Größe M auch extra nach Wien (Ö) geschickt! (Danke nochmal an Nicolai)
Sonst eben ein ION 16 testen (weiß nicht ob dies von der Größe her vergleichbar ist)!?

Ps.: Das Helius AC Pinion wird zurzeit nicht mehr produziert da im Jänner eine überarbeitete Version vorgestellt wird (Auslieferung dann angeblich Anfang bis Mitte Februar)


----------



## Maxximum (15. September 2015)

Hallo Puitl, 
Danke für deine Einschätzung. So in etwa hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Würde auch kurzen Vorbau und 800er Lenker fahren. 
Ich habe jetzt mal Nicolai direkt angeschrieben. Mal sehen was da rauskommt.
Zu deinem PS:
Ernsthaft? Das wäre ja schade. Ich wollte mir das Rad eigentlich über den Winter hinweg aufbauen für die neue Saison. Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor das erst im Februar anzufangen.


----------



## puitl (15. September 2015)

Ok, gib hier bitte auch bescheid was sie dir für ne Größe empfehlen!
Wäre neugierig 
Meine Vorstellung wäre Größe M mit 50er Vorbau und 760er Lenker. (Am Testrad war auch ein 50er Vorbau mit eben 800er Lenker)
Andere Variante wäre Größe L mit 35er Vorbau wobei ich hier nicht weiß ob mir das dann nicht schon zu lange wird...


Ja das hatte ich auch vor, Aufbau übern Winter.
Bin jetzt auch zu spät dran 
Vl. lassen sie dir aber auch was durchsickern bezüglich der Helius AC Überarbeitung 

Grüße Leo


----------



## nicknock69 (22. September 2015)




----------



## Metty (22. September 2015)

Schick - abgesehen von dem "Gewirrwarr" an der Lenkzentrale. Wie macht sich der Inline?


----------



## codit (22. September 2015)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Ich bin so 183 cm gross und habe mich (im Jahr 2011) für ein L Rahmen entschieden. Ich bin ein L-Rahmen Probe gefahren und war eigentlich direkt überzeugt. Schau also mal auf den Nicolai Seiten, wo Du mal ein L-Rahmen Probe fahren kannst.
> Den M-Rahmen bin ich nie gefahren.
> Mein Einsatzbereich ist sehr ähnlich, spassige Trailtouren, auch mal über 5 Stunden.


Schau Dir mal die Geo-Daten an, was 2011 Größe L war, heißt Heute M. Also aufgepasst, wenn Du kein Enduro-Racer bist, wirst Du heutzutage mit M glücklicher. Gilt zumindest für mich, 180cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicknock69 (22. September 2015)

Hallo Metty, habe den Kabelsalat schon eingekürzt. Da ist aber noch der Remote für die Gabel hinzu gekommen. Irgendwie dann doch sehr viel Leitungen. Der Innline ist super satt. Das Grundstück zum AC von der Cane Creek Seite passt gut.

@ Codit, stimmt, ich bin 1,89 und komme mit dem L Rahmen super gut klar. Der ist 2cm länger geworden, moderne Geo. halt.


----------



## puitl (23. September 2015)

@ nicknock69: Darf ich fragen wie viel Federweg die Gabel hat? DT-Swiss hat ja nur 130 und 150mm oder?


----------



## nicknock69 (23. September 2015)

Ich habe die 150er genommen, NICOLAI bietet seinen "günstigen" Werksaufbau auch mit 150mm an.
Außerdem wollte ich mal austesten wie die so geht. Habe sonst nur RS in meinen bikes verbaut.
Geht gut, aber nicht ganz so sensibel wie der Hinterbau mit Cane Creek.


----------



## Seneca02 (23. September 2015)

codit schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Geo-Daten an, was 2011 Größe L war, heißt Heute M. Also aufgepasst, wenn Du kein Enduro-Racer bist, wirst Du heutzutage mit M glücklicher. Gilt zumindest für mich, 180cm.



Geschmackssache. Das so pauschal zu behaupten ist schwierig :/


----------



## Alpacca (20. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
ich platziere hier mal eine Info zum verbauten Lagersatz beim AC bis 2012 + dem AM. Hoffe das nicht überlesen zu haben und evtl. nützt es ja einigen oder mir kann sogar noch jemand helfen.
Bei meiner 11er Helius AC sind einige Lager nicht mehr ganz frisch. Den Preis für den Lagersatz finde ich schon sportlich und daher wollte ich zumindest versuchen mir Alternativen zu suchen. Jeder hat seinen Spaß...
Wer den Artikel bei bike-components sucht (evtl. auch woanders), der findet die Einzelteile des Lagerkits dort aufgelistet. Die Gleitlager und Anlaufscheiben sind dabei jeweils mit einem Produktschlüssel aufgelistet. Ich bekam den Tipp bei igus nach Gleitlagern zu suchen. Nach einiger Sucherei stellte ich dann auch fest, dass die gelisteten Produktschlüssel genau die von igus sind. Die scheinen hier also Zulieferer zu sein. Der Schlüssel ist dabei recht einfach gestaltet, Bsp.: MSM-1521-15 (Typ-Innendurchmesser_Außendurchmesser-Breite). Wer nun seine Lager zerlegt, der wird feststellen, dass eben diese Gleitlager ohne Bund hier nur 12mm breit sind. Hier muss eine Nachbearbeitung stattgefunden haben, in der Breite kann man es nicht kaufen. Die Nachbearbeitung sieht man den Lagern (verglichen mit der gelieferten Ware) auch an. Igus liefert auch an Endkunden. Der Staffelpreise wegen habe ich Gleitlager ohne Bund und Anlaufscheiben in etwas größerer Menge bestellt. Falls einzelne Interesse haben, dann können sie gern PNen. 
Schwieriger wird es bei den Hohlachsen. Das ist wohl 'Keramik'-beschichtetes Alu. Man kann auch sehen, dass es im Nachhinein wieder auf Maß gedreht wurde. Hier habe ich keine ultima ratio. 1. habe ich nichts und niemanden gefunden, der mir als Endkunde Alu entsprechend beschichten würde. 2. müsste man es dann noch auf Maß drehen. Und 3. wird das dann als Auftrag nicht mehr lohnen, selbst wenn es jemand macht. Ich habe jetzt erstmal in nem online Shop Alu-Rohr mit den entsprechenden Maßen bestellt. Wenn man hin und wieder schmiert, dann sollten die Reibwerte ähnlich dem ursprünglichen System sein. Fraglich ist natürlich, ob die Original-Hochachsen noch vergütet waren, meine Alternative also mit den verschiedenen und wechselnden Lasten klarkommt. Ich werde das in Bälde mal reinfriemen. Ma kucken.


----------



## gfx (20. Dezember 2015)

Für Verkaufsangebote bitte den Bikemarkt nutzen!
@Anto


----------



## Nicolai-net (14. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen

um einigen hier mal den "Zahn" zu ziehen :
_
Wer nun seine Lager zerlegt, der wird feststellen, dass eben diese Gleitlager ohne Bund hier nur 12mm breit sind. Hier muss eine Nachbearbeitung stattgefunden haben, in der Breite kann man es nicht kaufen. Die Nachbearbeitung sieht man den Lagern (verglichen mit der gelieferten Ware) auch an._

diese Gleitlager von Igus hat die Nicolai GmbH von Anfang an verwendet , wir haben uns aber dagegen entschieden  , da :
a) aufwendige Nachbearbeitung , da passende Breite nicht verfügbar
b) zu großes Lagerspiel mit unseren selbst produzierten Alu-Achsen s.u.
c) gleichwertiges Gleitlagermaterial als Stangenware verfügbar ist und wir nach CNC-Bearbeitung damit engere Toleranzen zw. eingepresstem Gleitlager und der Alu-Achse erzielen können

_Das ist wohl 'Keramik'-beschichtetes Alu. Man kann auch sehen, dass es im Nachhinein wieder auf Maß gedreht wurde. Hier habe ich keine ultima ratio. 1. habe ich nichts und niemanden gefunden, der mir als Endkunde Alu entsprechend beschichten würde. 2. müsste man es dann noch auf Maß drehen. Und 3. wird das dann als Auftrag nicht mehr lohnen, selbst wenn es jemand macht. Ich habe jetzt erstmal in nem online Shop Alu-Rohr mit den entsprechenden Maßen bestellt. Wenn man hin und wieder schmiert, dann sollten die Reibwerte ähnlich dem ursprünglichen System sein. Fraglich ist natürlich, ob die Original-Hochachsen noch vergütet waren, meine Alternative also mit den verschiedenen und wechselnden Lasten klarkommt._

Ich führe nur mal die einzelnen Arbeitsschritte an , das erklärt die Kosten von selbst :
_1) _drehen aus festem 7075-Aluminium mit Übermaß
2) Trommelschleifen auf leichtes Untermaß für gleichmäßigen Rundlauf über die Länge ( bekommen unsere CNC-Drehautomaten komischerweise nicht hin )
3) Keramik beschichten = Übermaß
4) Trommelschleifen auf Endmaß auf 14,995-15,000 mm

die Schritte 2 bis 4 werden von externen Zulieferern in Niedersachsen ausgeführt - d.h. auch , jede Achse war bis zur Fertigstellung 4x mit einem Versandunternehmen unterwegs .


ich hoffe , ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt
einen schönen Tag
Hendrik
Nicolai GmbH


----------



## codit (14. Januar 2016)

@Nicolai-net

Hendrik, danke für Deinen informativen Post. Den Preis Eures Lager/Achsensets habe ich immer als angemessen empfunden. Man braucht es ja nicht allzu oft. Bei mir hat sich der Komplett-Tausch bei AC und RC jeweils so nach  700000 Höhenmetern als nötig erwiesen, reicht für etwa 5 Jahre. Und für die kleinen Wartungsaufgaben gibt es zum Glück Lager und vor allem Gleitscheiben ja auch einzeln! Kann schon passieren, dass man die Gleitscheiben am Umlenkhebel (oben!) etwas häufiger wechseln muss. Leider hat das RC nur Lager mit Bund.

Technisch würde mich interessieren, wie beschichtet man eine Achse mit Keramik? Wird das Material aufgesintert?


----------



## nicknock69 (16. Februar 2016)

Tach, da es um den Aufbau der AC´s geht, hier mal die Liste der verbauten Teile mit den Gewichtsangaben.


----------



## 30juergen58 (31. März 2016)

Fährt jemand mit 3-fach Umwerfer am Helius AC Bj. 2015 ?
Möchte gerne weiterhin 3x9 fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trashguard (31. März 2016)

Das geht leider nicht, habe es persönlich mit Max und Vince abgeklärt (für das 2016er, aber soweit ich weiß, sind beide Modelljahre beim Helius absolut identisch). Für nen 3fach-Schwinger ist zu wenig Platz, der stößt immer an, da hilft nicht mal die Flex (die hat am 2013er Helius noch geholfen).
Meine Lösung: 2x11 GX mit Gripshift. 
-Top-Bandbreite. 
-Relativ günstig. 
-Haltbar. 
-Hervorragende Funktion!


----------



## bastea82 (31. März 2016)

Oder ne Vyro, die braucht keinen Umwerfer


----------



## flyingcubic (23. April 2016)

Umbau 12mm Steckachse zur Schnellspannermontage für Speedhub


----------



## gfx (24. April 2016)

Ich liebe solche Umbauten...
*love*

Vielleicht irre ich mich: durch entsprechende "andere" Dropouts sollte es doch auch möglich sein, von 26 auf 27.5" Hinterbau zu wechseln (für vorne müsste man dann eine andere Gabel und einen anderen Winkel nehmen). 

Klar, es gibt nicht die perfekte Geometrie. Aber es gäbe eine Möglichkeit zur Anpassung. Natürlich auch von 29 auf 27.5" wenn gewünscht.

Und auch klar: Ein Hersteller möchte lieber, dass man 3 Fahrräder im Keller hat. Doch das ist ja auch nicht tragbar: es sind nicht nur Rahmen, sondern Pedale etc und braucht auch Platz.

Ein Hersteller, der seinem Kunde die Möglichkeit gibt, sein Baby je nach Saison (zB 29x3" im Winter, 27.5x 2.25 im Sommer), je nachdem wie auch sich die Reifenentwicklung gibt, hat mehr mein Vertrauen. Auch wenn die Dropouts doppelt so teuer wären.  Immerhin günstiger als ein neues Bike. Kalle und Vinc haben jedenfalls keine Antwort geschrieben. Ich hätte gewünscht, Zugang zu einer CNC-Werkstatt zu haben...

Dennoch: Helius + Pinion ist cool *daumenhoch*

Gruss 
G.


----------



## mcyork (24. April 2016)

flyingcubic schrieb:


> Umbau 12mm Steckachse zur Schnellspannermontage für Speedhub



Wie planst Du die Drehmomentabstützung? Ich vermute, dass der Schlitz nicht lang genug ist, um die OEM zu nutzen...

Hattest Du zufällig nachgefragt, was zwei neue Druckstreben mit den passenden Ausfallenden kosten? Würde mich auch mal interessieren...

Gruß, York


----------



## flyingcubic (25. April 2016)

hab schon alles fertig
ne habe nicht gefragt was das passende ausfallende zum anfertigen kostet, hab ich ja selbst gemacht
andere seite kann man ja in schnellspannversion kaufen


----------



## 30juergen58 (1. Mai 2016)

Mein Nicolai schnäppchen Rahmen fertig aufgebaut.
Acros Ninteen ED Naben
Syntace W35 usw.


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Mai 2016)

Die Anbauteile sind aber nicht aus der Schnäppchenecke. 

Tolles Bike! Würde auch gerne haben und fahren.


----------



## Martin1508 (18. Mai 2016)

Ramsch ist was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (16. Juli 2016)

liebe freunde der scheunenschweisskunst,

ich überlege die anschaffung eines 2015er helius ac. bin mir aber bei der grösse unschlüssig.

ich bin 182 gross und hab eine schrittlänge von 86 cm. was ist anzuraten? m oder l?

alle meine räder vorher waren 2010er modelle oder älter. ich meine ich habe etwas von einer anderen grösseneinteilung irgendwo gelesen. sprich das alte l ist jetzt das neue m.


----------



## tommi101 (16. Juli 2016)

Hi Thomas..
Mein Kumpel hat exact die gleichen Maße wie Du...und fährt das AC 2015 in L mit 50mm Vorbau.
Passt ihm perfekt und er ist super zufrieden. Auch der Stützenauszug mit einer 150mm Reverb Stealth passt genau.
Nimm eins in L 





PS.
Nächstes Jahr beim Brocken-Rocken wieder dabei?  Dieses Jahr fällt ja leider aus...


----------



## Metty (16. Juli 2016)

Fast identische Maße und fahre auch L mit 50er Vorbau. Passt wie A**** auf Eimer.


----------



## guru39 (16. Juli 2016)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> .....alle meine räder vorher waren 2010er modelle oder älter. ich meine ich habe etwas von einer anderen grösseneinteilung irgendwo gelesen. sprich das alte l ist jetzt das neue m.



Das kommt so ungefähr hin  

Schön mal wieder hier was von dir zu lesen


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juli 2016)

haja. kroiter is (fast) back.

in den letzten monaten einfach zuviel um die ohren udn das geht auch noch bischen so weiter. meine bikes hängen an der wand und verstauben. ich brauch frischen wind um nicht völlig den abstand zum biken zu kriegen.

also da ich ja eh so ne grenzgröße habe muss ich wohl mal probesitzen/fahren.

tommi: brocken rocken können wir mal im auge behalten für nächstes jahr. und dann wieder ewig sitzen und klönen.


----------



## 30juergen58 (9. August 2016)

Hat jemand an seinem Helius AC 2015 ein E-Type Umwerfer montiert ?
Die original Schelle für Direkt-Mount Uimwerfer von Nicolai gefällt mir nicht so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (4. Dezember 2016)

Frage: passt durch den Helius AC Hinterbau wirklich ein 71,5mm sprich 2,8" breiter Reifen, wie im Techsheet? Danke für die Antwort


----------



## der-gute (5. Dezember 2016)

ohne das Baik zu kennen, sag ich: Nie und Nimmer!
Das Yoke wird das nicht hergeben....


----------



## gfx (5. Dezember 2016)

Wäre eine direkte Frage an Nicolai nicht der optimale Weg, statt Mutmassungen ohne das Bike zu kennen?
Sorry 

Gruss
Georges


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich persönlich würde dann aber lieber diese Meinung akzeptieren als einfach den 2.8er reinzuschleifen. Aber für dieses Semi-Fat Maß schien mir das AC auch nicht ausgelegt ... Die Frage an Nicolai direkt würde ich aber auch vorziehen.


----------



## 30juergen58 (28. Dezember 2016)

Umbau Umwerfer AC Problem Solvers High Direct Mount Adapter.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Januar 2017)

Soderle, den Winter genutzt und mal ein neues ( altes ) Helius AC 29" ( 2013 ) aufgebaut 

Rahmen: Helius AC 29" ( M )




Kisten sind angekommen




Hope Pro 4




EX471 und ein Spanier zum Puzzle 




Gut geworden  




Maxxis Ardent




Rohbau abgeschlossen ( Renthal passt leider nicht so gut )




Fertig  ( es fehlt noch die RS Reverb Stealth - sorry für die Kabelbinder ) 




Renthal durch Joystick ersetzt ( passt  ) 




Hope M4 Tech




Erste Ausfahrt im Schnee --> ganz grosser Spass 





Andere Teile verbaut:

Gabel: RS Yaric
Dämpfer: RS Monarch
Antrieb: SH XT 2x10 ( noch )
Sattel: Chromag
Vorbau RF 35 mm x 50 mm
Griffe: Joystick

Gewicht nach der Ausfahrt: 14.7 kg


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. Januar 2017)

Nette Kiste ... aber man man man ... ich seh da mindestens 4 Bikes ... ich kann mir kaum eines leisten. Respekt!


----------



## codit (23. Januar 2017)

Bronze Elox - ich liebe es!


----------



## mzaskar (24. Januar 2017)

Ist wirklich ein geile Farbe


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Nette Kiste ... aber man man man ... ich seh da mindestens 4 Bikes ... ich kann mir kaum eines leisten. Respekt!



Helius AM 2011
Argon FR 2012
Helius AC 2013
Specialized Crux 2015
GT Zaskar 1991
GT Zaskar LE Frame 2001

Bin jedoch am ueberlegen, das Helius AM zu verkaufen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2017)

derzeitiger Ausbaustand:

Ich habe Shimano 2x10 mit SRAM Eagle 1x12 ersetzt, neu hat es auch noch ein Absolut Black Kettenblatt. Bestellt ist noch ein andere Vorderreifen ( Maxxis DHF ) da mir der Ardent zu schwammig ist .....


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (5. April 2017)

Helius AC mit SRAM Eagle - das ist mein Umbautraum! Klasse! Hast du dadurch Gewicht gespart, wenn ja: wieviel? Da du ja am Rande der Berge wohnst , wie kommst du mit der Übersetzung klar?
Grüße Maik
PS: CC DB Inline ist für mich im Helius eine super Verbesserung..


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2017)

habe ca 400 gr gespart. 32 x 50 ist gut, habe jetzt aber trotzdem auf 30 x 50 umgerüstet hilft mir meinen Bauch etwas besser den Berg hoch zu wuchten  nach unten finde ich es dann ausreichend  bin ja nicht auf der Flucht. Ansonsten, es ist die beste Schaltung die ich jemals hatte!!!!


----------



## Aarios (6. April 2017)

Wenn es schonmal ein in Zürich laufendes 29er AC gibt, muss ich meins doch mal dazu tun...



Ich habe mich lange mit einer DT Swiss Gabel gequält. Nach dem Upgrade der Gabel zu FOX 34 und der Kind Shock Sattelstütze (vorher HILO) ist es ein völlig verändertes (besseres) Bike.

Der Nachfolger ist jedoch auch schon in den Startlöchern. Mehr demnächst im Geometron-Thread. Dieses hier wird dann am Zweitwohnsitz arbeiten.


----------



## Sid211985 (8. Januar 2018)

Hi
Ich hab mir auch eins gekauft. Lässt sich echt geil fahren.


----------



## Sid211985 (22. Januar 2018)

Mal eine Frage, was hätte mein Bike kosten dürfen? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl zu viel bezahlt zu haben


----------



## MantaHai (22. Januar 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, was hätte mein Bike kosten dürfen? Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl zu viel bezahlt zu haben


Naja abhängig von der Schaltung und dem Zustand kann man für das Rad schon 2500€ abrufen. Aber da hättest du dich eventuell vorher informieren sollen. Der Rahmen wird aber nicht so viel an Wert verlieren.


----------



## gfx (23. Januar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Naja abhängig von der Schaltung und dem Zustand kann man für das Rad schon 2500€ abrufen. Aber da hättest du dich eventuell vorher informieren sollen. Der Rahmen wird aber nicht so viel an Wert verlieren.


Für 3000€ bekommt Ihr mein Pinion AM mit zwei Federgabeln: Fox Talas und Rock Shock Lyrik Coil ;-)


----------



## Sid211985 (23. Januar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Naja abhängig von der Schaltung und dem Zustand kann man für das Rad schon 2500€ abrufen. Aber da hättest du dich eventuell vorher informieren sollen. Der Rahmen wird aber nicht so viel an Wert verlieren.



OK danke, dann habe ich nicht zu viel bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amnesium (25. Januar 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> OK danke, dann habe ich nicht zu viel bezahlt.



Sind in dem AC 26" Felgen?


----------



## der-gute (25. Januar 2018)

@Sid211985
Du weißt aber, das das AC kein Enduro ist?
Ich mein ja nur wegen der Deemax usw.
Das is kein Rahmen zum moshen...


----------



## Sid211985 (26. Januar 2018)

amnesium schrieb:


> Sind in dem AC 26" Felgen?



Ja sind 26 Zoll Laufräder, was mir persönlich nichts ausmacht. Wird aber demnächst getauscht
Aber bei dem Preis für das ich das Bike bekommen habe bin ich den Kompromiss eingegangen 






der-gute schrieb:


> @Sid211985
> Du weißt aber, das das AC kein Enduro ist?
> Ich mein ja nur wegen der Deemax usw.
> Das is kein Rahmen zum moshen...



Das weiß ich selbst auch das durch die Felgen es kein Ballerbike ist. Dafür habe ich ein anderes.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Januar 2018)

Witziger Weise hat mein Händler mir auch an's Herz gelegt, mein AC nicht über zu strapazieren, weil es "nur" ein All Mountain und kein Downhiller oder Enduro wäre. Und alles nur, weil ich begeistert vom Flowtrail Bad Endbach erzählt habe.. Dabei wäre es in den Anfangsjahren des MTB DIE Waffe gewesen. Damals, als Bikes im Downhill gefahren wurden, deren Alurahmen Wandstärken von Coladosen hatten, mit Gleitlager groß wie kleine Finger und gummigepufferten 6 cm Federweg...
Guckst du hier:


----------



## Sid211985 (26. Januar 2018)

Also ich war mit meinem schon im Park, und ich finde es hat eine gute Figur gemacht. Selbst bei einem 2m drop hatte ich noch 1cm Rest Federweg und das bei 95kg Körpergewicht.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Januar 2018)

WAAAAS?! Du warst im PARK UND bist GESPRUNGEN??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (26. Januar 2018)

Ja mal sehen wie lange es das mit macht

Hat evt schon jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Coil Dämpfer gemacht?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (26. Januar 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 679062
> 
> Nicolai macht Spaß!


Der zum Beispiel...


----------



## MantaHai (26. Januar 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Ja mal sehen wie lange es das mit macht
> 
> Hat evt schon jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Coil Dämpfer gemacht?


Servus, mein Helius AC wird auch fürs Moschen genommen. Ich hab nämlich nur ein Rad. Im Mai wird es auch in Frankreich bei der EWS mitfahren.
Dein Setup scheint sehr gut sein, wobei 6mm auch reichen würden. Über die Haltbarkeit würde ich mir wenig Sorgen machen.

Zum Thema Coil:
Wenn du mehr Wert auf natürliche Trails legst und gerne technische Sachen fährst, kauf dir nen Coil. Wenn du mehr gebaute Sachen mit Sprüngen fährst, lass den Luftdämpfer drin.

Egal für was am Fahrwerk, ich kann dir Fast Suspension empfehlen. Der Holy Grail ist ein Traum! Gibt's bei MRC-Trading, alternativ MST-Suspension.


----------



## Sid211985 (26. Januar 2018)

Ah OK, 
Also ich fahre mehr Natur belassene Trails im Taunus. Ich gehe eher selten in den Park. 

Was ist der Holy Grail?


----------



## MantaHai (26. Januar 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Ah OK,
> Also ich fahre mehr Natur belassene Trails im Taunus. Ich gehe eher selten in den Park.
> 
> Was ist der Holy Grail?


Der Coil Dämpfer von Fast Suspension. Nicht billig, aber Custom, gefertigt in Frankreich und sehr sehr gut!


----------



## Sid211985 (26. Januar 2018)

OK danke, ich glaub da werden ich erstmal meinen Dämpfer Tunen lassen und damit erstmal fahren. Ich mein so bin ich bisher zufrieden nur hätte ich weniger progression am Ende des Federweg's


----------



## der-gute (26. Januar 2018)

ich hatte im AC 29 einen CCDB Coil, das war gigantisch!



MantaHai schrieb:


> Servus, mein Helius AC wird auch fürs Moschen genommen. Ich hab nämlich nur ein Rad. Im Mai wird es auch in Frankreich bei der EWS mitfahren.



Dir is aber ich klar, das es Vorgaben vom Hersteller gibt.
Z.B. ist beim AC 2017 eine Gabel mit maximal 35 mm Standrohren zugelassen.
eine Fox 36 wäre da nicht erlaubt, eure beiden Pikes schon.

In den Jahren davor war das teilweise noch restriktiver.
Da kommt es auf den Jahrgang des AC an.


----------



## Sid211985 (27. Januar 2018)

Verstehe ich nicht, was soll denn bei dem mm passieren?


----------



## Martin1508 (27. Januar 2018)

Wahrscheinlich nichts aber irgendwo muss man ja die Grenze ziehen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MantaHai (27. Januar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hatte im AC 29 einen CCDB Coil, das war gigantisch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 deswegen gibt's die Boxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (27. Januar 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> OK danke, ich glaub da werden ich erstmal meinen Dämpfer Tunen lassen und damit erstmal fahren. Ich mein so bin ich bisher zufrieden nur hätte ich weniger progression am Ende des Federweg's


In dem Fall schau mal wie viel Volumenspacer verbaut sind.


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, was soll denn bei dem mm passieren?



Je dicker das Standrohr, desto weniger Flex in der Gabel, desto mehr Krafteinfluss in den Rahmen.



MantaHai schrieb:


> deswegen gibt's die Boxxer



Same here. Eine Doppelbrückengabel leitet sehr viel Kraft In das Steuerrohr ein.
Das muss der Rahmen auch verarbeiten können...sonst reisst er irgendwann.

Und nein, ein Nicolai hält NICHT alles aus


----------



## Sid211985 (1. März 2018)

Hi
Eine frage, da ja Stahlfederdämpfer 200 x 57 momentan Mangelware sind frage ich mich ob ein Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil RT Trunnion 205 x 60 mit Offset Buchsen in mein Helius einbauen kann?


----------



## MantaHai (1. März 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Eine frage, da ja Stahlfederdämpfer 200 x 57 momentan Mangelware sind frage ich mich ob ein Rock Shox Super Deluxe Coil RT Trunnion 205 x 60 mit Offset Buchsen in mein Helius einbauen kann?



Wieso denn?

Vivid Coil
FOX Van RC
DVO Jade
FOX DHX 2,
EXT Storia
FAST Holy Grail
PUSH 11/6
Öhlins TTX 22
MRP Raze
Cane Creek DB Inline Coil
Cane Creek DB Coil CS


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2018)

Ich glaube ich hätte da noch etwas in der Werkstatt: Vivid und Vivid air  

(müsste natürlich nochmals messen  )
¨zumindest steck da mal einer drin


----------



## 19chris84 (8. März 2018)

Hey 

Fährt jemand zufällig in nem 26"  helius AC einen coil Dämpfer und kann was dazu sagen wie der Hinterbau damit funktioniert? Reicht die Progression des Hinterbaus aus?

MfG Chris


----------



## manuelschafer (26. März 2018)

AM Ende des anderen Helius AC Threads bzw eine Seite zurück geblättert, gibts ein "aktuelles" blaues, den vielleicht mal anschreiben.

Sind damals auch schon im Helius CC einige Stahldämpfer gefahren.

Der Hinterbau ist ja immer ähnlich und generell gibt es wohl kaum ein Nicolai wo ein Stahldämpfer nicht der Vorliebe entsprechen könnte.

Ein AC 29er Fahrer hatte einen Coil Cane Creek und war super happy damit..


----------



## MantaHai (26. März 2018)

Also am 2015 Helius AC ist Coil mein Favorit. Der von MST getunte Monarch Plus war gut, aber für naturnahe Trails ist der Coil besser. Wenn du eher Flow- und Jumptrails fährst, lass den Luftdämpfer tunen.


----------



## manuelschafer (30. März 2018)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Fährt jemand zufällig in nem 26"  helius AC einen coil Dämpfer und kann was dazu sagen wie der Hinterbau damit funktioniert? Reicht die Progression des Hinterbaus aus?
> 
> MfG Chris


 Zwar kein Coil aber wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt trotzdem Vivid  passt ganz gut wenns den Geschmack trifft.. bei mir auch so mom.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (30. März 2018)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Fährt jemand zufällig in nem 26"  helius AC einen coil Dämpfer und kann was dazu sagen wie der Hinterbau damit funktioniert? Reicht die Progression des Hinterbaus aus?
> 
> MfG Chris



Coil gibts auch so manch einen.


----------



## manuelschafer (31. März 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Also am 2015 Helius AC ist Coil mein Favorit. Der von MST getunte Monarch Plus war gut, aber für naturnahe Trails ist der Coil besser. Wenn du eher Flow- und Jumptrails fährst, lass den Luftdämpfer tunen.



Führe das doch mal jmd ein bischen weiter aus.. würde passen im Sinne von Ac for light FR/Enduro use.

Da machen wir hier parallel weiter wie im Geometron Tread..zum Thema COIL


----------



## manuelschafer (3. April 2018)

19chris84 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Fährt jemand zufällig in nem 26"  helius AC einen coil Dämpfer und kann was dazu sagen wie der Hinterbau damit funktioniert? Reicht die Progression des Hinterbaus aus?
> 
> MfG Chris



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/529171


----------



## manuelschafer (12. April 2018)

Auch schon verschärft, 27,5 debonair+





manuelschafer schrieb:


> AM Ende des anderen Helius AC Threads gibts ein "aktuelles" blaues, den vielleicht mal anschreiben und infos hier bekannt geben.
> Sind damals auch schon im Helius CC einige Stahldämpfer gefahren. Der Hinterbau ist ja immer ähnlich und generell gibt es wohl kaum ein Nicolai wo ein Stahldämpfer nicht der Vorliebe entsprechen könnte. Ein AC 29er Fahrer hatte einen Coil Cane Creek und war super happy damit..




hier dann wohl ein 26er cane.c.coil


----------



## Sid211985 (1. Mai 2018)

Hi
Ich wollte an mein 2015er Helius auf 2x10 umbauen. 
Was für einen Umwerfer brauch ich denn dafür?


LG Christian


----------



## Schwatten (14. Mai 2018)

Mahlzeit,
kann mir mal jemand kurz erklären, welche Vorteile ich habe, wenn ich am AC Hinterbau über die Anlenkung des Dämpfers einen geringeren Federweg einstelle? Die Geometrie sollte sich dabei doch eigentlich nicht ändern.
Gruß, Schwatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (14. Mai 2018)

edit:
-Na der LW wird wohl seit dem es die Helius AM/AC gibt nicht mehr flacher, da weniger Federwegseinstellung hinten eben nur das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen soll.

-und gerade bei Stahldämpfern und Federhärten-Überscheidung war die 4Loch Federwegs-Einstellung sehr clever.


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Juni 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> kann mir mal jemand kurz erklären, welche Vorteile ich habe, wenn ich am AC Hinterbau über die Anlenkung des Dämpfers einen geringeren Federweg einstelle? Die Geometrie sollte sich dabei doch eigentlich nicht ändern.
> Gruß, Schwatten



edit:
Du kannst aber bedenkenlos,
mit dem selben Dämpfer soweit es der Kollisionstest (Druck ablassen vom Dämpfer/Feder aushängen) zulässt,

andere Löcher in der Heliusaufnahme wählen um ein strafferes weniger im Federweg stehendes Setup zu bekommen.


Viel Spass


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Juni 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich wollte an mein 2015er Helius auf 2x10 umbauen.
> Was für einen Umwerfer brauch ich denn dafür?
> 
> ...



hat jmd schon Nicolai befragt ?
Es geht mit der Nicolai Schelle und Umwerfer noch mit 27,5
es war aber auch das letzte Modell bei dem das ging.

Seit Geolution geht es ja erstmal nicht mehr mit 2/3 Fach.
eigentlich schade! es gab ja die xtr zuletzt sogar in
3x11 ;D

Aber da gibts ja immer noch die custom/ tailor option !


Der Nicolai Adapter taucht öfter mal im Bikemarkt auf, ob man ihn noch order kann ?
Du kannst wohl auch eine Direct Mount Problemsolver montieren.
Wer 2 Seiten zurück blättert sieht da Lösungen.


----------



## Sid211985 (6. Juni 2018)

Hi
Also ich hatte mal angefragt und es sollte gehen. Sie wollten mir einen Empfehlung geben welchen ich nehmen könnte war aber womöglich untergegangen 


Ich habe ja das 2015 er Modell, ein XO 2 Fach mit Schelle passt leider nicht da er zu kurz ist  Es fehlen gut 1.5cm


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Juni 2018)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Also ich hatte mal angefragt und es sollte gehen. Sie wollten mir einen Empfehlung geben welchen ich nehmen könnte war aber womöglich untergegangen
> 
> 
> Ich habe ja das 2015 er Modell, ein XO 2 Fach mit Schelle passt leider nicht da er zu kurz ist  Es fehlen gut 1.5cm



hast gesehen wie das gelöst war auf seite34 ?


----------



## Sid211985 (6. Juni 2018)

Habe eben geschaut, klasse gemacht. So werd ich das auch machen

Vielen Dank


----------



## manuelschafer (7. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Dezember 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Du kannst aber bedenkenlos,
> mit dem selben Dämpfer soweit es der Kollisionstest (Druck ablassen vom Dämpfer/Feder aushängen) zulässt,
> 
> andere Löcher in der Heliusaufnahme wählen um ein strafferes weniger im Federweg stehendes Setup zu bekommen.
> ...



Hier mal ein Loch weiter unten und noch etwas mehr Druck im Dämpfer

.


----------



## Schwatten (20. Dezember 2018)

Glück auf,
hat schon mal jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz am AC eingebaut? Ich habe noch ein 1 1/8 Zoll Rohr, kann also nur 1 Grad Steuersätze verbauen (https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/1...eadset---to-suit-1-18-steerer-tube-1047-p.asp). Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert? 
Gruss, Schwatten


----------



## nmk (20. Dezember 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein 1 1/8 Zoll Rohr, kann also nur 1 Grad Steuersätze verbauen (https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/1...eadset---to-suit-1-18-steerer-tube-1047-p.asp). Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?
> Gruss, Schwatten



Hier im selben Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/helius-ac-aufbau-doku.509700/page-15#post-8527913


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Dezember 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Glück auf,
> hat schon mal jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz am AC eingebaut? Ich habe noch ein 1 1/8 Zoll Rohr, kann also nur 1 Grad Steuersätze verbauen (https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/1...eadset---to-suit-1-18-steerer-tube-1047-p.asp). Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert?
> Gruss, Schwatten



ich hatte im Helius FR von 04  mit 1.5 Steuerrohr einen -2° drin, hat ohne Probleme funktioniert!


----------



## manuelschafer (22. Dezember 2018)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich hatte im Helius FR von 04  mit 1.5 Steuerrohr einen -2° drin, hat ohne Probleme funktioniert!



Noch Bilder davon ?

und was war das für ein Headset ?


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Dezember 2018)

Bilder hab ich leider keine zur Hand, aber ich hab den Works Components Steuersatz schon in 4 Rahmen verbaut, bisher hab ich keine Problem damit gehabt! ausser das mir wenn ich auf baugleiche Räder gestiegen bin der LW Steil vorkam 
Aktuell hab ich aber nur einen im Stereo verbaut, das -N- hab ich mit normalem Steuersatz gekauft....


----------



## manuelschafer (13. Februar 2019)

Wie sehen Eure AC`s in 2019 aus, Saturn ist ja Geo mäßig nah dran aktuell ...


----------



## Schwatten (14. Februar 2019)

Alles bleibt wie es ist, vielleicht baue ich mal einen Winkelsteuersatz ein. Ich habe allerdings noch den 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr, da ist die Auswahl recht übersichtlich.


----------



## manuelschafer (14. Februar 2019)

Classik!


----------



## Aarios (6. April 2020)

Ich will niemanden motivieren etwas Falsches zu tun, aber am Sonntag ging es nicht anders. Es waren schon viele Tage ausufernder Gartenarbeit erledigt und der Lagerkoller war recht ausgeprägt. Zudem bin ich im Wald wirklich niemanden nahe gekommen. 

Ich bin bei bestem Wetter auf meinem Hometrail gewesen. Immerhin zeigte sich, dass es noch Schnee gibt und die Saison wirklich erst anfängt. Ansonsten auch gleich ein Update zu meinem 2012 Helius AC 29. Fährt sich immer noch sehr gut. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ihm noch ne Nivo spendiert und habe dafür auch extra das Sattelrohr gebohrt.


----------



## Knollensteppe (20. April 2020)

Aarios schrieb:


> Ich will niemanden motivieren etwas Falsches zu tun, aber am Sonntag ging es nicht anders. Es waren schon viele Tage ausufernder Gartenarbeit erledigt und der Lagerkoller war recht ausgeprägt. Zudem bin ich im Wald wirklich niemanden nahe gekommen.
> 
> Ich bin bei bestem Wetter auf meinem Hometrail gewesen. Immerhin zeigte sich, dass es noch Schnee gibt und die Saison wirklich erst anfängt. Ansonsten auch gleich ein Update zu meinem 2012 Helius AC 29. Fährt sich immer noch sehr gut. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ihm noch ne Nivo spendiert und habe dafür auch extra das Sattelrohr gebohrt.



Schön! Und ich dachte immer, ich hatte das einzige verkaufte AC29 im Einsatz. 





(genießt mittlerweile seinen verdienten Ruhestand an der Kellerwand)

Gruß,
Robert


----------



## Aarios (25. April 2020)

Knollensteppe schrieb:


> Schön! Und ich dachte immer, ich hatte das einzige verkaufte AC29 im Einsatz.



Nein, ich hab damals lange gewartet und es wurde die letzten 8 Jahre ordentlich genutzt. Es war mein Einstieg in den Sport und bedeutete den Umstieg von der Strasse ins Gelände.




Knollensteppe schrieb:


> (genießt mittlerweile seinen verdienten Ruhestand an der Kellerwand)



Ich hab zusätzlich ein G13, bin jedoch sehr froh das Helius noch zu haben. Da ich (ohne Corona-Krise) an zwei attraktiven Standorten leben darf, ist es prima überall ein ordentliches Rad da zu haben. Wahlweise kann ich auch beide an einem Standort haben, um mit Freunden die zu Besuch kommen zu fahren.

Ich finde es Helius noch immer ein ordentliches Rad, das in einigen Aspekten dem G unter- und in anderen überlegen ist. Aus Gründen der Kompatibilität Teilen (Laufräder) und wegen des doch erstaunlichen Gewichts liebäugele ich hin und wieder mit einem Saturn 11 (insbesondere seit ich meiner Frau eins geschenkt habe) aber eigentlich kann ich dem hier gut die Treue halten.

Wenn wir im Urlaub sind passt es übrigens auch viel besser mit den anderen drei MTB meiner Mädels auf den Heckträger.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (30. April 2020)

Helius AC 29 gab es doch viele. Das AC 29 mit der 2013er Geometrie (mehr Trail/Enduro) gab es nichtmal ein Jahr.

Ich hatte auch eines, ist jetzt aber in England


----------



## MantaHai (3. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand die Lagermaße für das Helius AC ab MY 2015?


----------



## Andi5w (3. Mai 2020)

Schwingenlager:
Enduro Bearings 7902RS MAX 15 x 28 x 7 mm



Umlenkhebel:
SS 61802 2RS 15x24x5 mm


----------



## MantaHai (3. Mai 2020)

Top! Danke schon Mal, wenn noch jemand die restlichen Lagermaße hat, wäre nice


----------



## WODAN (26. August 2020)

Moin,

nachdem mir mein Ebay Kleinanzeigen Suchauftrag einen sehr pflegebedürftigen Helius AC Rahmen  anzeigte, mußte ich sofort handeln und ihn wieder aufpeppeln:





Bei mir angekommen, entpuppte sich das ganze Elend:
Schraubenköpfe rund gedreht, Umlenkhebel falsch montiert, Lager hinüber, Hinterbau nachträglich lackiert, usw.
Die Grundsubstanz machte aber einen vernünftigen Eindruck, so dass eine Notschlachtung nicht nötig war.
Also erst einmal alles zerlegt...





Umlenkhebel und alle Lagerabdeckungen wurden erst einmal abgebeizt, mit dem Dremel gebürstet und danach Passiviert. Das gibt ein schönes mattes Finish und das Alu gammelt nicht mehr.





Die Woche kam dann auch nach fast 6 Wochen der Rahmen vom Pulverbeschichter. Leider hat der Hauptrahmen doch ein paar "Mini-Beulchen", die jetzt durch die glänzende Farbe mehr zum Vorschein kommt.





Mittlerweile wurden alle Lager getauscht und der Steuersatz montiert.

An dieser Stelle verliere ich meistens den Reiz an dem Projekt....


----------



## MantaHai (26. August 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nachdem mir mein Ebay Kleinanzeigen Suchauftrag einen sehr pflegebedürftigen Helius AC Rahmen  anzeigte, mußte ich sofort handeln und ihn wieder aufpeppeln:
> 
> ...



Trotzdem geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. August 2020)

Und so sieht der Rahmen (fast) fertig aus...


----------



## manuelschafer (30. August 2020)

auch mal wieder ein kl update,

neg. rise Syntace & Hope 70mm

.


----------



## WODAN (4. September 2020)

WODAN schrieb:


> Und so sieht der Rahmen (fast) fertig aus...
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1105633


Moin, würde den Rahmen auch gegen etwas mit mehr Federweg tauschen ;-)
Gerne auch pflegebedürftig, solange die Grundsubstanz vom Rahmen ok ist.
Wobei ich auch schon einmal 800€ in einen M-Pire Rahmen investiert habe (bei Nicolai) um ihn wieder fit zu machen.


----------



## manuelschafer (8. Oktober 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Helius AC 29 gab es doch viele. Das AC 29 mit der 2013er Geometrie (mehr Trail/Enduro) gab es nichtmal ein Jahr.
> 
> Ich hatte auch eines, ist jetzt aber in England


schöne Kassette nutzt DU da mit der HS, hab meine auch im 2x11 Modus laufen aktuell, ..


----------

